# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  First case of China-linked coronavirus reported in US

## Brian4Liberty

First case of China-linked coronavirus reported in US, federal officials say




> At least one person in the United States is infected with the mysterious pneumonia-like virus thats killed at least six people and sickened some 300 others since the illness was first reported in the Chinese city of Wuhan.
> 
> The case of the new coronavirus was confirmed in a man in Seattle, Washington. The man arrived in the U.S. last week before officials with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and the U.S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP) announced enhanced health screenings for airline passengers arriving from or traveling through the Wuhan province. San Francisco International Airport, John F. Kennedy International Airport and Los Angeles International Airport all began the initiative on Jan. 17.
> ...
> More: https://www.foxnews.com/health/first...rus-us-seattle

----------


## Brian4Liberty

This outbreak is a new strain, number 7 on the list.




> Coronaviruses primarily infect the upper respiratory and gastrointestinal tract of *mammals and birds*. Seven different currently known strains of coronaviruses infect humans. Coronaviruses are believed to cause a significant percentage of all common colds in human adults and children. Coronaviruses cause colds with major symptoms, e.g. fever, throat swollen adenoids, in humans primarily in the winter and early spring seasons.[5] Coronaviruses can cause pneumonia, either direct viral pneumonia or a secondary bacterial pneumonia, and bronchitis, either direct viral bronchitis or a secondary bacterial bronchitis.[6] *The much publicized human coronavirus discovered in 2003, SARS-CoV which causes severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS), has a unique pathogenesis because it causes both upper and lower respiratory tract infections.[*6] The significance and economic impact of coronaviruses as causative agents of the common cold are hard to assess because, unlike rhinoviruses (another common cold virus), human coronaviruses are difficult to grow in the laboratory.
> ...
> There are seven known strains of human coronaviruses:
> 
> 1. Human coronavirus 229E
> 2. Human coronavirus OC43
> 3. *SARS-CoV*
> 4. Human coronavirus NL63 (HCoV-NL63, New Haven coronavirus)
> 5. Human coronavirus HKU1
> ...

----------


## TheTexan

Did China engineer this disease to target white people?  Could be an act of war.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Travel ban goes into effect in Chinese city of Wuhan as authorities try to stop coronavirus spread




> BREAKING: Wuhan health authorities ordered the suspension of buses, subways, ferries and long-distance passenger transport starting at 10 a.m. Thursday local time. The airport and main train stations have temporarily closed, and video footage showed health workers in medical suits checking temperatures of people leaving the city in vehicles.
> The city has a population of 11 million and is at the center of key air and rail routes. The ban comes as the virus's death toll increased to 17 and during the busiest travel period of the year in China, with 400 million people on the road for the Lunar New Year holiday, which officially starts Friday.
> ...
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world...0b1_story.html

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Did China engineer this disease to target white people?  Could be an act of war.


Only the ones who have sexual relations with ducks or dolphins.

----------


## Swordsmyth

October 2019: Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation, Others, Simulate, “An Outbreak of a Novel Zoonotic Coronavirus… That Eventually Becomes Efficiently Transmissible from Person to Person, Leading to a Severe Pandemic”

https://www.cryptogon.com/?p=57179

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Did China engineer this disease to target white people?  Could be an act of war.


Viral Pandemic Starts in Chinese City with Research Lab for ‘World’s Most Dangerous‘ Pathogens
https://bigleaguepolitics.com/chines...ous-pathogens/

----------


## donnay

Dr. Oz said this morning in an interview, that the area that this coronavirus started was a supermarket that was scrubbed by the Chinese government but it sold exotic things like bats to eat.

Bats are one of the carriers of this particular virus.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Dr. Oz said this morning in an interview, that the area that this coronavirus started was a supermarket that was scrubbed by the Chinese government but it sold exotic things like bats to eat.
> 
> Bats are one of the carriers of this particular virus.


Yeah, bats are the carriers of the original virus before it mutates. But the virus usually goes from bats to another animal and then mutates into a virus that can infect humans. Then the virus mutates in humans until human to human transmission can occur.




> Now these viruses can be transmitted from person to person. Field studies have revealed that the original source of SARS-CoV and MERS-CoV is the bat, and that the *masked palm civets* (a mammal native to Asia and Africa) and *camels*, respectively, served as intermediate hosts between bats and humans.
> 
> In the case of this 2019 coronavirus outbreak, reports state that most of the first group of patients hospitalized were workers or customers at a local seafood wholesale market which also sold processed meats and live consumable animals including poultry, donkeys, sheep, pigs, camels, foxes, badgers, bamboo rats, hedgehogs and reptiles. However, since no one has ever reported finding a coronavirus infecting aquatic animals, it is plausible that the coronavirus may have originated from other animals sold in that market.
> ...
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/hea...ina/ar-BBZerva


For some reason they are reporting today that the intermediary host may be a snake, but that doesn’t seem likely. The corona virus is usually in a warm blooded animal. If it is all “seafood”, look to animals like seals, dolphins or whales. But according to the article above, there were plenty of non-aquatic animals being sold there too. Seem like another story had said it was wolf pups.

----------


## donnay

> Yeah, bats are the carriers of the original virus before it mutates. But the virus usually goes from bats to another animal and then mutates into a virus that can infect humans. Then the virus mutates in humans until human to human transmission can occur.
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason they are reporting today that the intermediary host may be a snake, but that doesnt seem likely. The corona virus is usually in a warm blooded animal. If it is all seafood, look to animals like seals, dolphins or whales. But according to the article above, there were plenty of non-aquatic animals being sold there too. Seem like another story had said it was wolf pups.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Twitter guy says:




> #*Breaking*: Confirmed - A new hospital in #*Wuhan* in #*China* is being build right now, and will be finished within 6 days, to transfer all patients with the only symptoms of the #*Coronavirus* to begin cleaning all of the other hospitals.


https://twitter.com/sotiridi/status/1220469185542807552

----------


## r3volution 3.0

More on that:




> Another  video shared on social media appears to show white tents set up outside  a hospital in Wuhan. Signage on the tents reads in Chinese characters  "China Health." One other sign post in between the tents reads in  Chinese characters "Patients' Path." 
> 
> Chinese  state media previously reported that construction has begun on a new  1,000-bed hospital in Wuhan to help alleviate the rush of patients. The  new hospital is expected to be ready by February 3.


https://www.cnn.com/asia/live-news/c...-20/index.html

The hospitals are reportedly overwhelmed.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> China's  two most important cities have launched a Level 1 emergency response --  the highest level for a public health emergency -- to combat the Wuhan  coronavirus outbreak, according to state broadcaster CGTN. 
> 
> A  total of 29 cases of the coronavirus were confirmed in Beijing as of  noon on Friday [about 4 hours ago], according to CGTN. More than 20 cases have been  confirmed in Shanghai. 
> 
> Hubei, the province at the center of the virus outbreak, declared a Level 1 response earlier Friday.


https://www.cnn.com/asia/live-news/coronavirus-outbreak-hnk-intl-01-24-20/index.html

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Residents, some displaying symptoms of virus, are turned away from overrun hospitals. 
> 
> As  Wuhan residents waited in long lines at hospitals to be checked for  possible coronavirus infections, some residents complained they were not  able to get the treatment they needed.
> 
> Xiao  Shibing, 51, has had a fever for *15 days* and difficulty breathing. When  he went to a hospital, his family was told there were not enough kits  to test for the newly discovered virus, said his daughter, Xiao Hongxia.  He was diagnosed with a viral chest infection and sent home.
> 
> Mr.  Xiao’s family has continued to seek treatment, visiting other hospitals  but being turned away by at least three because of a shortage of beds,  said his wife, Feng Xiu. “It is like kicking a ball from here to there,”  she said.


https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/24/w...ronavirus.html

----------


## r3volution 3.0

From the AP:




> China expands lockdowns due to new virus to now include at least 10 cities with a total of about 33 million people.


https://apnews.com/9c885858b669bb6f62d8b8afe4b82603

This would be up from the 20 or so million of a few hours ago.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

2 suspected cases in Bombay

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...w/73575859.cms

----------


## TheClincher

The latest from Jim Stone January 24, 2020:

 BOOOOOM: I just figured out how to prove much of the pandemic story line fake

 If all the videos posted online to Twitter about people laying dead  in the streets are real, why are a majority of them shot during the  summer, with lush green leaves on the trees? Chinas trees dont have  any leaves now. It is winter there. That means the videos are random,  and no leaves on the trees does nothing to confirm the videos really are  of a pandemic.

HERE WE GO! SOME, IF NOT ALL PANDEMIC RELATED SOCIAL MEDIA POSTS FROM CHINA ARE PROVEN FAKE

Read the rest here:

http://82.221.129.208/

 or

http://82.221.129.208/.vt1.html


Earlier posts from Jim Stone:

LOOK PEOPLE, the elite are NOT going to release a disease they can be killed by, the disease will be in the shot.

 I believe I have enough info to put the Wuhan/Corona story together

 Mike Adams has now been largely shut down (Natural News). He claims  there is a secret court that is shutting down vaccine truth web sites.

 There is no secret court. It is called corruption in the system. That  is why this site is based in Iceland. When they moved to shut it down 3  years ago, it failed because they did it via corruption in the system  and not a court order, which iceland would not issue. So they were stuck  by the direct IP access still working and had to re-enable the DNS  servers to save face. I got the take down order from internic and did  nothing to clear it, the fact I had direct IP and hosting in Iceland  took care of the problem by itself. Thats called planning.

 I told everyone repeatedly to get hosted in Iceland with an Iceland  extension. Apparently no one listened, or very few did. Yes, it would  not have been convenient which led to procrastination in many cases,  procrastination that did not pay off. ANYWAY: So heres the plan: Shut  down vaccine truth sites. This site is partially a vaccine truth site  and shutdown attempts will fail. Thats beside the point, many are not  protected well enough.

 Launch a B.S. disease that Bill Gates himself projected 3 months ago,  specifically for coronavirus, that produced close to 100 million dead.
 With vaccine truth sites shut down, then mandate the vaccines, and put the killing agents in the shot.
Ill bet a dime to a dollar I nailed it.

 By the way, if Cloudflare is blocking you from viewing Infowars, you  have to hit it with a static IP. I have already tested this. DHCP setups  wont work, and most people cant tell what they have. To hit Infowars  now, it has to be a static IP or cloudflare will oust you, (at least in  my case). I have options here, I can bust through lots of difficulties  and had to do a little troubleshooting to get through to Infowars today.  Results may vary, my problem may have been system or provider specific  but DHCP vs static made the difference for me.

 MANY HOAX VIDEOS OF PEOPLE COLLAPSING ARE GETTING POSTED

 One has a guy having a stroke. Another has a guy that was shot. I got that far into it and declared HOAX.

 In one day in this one city alone, you could probably dredge up video of  five separate incidents where someone is laying somewhere after getting  hit by a car. It looks like the hoaxers discovered this, and are not  being careful at all, the second one I saw (that got me to call B.S.)  has about three litres of blood coming from the guys head. Thats not  coronavirus, thats a gunshot. This has not been described as an ebola  clone!

None of the hoaxes are helping with my perceptions of things, other than to serve as confirmation that it is all probably B.S.

 The actual official numbers now state 600 infected. I am not even  going to consider this, Id rather cower in fear of the flu, which kills  thousands yearly in the U.S. alone, and I cant even do that. This is  an agenda game, and if it is not I cant be blamed for thinking so after  all the past hoaxes. fool me once . . . . . oops, even the first one  did not fool me.
 Claim: People collapsing in the streets from Coronavirus

 Or Wuhan virus. Whatever. Complete with pictures of people who might  have simply had a stroke. You have to die sometime, and with over a  billion people in China, photo ops are always available. Who knows if it  is legitimate or not? The main story lines now is that it came from a  snake, and that it escaped from a biolab. Other stories are that it came  from bat soup, because Bats carry coronavirus. However, cows do to.  And dogs And cats And birds (oh my) so well have to see where this one  goes. The bottom line is that someone needs a serious scare to get  everyone to submit to a vaccine, who could that be? SEE THE NEXT POST.

 BILL GATES: Vaccines and health care can be used to reduce the population

 And the coronavirus already has a vaccine for it, ready to go. Need I say more?

 Furthermore, if we reach zero Co2 all life stops. The reality is that  Co2 levels were low enough at the beginning of the industrial age to  severely hinder plant growth. The extra Co2 is actually helping.

 Coronavirus
As of this morning, (Jan 23) total confirmed deaths worldwide are at 17.  Dont believe the B.S. that is being spewed about massive death rates.
FACT: 17 deaths worldwide do not amount to enough to confirm any virus  did anything, thats a number so low it is statistical chatter.

 Top two rumors: China is freaking out, has quarantined two cities and is doing aerial spraying.

 The other rumor: Wuhan, where the outbreak was supposedly started,  has a level 4 bio lab which was doing research on the worlds top  pathogens.

 I know this stuff is being said but am still calling bunk on this, once you get past hype and rumor, the numbers do not add up.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Might want to skip the street food vendors...
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/chin...er-oil-2013-10


I've been there before. Still not worried.

----------


## Danke

> I've been there before. Still not worried.


How is the Pizza there?

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> How is the Pizza there?


I ordered hotpot.

----------


## Danke



----------


## phill4paul

Washington State, Texas, Chicago and now, a possible case, though unlikely, in N.C.

https://www.wsoctv.com/news/local/he...HR63WOIS7Y65U/




> RALEIGH, N.C.  The North Carolina Department of Health and Human Services said it is investigating a possible case of the coronavirus.
> 
> The person had traveled to China and passed through Wuhan City, where the outbreak started, and arrived at the Raleigh-Durham International Airport on Thursday.
> 
> The patient was taken to Duke University Hospital with mild respiratory symptoms, and officials said they are in good condition.
> 
> The DHHS said it cannot confirm the diagnosis at this point, and its arranging testing at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

----------


## TheClincher

Update to my earlier comment in this thread regarding "Coronavirus Proven Fake?", also from Jim Stone:

Update 3:00 CT January 24, 2020 - 
Wuhan is not on lockdown and has not been on lockdown after all

There is a possibility the entire coronavirus event was a wag done to distract Americans from Trump’s impeachment. If that is not the case, why does Flightaware say Wuhan airport is operating:
https://flightaware.com/live/airport/ZHHH

There is no quarantine in place if that’s the case, and a few Chinese are managing to get through saying they are free to leave the city.

This stinks of a psy op, Flightaware is not hoaxing the fact there are still flights incoming and outgoing as usual. Anyone claiming there are not, including the MSM, is lying.

----------


## Danke

Not all, but most, and that is mainly to bring in medical supplies.

PETALING JAYA: With the Chinese authorities ordering a lockdown of Wuhan to contain the novel coronavirus from spreading, AirAsia and Malindo Air have cancelled flights to the city with immediate effect.

In a travel advisory, AirAsia said all its flights from Kota Kinabalu, Bangkok and Phuket to Wuhan would be temporarily cancelled until Jan 28.

AirAsia flies from Kota Kinabalu to Wuhan once a day, while its flights from Phuket and Bangkok fly to the city once and twice a day, respectively.

China has imposed a quarantine on Wuhan with its people now barred from leaving the city.

It has been reported that all its public transportation services such as buses, subways and ferries have stopped operating, as well as its airport closed to outgoing passengers.

“AirAsia gives its assurance that the safety and well-being of our guests and Allstars is our top priority. AirAsia is complying with advice and regulations from global and local health authorities, including the World Health Organisation.

“AirAsia’s guests who are in Wuhan are advised to abide by announcements made by the government and health authorities, and to contact their respective diplomatic missions or embassies in China for assistance,” it said.



It noted that customers who wished to amend their travel plans to or from Wuhan can reroute to any other mainland China station for flights to Kota Kinabalu, Bangkok and Phuket without additional cost, subject to seat availability, for all flights before Feb 29. It added that for flights to and from Wuhan on or before Feb 29, guests could retain the value of their fare in their AirAsia BIG Loyalty account for future travel with AirAsia.

“The online credit account is to be redeemed for booking within 90 calendar days from the issuance date. The actual travel dates can be after the expiry date as long as our flight schedule is out,” it said.

It added that full refunds can be obtained for cancelled flights until Feb 15, and return flights from Feb 16 to 29.

“Refund requests can be made with AVA at support.airasia.com,” it said, adding that for bookings made through travel agents, including online travel agents, refund requests are to be made via the respective travel agents.

Meanwhile, Malindo Air said the decision to suspend its flights to Wuhan was to ensure the safety, security and comfort of air travel to its flight crew and passengers.

“Passengers who hold a valid booking for travel between Jan 23 and Feb 8 may contact our call centre at +60378415388 or walk-in to our ticketing office for further assistance.

“We are also monitoring the current situation in Wuhan very closely and will provide the latest developments to our passengers in our website accordingly,” it said.

Malindo Air flies to Wuhan Tianhe International Airport from KLIA between two and three times a week.

AirAsia and Malindo Air noted that they were closely monitoring the situation and will provide updates on the latest developments.

Meanwhile, Wisma Putra in a statement said its offices in China are ready to extend assistance to Malaysians in Wuhan following the coronavirus outbreak there.

“Malaysians residing or travelling in the affected areas are advised to give utmost priority to their personal health and safety by taking precautionary measures and adhering to instructions issued by local authorities,” it added.

Malaysian ambassador to China Raja Datuk Nushirwan Zainal Abidin when contacted said the embassy has been actively calling up over 100 Malaysians who are known to be based in Wuhan.

“We have established an emergency response team here in the embassy. We are trying to get in touch with all the Malaysians who have registered with us, whose phone numbers we have.

“We are also trying to get in touch with the provincial government, including their education office and their health office as well,” he said.

“According to our figures, there is anywhere between 115 and 120 Malaysians (in Wuhan) who are registered with us.

“These are professionals as well as students, and their family members. But we have reason to believe that quite a significant portion of them have left Wuhan because of Chinese New Year,” he said.

He advised Malaysians who are still in Wuhan not to panic and to take seriously the health precautionary measures by the authorities.

“The health precautions are already quite well-known: don’t get involved with large masses of people, wear masks, continuously wash hands.

“They should constantly keep themselves updated with the situation via local media as well as news from the Malaysian Ministry of Health, the National Health Commission of the People’s Republic of China and the World Health Organisation,” he said.

The ambassador also urged family members of the Wuhan-based Malaysians to provide information of their loved ones’ whereabouts to the embassy via their email mwbeijing@kln.gov.my or by phone at +861065322531.

“This is so we are able to coordinate the information, that is the most important thing right now,” he said.

----------


## Swordsmyth

SEVERAL people who died from a new virus in China didn’t display  symptoms of fever, potentially complicating global efforts to check for  infected travellers by temperature screening at airports and other  travel hubs.
The Hubei Health Commission said on Friday that seven  more people had died in the central Chinese province from the  coronavirus infection. Six died in Wuhan and the other death was in  Yichang, which is about 200 miles away from the provincial capital and  epicentre of the outbreak.
Of the 24 people who’ve died in total  in Hubei, seven had symptoms other than fever, such as breathing  difficulty, chest tightness and coughing.
“If this virus can be  transmitted without causing fever, then it’s easier for the infection to  travel globally because it can simply stay under the radar for a  while,” said Ramanan Laxminarayan, director of the Centre for Disease  Dynamics, Economics & Policy in Washington, D.C.

More at: https://www.nst.com.my/world/world/2...not-have-fever

----------


## Swordsmyth

China  spent the crucial first days of the Wuhan coronavirus outbreak  arresting people who posted about it online and threatening journalists

----------


## Swordsmyth

FEMA proposes martial law to contain Corona virus?

----------


## Swordsmyth

*2015: “Lab-Made Coronavirus Triggers Debate”* 	January 24th, 2020   	  	Via: TheScientist:
_The creation of a chimeric SARS-like virus has scientists discussing the risks of gain-of-function research._
_ Ralph Baric, an infectious-disease researcher at the University of  North Carolina at Chapel Hill, last week (November 9) published a study  on his team’s efforts to engineer a virus with the surface  protein of the SHC014 coronavirus, found in horseshoe bats in China, and  the backbone of to one that causes human-like severe acute respiratory  syndrome (SARS) in mice. The hybrid virus could infect human airway  cells and caused disease in mice, according to the team’s results, which  were published in Nature Medicine.
The results demonstrate the ability of the SHC014 surface  protein to bind and infect human cells, validating concerns that this  virus—or other coronaviruses found in bat species—may be capable of  making the leap to people without first evolving in an intermediate  host, Nature reported. They also reignite a debate about whether that  information justifies the risk of such work, known as gain-of-function  research. “If the [new] virus escaped, nobody could predict the  trajectory,” Simon Wain-Hobson, a virologist at the Pasteur Institute in  Paris, told Nature.
 In October 2013, the US government put a stop to all federal funding  for gain-of-function studies, with particular concern rising about  influenza, SARS, and Middle East respiratory syndrome (MERS). “NIH  [National Institutes of Health] has funded such studies because they  help define the fundamental nature of human-pathogen interactions,  enable the assessment of the pandemic potential of emerging infectious  agents, and inform public health and preparedness efforts,” NIH Director  Francis Collins said in a statement at the time. “These studies,  however, also entail biosafety and biosecurity risks, which need to be  understood better.”
 Baric’s study on the SHC014-chimeric coronavirus began before the  moratorium was announced, and the NIH allowed it to proceed during a  review process, which eventually led to the conclusion that the work did  not fall under the new restrictions, Baric told Nature. But some  researchers, like Wain-Hobson, disagree with that decision.
 The debate comes down to how informative the results are. “The only impact of this work is the creation, in a lab, of a new, non-natural risk,” Richard Ebright, a molecular biologist and biodefence expert at Rutgers University, told Nature.
__But Baric and others argued the study’s importance. “[The results] move this virus from a candidate emerging pathogen to a clear and present danger,”  Peter Daszak, president of the EcoHealth Alliance, which samples  viruses from animals and people in emerging-diseases hotspots across the  globe, told Nature._

----------


## Swordsmyth

Chinese state  media confirmed on Friday that the coronavirus, spreading from the city  of Wuhan, has now infected 29 of China’s 31 provinces, a concession  critics will likely take as confirmation that the Chinese government has  not been honest about how rapidly the disease is spreading. 
 Increasingly draconian measures taken  abruptly to combat the virus, such as effectively quarantining Wuhan  and several other cities, convey the impression of a crisis that is much  more serious than Beijing wanted to admit.
   Chinese Communist Party (CCP) media  claim there have only been 895 confirmed cases of infection and 26  deaths, but these sources now admit the infection has spread across the  mainland, and some of the reported deaths have occurred far beyond the  Wuhan epicenter of the epidemic.
 Furthermore, the _South China Morning Post_ (SCMP) on Friday quoted  sources who said the Chinese government is still dramatically  under-reporting the number of doctors and nurses who have contracted the  virus while treating patients.
 As of Friday, Beijing officially  stopped treating the Wuhan virus like a minor problem it had well in  hand, as the SCMP reported:
In response to the  rapidly growing number of infections, China had shut down outbound  transport from 13 cities and counties in Hubei by Friday morning,  according to China National Radio.
 Health officials have warned on  nationwide broadcasts that people should avoid traditional family  reunions and other public gatherings during the Lunar New Year period  that starts on Saturday.
 […] 
 Confirmed cases of the new  coronavirus have been found in several Asian countries, as well as the  United States. New infections were confirmed on Friday in South Korea  and Japan, while Singapore and Vietnam declared their first cases on  Thursday. Other places outside mainland China reporting individuals  carrying the virus were Thailand, Taiwan, Hong Kong and Macau.Chinese citizens living in the outbreak area describe  a health care system completely overwhelmed by coronavirus cases, with  hospitals so overcrowded that patients are sent home and told to wait  days for treatment.
 “There’s not enough staff at the  local Center for Disease Control and Prevention. They can’t test all the  patients. Some people have begun to panic and want to do the tests  immediately, but that’s impossible,” a doctor in Wuhan said, advising  patients with mild symptoms to isolate themselves and self-medicate to  relieve the burden on treatment centers and minimize the risk of  spreading infections by visiting crowded hospitals.

More at: https://www.breitbart.com/national-s...ons-provinces/

----------


## r3volution 3.0

It's now in Chicago, Paris, and Bordeaux, among other places. 

Chicago is highly problematic, that being one of the largest airports in this country. 

I said we'd know in a couple days whether this is a big deal or not. 

Couple more days to know, but it's so far not looking like a small thing.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## dannno

> 


Are you wearing a mask? 

What would you recommend to people with travel plans in the next couple weeks?

----------


## bv3

I don't think a /pol/ larp is a very good source to spread ss.  Just saying.

----------


## Origanalist

>

----------


## Danke

> Are you wearing a mask? 
> 
> What would you recommend to people with travel plans in the next couple weeks?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> From the AP:
> 
> 
> 
> https://apnews.com/9c885858b669bb6f62d8b8afe4b82603
> 
> This would be up from the 20 or so million of a few hours ago.


Imagine trying to shut down Chicago, New York, Philadelphia, Cleveland, and Dallas over New Year.

----------


## Swordsmyth

As infectious disease specialists and epidemiologists race to contain  the outbreak of the novel coronavirus centered on Wuhan, China, they’re  getting back up that’s been possible only since the explosion in  genetic technologies: a deep-dive into the DNA of the virus known as  2019-nCoV.
 Analyses of the viral genome are already providing clues to the  origins of the outbreak and even possible ways to treat the infection, a  need that is becoming more urgent by the day: Early on Saturday in  China, health officials reported 15 new fatalities in a single day,  bringing the death toll to 41. There are now nearly 1,100 confirmed  cases there.
 More bad news came in as expert claimes that deadly coronavirus can  be spread through the EYES after he contracted the disease, despite  wearing a protective mask.
 Dr. Wang Guangfa has now theorized the similar coronavirus may be  transmitted through the eye after testing positive following an eye  infection.

More at: https://conservativeus.com/report-pr...ough-the-eyes/
 @Danke and @luctor-et-emergo will need goggles.

----------


## Danke

> As infectious disease specialists and epidemiologists race to contain  the outbreak of the novel coronavirus centered on Wuhan, China, they’re  getting back up that’s been possible only since the explosion in  genetic technologies: a deep-dive into the DNA of the virus known as  2019-nCoV.
>  Analyses of the viral genome are already providing clues to the  origins of the outbreak and even possible ways to treat the infection, a  need that is becoming more urgent by the day: Early on Saturday in  China, health officials reported 15 new fatalities in a single day,  bringing the death toll to 41. There are now nearly 1,100 confirmed  cases there.
>  More bad news came in as expert claimes that deadly coronavirus can  be spread through the EYES after he contracted the disease, despite  wearing a protective mask.
>  Dr. Wang Guangfa has now theorized the similar coronavirus may be  transmitted through the eye after testing positive following an eye  infection.
> 
> More at: https://conservativeus.com/report-pr...ough-the-eyes/
>  @Danke and @luctor-et-emergo will need goggles.


I already got one.



I'll give the Dutchman my old one:

----------


## Swordsmyth

Prominent Australian epidemiologist Doctor Peter Salama dies at 51
https://www.9news.com.au/world/peter...6-fc173cb3d27a

----------


## Swordsmyth

Last July, the RCMP kicked out two Chinese researchers. https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3761093 says it was for sending Level-4 viruses to the Wuhan facility in China.
 ...oh btw. The husband worked with coronavirus.
 Also this:
 Looks like Patient 0 had no tie to the animal market.
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/soci...avirus-chinese

----------


## Pauls' Revere

CIA link? 

https://truthernews.wordpress.com/20...cated-beneath/

----------


## r3volution 3.0

So it's now c. 50 million people under quarantine (and virtually the whole country, 1/5th of humanity, has lesser travel restrictions). 

The most important recent news may be that 2 recent cases in Beijing had no known connection to Wuhan. 

Also, there are regular, if unconfirmed, reports out of Wuhan or other places in that province of 90-100k infected, contra the 1900 being reported.

The R0 has been estimated at 2-3.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> So it's now c. 50 million people under quarantine (and virtually the whole country, 1/5th of humanity, has lesser travel restrictions). 
> 
> The most important recent news may be that 2 recent cases in Beijing had no known connection to Wuhan. 
> 
> Also, there are regular, if unconfirmed, reports out of Wuhan or other places in that province of 90-100k infected, contra the 1900 being reported.
> 
> The R0 has been estimated at 2-3.


One estimate is 3.6

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> One estimate is 3.6


You mean for the R0?

I've seen estimates (from Chinese in Wuhan) as high as 14. 

We don't really know what the numbers are at this point, though it's reasonable to assume that they're higher than reported.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> You mean for the R0?
> 
> I've seen estimates (from Chinese in Wuhan) as high as 14. 
> 
> We don't really know what the numbers are at this point, though it's reasonable to assume that they're higher than reported.


Yes.

But I was wrong, it's 3.8:

 HOLY MOTHER OF GOD – the new coronavirus is a  3.8!!! How bad is that reproductive R0 value? It is thermonuclear  pandemic level bad – never seen an actual virality coefficient outside  of Twitter in my entire career. I’m not exaggerating… #WuhanCoronovirus #CoronavirusOutbreak pic.twitter.com/6mmxIHL9Ue
 — Dr. Eric Feigl-Ding (@DrEricDing) January 25, 2020 12/ What is the typical R0 attack rate for the  seasonal flu in most years? It’s around an R0=1.28. The 2009 flu  pandemic? R0=1.48. The 1918 Spanish Flu? 1.80. This new #WuhanCoronavirus reproductive value again? R0=3.8.  (Flu reference: https://t.co/ldAWBlFkvA)
 — Dr. Eric Feigl-Ding (@DrEricDing) January 25, 2020

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Yes.
> 
> But I was wrong, it's 3.8: HOLY MOTHER OF GOD – the new coronavirus is a  3.8!!! How bad is that reproductive R0 value? It is thermonuclear  pandemic level bad – never seen an actual virality coefficient outside  of Twitter in my entire career. I’m not exaggerating… #WuhanCoronovirus #CoronavirusOutbreak pic.twitter.com/6mmxIHL9Ue
>  — Dr. Eric Feigl-Ding (@DrEricDing) January 25, 2020 12/ What is the typical R0 attack rate for the  seasonal flu in most years? It’s around an R0=1.28. The 2009 flu  pandemic? R0=1.48. The 1918 Spanish Flu? 1.80. This new #WuhanCoronavirus reproductive value again? R0=3.8.  (Flu reference: https://t.co/ldAWBlFkvA)
>  — Dr. Eric Feigl-Ding (@DrEricDing) January 25, 2020


Welp, let's hope the Chinese nurses saying it's 14 (!) are wrong.

Regardless, they've already lost control, it seems to me. 

If we get a non-Wunan-related case somewhere outside China soon, that'll confirm it.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Also, at the risk of sounding callous, this might be the thing that pops the everything bubble. 

The DJIA was down Friday, with oil dropping especially. 

If China's screwed for the next couple months, that's going to have a major effect on world markets. 

And if it spreads in serious way to the West, watch out; the Fed can't print vaccines.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> 


Wonderful. So the the short of it is that the quarantines up to this point have been a joke, people brag on social media about leaving while sick, and the Chinese don’t wash their hands.




> Yes.
> 
> But I was wrong, it's 3.8:
> 
>  HOLY MOTHER OF GOD – the new coronavirus is a  3.8!!! How bad is that reproductive R0 value? It is thermonuclear  pandemic level bad – never seen an actual virality coefficient outside  of Twitter in my entire career. I’m not exaggerating… #WuhanCoronovirus #CoronavirusOutbreak pic.twitter.com/6mmxIHL9Ue
>  — Dr. Eric Feigl-Ding (@DrEricDing) January 25, 2020 12/ What is the typical R0 attack rate for the  seasonal flu in most years? It’s around an R0=1.28. The 2009 flu  pandemic? R0=1.48. The 1918 Spanish Flu? 1.80. This new #WuhanCoronavirus reproductive value again? R0=3.8.  (Flu reference: https://t.co/ldAWBlFkvA)
>  — Dr. Eric Feigl-Ding (@DrEricDing) January 25, 2020


Updated to lower number...

----------


## Danke

> I've heard panda meat is pretty bland and flavorless.  Perhaps the right chef can cook it properly to bring out the flavor.


Domesticated is pretty good with the right spices, wild, not so much.

You should try the Three-Toed Sloth, though hard to catch.

----------


## Danke

My flight to Beijing was full booked just two days ago.  Now over 180 seats  open...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> My flight to Beijing was full booked just two days ago.  Now over 180 seats  open...


Maybe it will be cancelled.

----------


## Danke

> Maybe it will be cancelled.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> 


 The U.S. State Department on Monday  warned against visiting China and said Americans should not travel to  the Hubei province, given that the province's city of Wuhan is ground  zero for a new deadly coronavirus.
               The State  Department has already ordered the departure of all non-emergency U.S.  personnel and family members from the province and the "U.S. government  has limited ability to provide emergency services" to its citizens  there.
               It said travelers should be prepared for the  Chinese government to put travel restrictions in place "with little or  no advance notice."

http://news.trust.org/item/20200127192459-dowhs

----------


## Stratovarious

Yet the Budweiservirus gets completely ignored.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Saw some strange comments on youtube couple of days ago raising doubts about media reporting, is there anything that is not fakenews/conspiratorial anymore?

Found a different video that such speculations were being based on.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3TIbB19T_E

It is unimaginable that in this day and age anyone would use such tatctics in cold war.

----------


## Danke

> Yet the Budweiservirus gets completely ignored.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> None whatsoever. But where I live you will not see any, ever. The town I live in has less than 1k inhabitants. I can let you know in two weeks as I'll be flying again. I did get checked with a thermal camera upon arrival in Johannesburg at the end of November... But that was before the outbreak. Not sure what they were looking for. 
> 
> But no, the official government body responsible for this is keeping the chances of an outbreak in Holland to low. Mostly because there are no direct flights. They're not denying it's possible, just stating that it's less likely. Of course, if it becomes a pandemic, none of that is relevant.


That's interesting, thanks. 

Wuhan had direct flights to a number of foreign countries, but not to the Netherlands. 

But Paris was on the list, and they had a diagnosed case a few days ago.

High speed connection of, what, 2.5 hours? I think you're likely to get cases if this starts to reproduce outside Wuhan (already in Beijing). 

The screening in S. Africa last year is odd, no? I don't know what that would have been.

...latent Boer sympathies?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Yeah, “reported cases” will never be accurate, China or anywhere. It’s more of a sample, like a poll. Rate of change is what is important.


Exactly, and the estimated r0 based on the *official* figures is high enough to make me think that this is going to spread far and wide. 

I think the key question at this point is what is the real mortality rate.

3% appears to be the consensus, and that might not sound like much, but it's actually quite a lot relative normal flu.

And there are reports of it being much higher, like 10-15%.

The direct effect of the illness is one thing; the real problem is the social effect (e.g. essential workers refusing to go to work).

At some point, if it becomes widespread, and if the reported mortality rate is high enough, that will happen.

...which is a good reason for states to lie about it.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Danke



----------


## Danke

@luctor-et-emergo Your mailbox is full.

Now it up to 192 open going to PEK, but full coming home.  777

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> @luctor-et-emergo Your mailbox is full.
> 
> Now it up to 192 open going to PEK, but full coming home.  777


Mailbox is fixed. I like 777's. They're good to fly on as a passenger and statistically one of the safest planes made*.
Last time I went to China I went on the 787 with the angled BC seats. That was quite nice as well. I like the looks of that airplane. 
Might get a chance to fly on the A380 soon, haven't before.. But before they're out of service I want to be on one, missed Concorde as well..

But sorry, not to get off topic too far. I do fly regularly. So far this virus has not really scared me but if me feeling is right, I hope not, we'll get an explosion in the numbers within a few days. As someone in Germany apparently was infected by another person who came from China... That must mean a lot more people like that have been infected in the past number of days in lots of places around the world. If it's true that it's transmittable during the entire incubation period. I don't know if anyone knows all the details for sure yet. In any case, maybe nothing happens, maybe the virus mutates to a milder variant, maybe it becomes worse, we'll have to wait.



*This statistic does not enhance your chances against the coronavirus.

----------


## Danke

Well, still have to go to China tomorrow, but my next trip there has been canceled.

Still a ton of seats open if @Anti Federalist wants to come along with me and drink and eat the local cuisine.  I'll buy the first round.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Well, still have to go to China tomorrow, but my next trip there has been canceled.
> 
> Still a ton of seats open if @Anti Federalist wants to come along with me and drink and eat the local cuisine.  I'll buy the first round.


Can you stay on the plane until it leaves?

----------


## Danke

> Can you stay on the plane until it leaves?


No, plane leaves a few hours after we land, I go to the hotel for about 40 hours.

But I packed well:

----------


## Swordsmyth

> No, plane leaves a few hours after we land, I go to the hotel for about 40 hours.
> 
> But I packed well:


Think healthy.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> ...As someone in Germany apparently was infected by another person who came from China... That must mean a lot more people like that have been infected in the past number of days in lots of places around the world. If it's true that it's transmittable during the entire incubation period.
> ...


More on the German cases. Woman came from China to train in Germany, passed the virus on to co-workers.




> BERLIN (Reuters) - Three more people in southern Germany have contracted the coronavirus and they are employees at the same company where a man became the first person in Germany to become infected with the virus, the Bavarian health ministry said on Tuesday.
> 
> The 33-year-old man apparently contracted the virus on Jan. 21 during a training session with a Chinese colleague, the ministry said. The three additional patients were being monitored in isolation at a clinic in Munich.
> ...
> More: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-c...-idUSKBN1ZR2O1


So four in Germany so far.




> The man took part last Tuesday in a training session at his workplace that also included an employee of the same company visiting from China, said Andreas Zapf, the head of Bavaria's office for health and food safety.
> 
> The woman, who hadn't previously shown any symptoms, flew home on Thursday and went to a doctor after feeling ill on the flight, Zapf said. She then tested positive for the new virus. The woman lives in Shanghai but had been visited a few days earlier by her parents, who come from the worst-affected Wuhan area.
> ...
> https://www.foxnews.com/health/germa...ronavirus-case


Contagious before symptoms. Asymptomatic transmission. Not good.

....

Edit: updated, this was probably not an asymptomatic transmission.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6918437

----------


## Swordsmyth

Two possible Corona virus cases in New Hampshire

----------


## Danke

> Two possible Corona virus cases in New Hampshire


One is probably Anti Federalist.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> One is probably Anti Federalist.


I don't think he's been to China lately.

----------


## Danke

> I don't think he's been to China lately.


His deck hands probably have been exposed.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> His deck hands probably have been exposed.


But not necessarily to Corona.

----------


## Danke

_



1. "The safe way to text with your Wuhan friends"



2. And the surefire way to get dinner plans cancelled




3. Not a meme - NBC's actual grasp on Chinese geography



4. And, of course, the internet responds...


5. New on Netflix


6. Taobao sales are feverish


7. "Will you hang out with me?"


8. "I'm coming!"



9. "In case masks are out of stock"



10. And if you get reallydesperate...


11. The timing of this outbreak isn't great at all


12. So take necessary precautions on public transport




13. You can never be too safe



14. But don't get blinded by fear


15. Make sure you still see sense 


16. The official response is reassuring



17. Still, get acquainted with the symptoms




18. Because it's highly contagious



19. Especially in group situations



20. But most of all, have a happy Spring Festival



_

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Two possible Corona virus cases in New Hampshire





> Since the virus can be spread through air, people can become infected easily and those who have been infected can spread the virus well before someone shows any symptoms.


Airborne with asymptomatic transmission.

....

Edit: updated, disputed asymptomatic transmission.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6918437

----------


## Swordsmyth

> My flight to Beijing was full booked just two days ago.  Now over 180 seats  open...


Try not to get stuck there.

*White House Weighing Complete Shutdown Of Passenger Plane Traffic From China*

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> No, plane leaves a few hours after we land, I go to the hotel for about 40 hours.
> 
> But I packed well:


You’ll get there just in time for China to halt all travel...




> Try not to get stuck there.
> 
> *White House Weighing Complete Shutdown Of Passenger Plane Traffic From China*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Well, still have to go to China tomorrow, but my next trip there has been canceled.
> 
> Still a ton of seats open if @Anti Federalist wants to come along with me and drink *and eat the local cuisine*.  I'll buy the first round.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> 3. Not a meme - NBC's _actual grasp on Chinese geography_[I]


This goes here...

----------


## Voluntarist

Per registered decision, member has been banned for violating community standards as interpreted by TheTexan (respect his authoritah) as authorized by Brian4Liberty Ruling

May God have mercy on his atheist, police-hating, non-voting, anarchist soul.

----------


## Swordsmyth

In light of growing speculation, most of it within less than official  circles, that the official theory for the spread of the Coronavirus  epidemic, namely because someone ate bat soup at a Wuhan seafood and  animal market...

  ... is a fabricated farce, and that the real reason behind the viral  spread is because a weaponized version of the coronavirus (one which may  have originally been obtained from Canada), was released by Wuhan's Institute of Virology (accidentally or not), a top-level biohazard lab which was studying "the world's most dangerous pathogens", perhaps it would be a good idea for the same Wuhan Institute of Virology to remove the following "help wanted" notice, posted on November 18, 2019, according to which the institute is seeking to hire one or two post-doc fellows, who will use "*bats  to research the molecular mechanism that allows Ebola and  SARS-associated coronaviruses to lie dormant for a long time without  causing diseases*."
  The right candidate will:

 
Have obtained or is about to obtain a PhD in life science/biomedical related fields;Have a reliable and rigorous work style, with strong independent scientific research ability and teamwork spirit;Have strong English communication and writing skills, have research  papers published in the international mainstream academic journalsHave a cell biology, immunology, genomics and other relevant background experience is preferred;
The full job posting, which can still be found on the Wuhan Institute of Virology website can be found here (and screengrabbed below as it will be gone within a few hours).

  And google translated:

  Why is this notable? Because as it turns out, this is a job posting  for the lab of Dr. Peng Zhou (周鹏), Ph.D., a researcher at the Wuhan  Institute of Virology and *Leader of the Bat Virus Infection and Immunization Group.* Some more on Zhou's background from the Institute (_google translated)_:
 He received his PhD in Wuhan Virus Research Institute in 2010 and has  worked on bat virus and immunology in Australia and Singapore. *In  2009 , he took the lead in starting the research on the immune  mechanism of bat long-term carrying and transmitting virus in the world*.  So far, he has published more than 30 SCI articles, including the first  and corresponding author's Nature , Cell Host Microbe and PNAS . At  present, research on bat virus and immunology is continuing, and it has  received support from the National "You Qing" Fund, the pilot project of  the Chinese Academy of Sciences, and the major project of the Ministry  of Science and Technology.Below is a list of several recent papers published by Dr. Zhou

Dampened STING-Dependent Interferon Activation in BatsFatal swine acute diarrhoea syndrome caused by an HKU2-related coronavirus of bat originIFNAR2-dependent  gene expression profile induced by IFN-α in Pteropus alecto bat cells  and impact of IFNAR2 knockout on virus infectionImmunogenicity of the spike glycoprotein of Bat SARS-like coronavirusBat severe acute respiratory syndrome-like coronavirus ORF3b homologues display different interferon antagonist activities
Which brings us to the punchline: courtesy of the Wuhan institute of virology, here is a press release from Dr. Zhou's lab titled "*How bats carry viruses without getting sick"*

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/health/man...virus-pandemic

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Youll get there just in time for China to halt all travel...


That's not the only way he could get stuck there:

*"It's Like A Sinking Ship" - American In Wuhan Refuses Evacuation To Stay Behind With Girlfriend*

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> In light of growing speculation, most of it within less than official  circles, that the official theory for the spread of the Coronavirus  epidemic, namely because someone ate bat soup at a Wuhan seafood and  animal market...
> 
>   ... is a fabricated farce, and that the real reason behind the viral  spread is because a weaponized version of the coronavirus (one which may  have originally been obtained from Canada), was released by Wuhan's Institute of Virology (accidentally or not), a top-level biohazard lab which was studying "the world's most dangerous pathogens", perhaps it would be a good idea for the same Wuhan Institute of Virology to remove the following "help wanted" notice, posted on November 18, 2019, according to which the institute is seeking to hire one or two post-doc fellows, who will use "*bats  to research the molecular mechanism that allows Ebola and  SARS-associated coronaviruses to lie dormant for a long time without  causing diseases*."
>   The right candidate will:
> 
>  
> Have obtained or is about to obtain a PhD in life science/biomedical related fields;Have a reliable and rigorous work style, with strong independent scientific research ability and teamwork spirit;Have strong English communication and writing skills, have research  papers published in the international mainstream academic journalsHave a cell biology, immunology, genomics and other relevant background experience is preferred; 
> The full job posting, which can still be found on the Wuhan Institute of Virology website can be found here (and screengrabbed below as it will be gone within a few hours).
> 
> ...


There's nothing odd or suspicious in a research institute researching what's actually now happening; that's exactly why they exist! This sort of thing isn't a surprise to scientists who research this kind of thing; it was expected, in some form. Don't get me wrong; it's entirely possible that this started because of a release from that lab, but there's no evidence of that, and it's not necessary to explain what's happened. Very high population density coupled with questionable gastronomic choices will do the trick. Nature is quite capable of screwing us all on its own, and China is a, if not the, natural place, given the size of the population. Think about it this way. China has about 5x the population of the US. Therefore, all else being equal, it's about 5x more likely to generate new diseases. I'm actually surprised that India hasn't generated something really nasty yet, given the similar population and much worse sanitation (though maybe it did and we just didn't hear about it, because India doesn't have airports and highspeed rail everywhere).

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> There's nothing odd or suspicious in a research institute researching what's actually now happening; that's exactly why they exist! This sort of thing isn't a surprise to scientists who research this kind of thing; it was expected, in some form. Don't get me wrong; it's entirely possible that this started because of a release from that lab, *but there's no evidence of that, and it's not necessary to explain what's happened*. Very high population density coupled with questionable gastronomic choices will do the trick. Nature is quite capable of screwing us all on its own, and China is a, if not the, natural place, given the size of the population. Think about it this way. China has about 5x the population of the US. Therefore, all else being equal, it's about 5x more likely to generate new diseases. I'm actually surprised that India hasn't generated something really nasty yet, given the similar population and much worse sanitation (though maybe it did and we just didn't hear about it, because India doesn't have airports and highspeed rail everywhere).


Agree, evidence would be required.

While never having been to India, I have not heard about wet markets there such as those in China. Sure, there are live animals, and they are butchered and eaten by a *minority* of the population, but not under the same conditions and with the variety of wild animals as in China. (Remember, much of India is vegetarian).

I also assume that in India the concept of washing hands with soap is more common, while apparently it is quite uncommon in China.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Agree, evidence would be required.
> 
> While never having been to India, I have not heard about wet markets there such as those in China. Sure, there are live animals, and they are butchered and eaten by a *minority* of the population, but not under the same conditions and with the variety of wild animals as in China. (Remember, much of India is vegetarian).
> 
> I also assume that in India the concept of washing hands with soap is more common, while apparently it is quite uncommon in China.


The Indians don't eat wild animals in the same way as the Chinese, but the general level of sanitation is far worse.

Perhaps eating bats is more likely to generate new diseases than having sewage in the water supply, but I'd recommend against both!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The Indians don't eat wild animals in the same way as the Chinese, but the general level of sanitation is far worse.
> 
> Perhaps eating bats is more likely to generate new diseases than having sewage in the water supply, but I'd recommend against both!


I have not been to either place, but have known many people from both places. My impression is that sanitation varies, and that on a whole, neither nation is up to first world standards.

But that is beside the point. The diseases come from the variety of animals and conditions under which they are butchered and consumed, not the bathrooms or sewage. That is the huge difference between China and India. 

Hand washing is another difference, but in a relative way. 50% washing in India is better than 10% in China.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I have not been to either place, but have known many people from both places. My impression is that sanitation varies, and that on a whole, neither nation is up to first world standards.
> 
> But that is beside the point. The diseases come from the variety of animals and conditions under which they are butchered and consumed, not the bathrooms or sewage. That is the huge difference between China and India. 
> 
> Hand washing is another difference, but in a relative way. 50% washing in India is better than 10% in China.


That may be optimistic; Delhi Belly is a thing for a reason. 

China is in just about every way more developed and sanitary than India. 

Does eating or not eating weird $#@! ultimately matter more than general hygiene? 

Maybe, it certainty appears to have mattered more a few months ago when this virus was spawned in China. 

When it comes to antibiotic resistant TB or similar diseases? We shall see. 

For the record, I'm a huge fan of Indian culture and food (much more than Chinese), but it is what it is.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> That may be optimistic; Delhi Belly is a thing for a reason. 
> 
> China is in just about every way more developed and sanitary than India. 
> 
> *Does eating or not eating weird $#@! ultimately matter more than general hygiene?* 
> 
> Maybe, it certainty appears to have mattered more a few months ago when this virus was spawned in China. 
> 
> When it comes to antibiotic resistant TB or similar diseases? We shall see. 
> ...


In the case of zoonotic diseases like coronavirus, animals (weird $#@!) is all that matters. Contact with, butchering and consuming a huge variety of animals is exactly what does cause these new disease to emerge and infect humans..

Delhi belly or Travelers' diarrhea is not a new disease, and yes, sanitation is an issue with that. Totally different thing.

And China is definitely not more developed and sanitary when it comes to hand washing. That is fact.

----------


## sparebulb

Turd World

They are, in no way, examples that we should emulate or respect.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> In the case of zoonotic diseases like coronavirus, animals (weird $#@!) is all that matters. Contact with, butchering and consuming a huge variety of animals is exactly what does cause these new disease to emerge and infect humans..
> 
> Delhi belly or Travelers' diarrhea is not a new disease, and yes, sanitation is an issue with that. Totally different thing.


I totally agree, but the latter can also cause very serious problems. And I don't mean Delhi Belly; that's just a mild example.

It wouldn't be surprising to have a dangerous disease (such as an antibiotic resistant form of something really bad, like typhus) emerge in India. 

High population density (like China) coupled with very poor sanitation encourages that kind of thing. 

China's problem with wild animals is also very serious, but different. 




> And China is definitely not more developed and sanitary when it comes to hand washing. That is fact.


Well, I don't know why you think that. If you mean it's a cultural thing, I guess that could be, I couldn't say, but the physical fact is that lots more Indians lack access to running water (let alone clean running water), which makes any kind of bathing (of hands or otherwise) a lot more difficult. The Chinese have adopted Western toilets to a much greater extent than the Indians. In many places in India, including big cities, you still find holes in the ground (and no toilet paper).

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Turd World
> 
> They are, in no way, examples that we should emulate or respect.


They're just poor, no different than our own ancestors; they'll develop further and be fine at some point. 

In every city in Europe, until fairly recently, sewage was thrown raw into the street or, at best, into an open sewer. 

See: Plague

----------


## Swordsmyth

> They're just poor, no different than our own ancestors; they'll develop further and be fine at some point. 
> 
> In every city in Europe, until fairly recently, sewage was thrown raw into the street or, at best, into an open sewer. 
> 
> See: Plague


They are centuries behind in spite of having been exposed to the example of the west.

We should not allow any of them to come and stay in our nations until they catch up.

----------


## sparebulb

> They're just poor, no different than our own ancestors; they'll develop further and be fine at some point. 
> 
> In every city in Europe, until fairly recently, sewage was thrown raw into the street or, at best, into an open sewer. 
> 
> See: Plague


Turd World people should stay in their own hellholes until they evolve.

Technology that has leaked, or worse, given to these shatheels is like giving a machine gun to a monkey.

And it will take us down in many ways if we let it.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> ...
> Well, I don't know why you think that. If you mean it's a cultural thing, I guess that could be, I couldn't say, but the physical fact is that lots more Indians lack access to running water (let alone clean running water), which makes any kind of bathing (of hands or otherwise) a lot more difficult. The Chinese have adopted Western toilets to a much greater extent than the Indians. In many places in India, including big cities, you still find holes in the ground (and no toilet paper).


It’s a cultural thing, worse in China than India.

One travel guide example:




> Did I mention that China is a BYOTP society? It’s true. Always make sure to carry a few packets of tissue with you, because you will not find even a shred of toilet paper in a Chinese bathroom. Forgetting to bring your own can land you in some sticky situations out there. Sometimes after eating a big plate of spicy and oily ma la tang, nature calls and you have to answer. Without any TP, you might just have to get creative – 1 RMB notes, socks, and other odd objects have to be considered to get the job done. Here’s one particularly funny exchange I had with a friend one day when one of us ended up in this less than desirable situation:
> 
> “Hey. I’m wiping my ass with your lesson plans.”
> 
> “Literally or figuratively? I do make some pretty $#@!ty lesson plans.”
> 
> “Literally. No TP in here and it’s the best I could find.”
> 
> “It’s alright. That’s probably a better use for them anyways.”
> ...

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> They are centuries behind in spite of having been exposed to the example of the west.
> 
> We should not allow any of them to come and stay in our nations until they catch up.


It's not a matter of "example," it's a matter of the size of the capital stock. Look at a graph of any exponential function; the West is on the far right (and dropping, but that's another story), while the East is just at the point of exploding with fantastic late 19th century European style growth. They'll be fine. Our moribund socialist empires will be dead around the time India installs flush toilets in every house in Bombay.

...but I wouldn't drink the water, in the meantime.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> It's not a matter of "example," it's a matter of the size of the capital stock. Look at a graph of any exponential function; the West is on the far right (and dropping, but that's another story), while the East is just at the point of exploding with fantastic late 19th century European style growth. They'll be fine. Our moribund socialist empires will be dead around the time India installs flush toilets in every house in Bombay.
> 
> ...but I wouldn't drink the water, in the meantime.


They are centuries behind in spite of being uplifted in many ways by the west, don't hold your breath waiting for them to catch up.
And don't let them in to drag us down to their level until they do catch up. (and letting them in is one of the many reasons for our {hopefully temporary} decline)

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> It’s a cultural thing, worse in China than India.
> 
> One travel guide example:


Well, assuming that's true, that's a problem obviously, but at least in China they're in a position to fix it more easily; i.e. they actually _can_ wash their hands, with clean running water, and afford soap, if they want to (and something tells me that the average Wuhaner right now is washing the $#@! out of his hands, no pun intended). I guess we'll see.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> They are centuries behind in spite of being uplifted in many ways by the west, don't hold your breath waiting for them to catch up.
> And don't let them in to drag us down to their level until they do catch up. (and letting them in is one of the many reasons for our {hopefully temporary} decline)


They're behind in consuming their inheritance with socialistic economic policies and insane warmongering, you mean?

The lunatic world order in which the US gets to print unlimited amounts of dollars to fund itself is coming to an end.

We're going to be looking like the backward ones in the not very distant future. 

...nothing to do with them, mind you, rather a matter of what we did to ourselves.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> They're behind in consuming their inheritance with socialistic economic policies and insane warmongering, you mean?


LOL
They have the socialistic economic policies and insane warmongering but they never built anything to squander.




> The lunatic world order in which the US gets to print unlimited amounts of dollars to fund itself is coming to an end.


Perhaps, but their troubles will be much worse than ours.




> We're going to be looking like the backward ones in the not very distant future. 
> 
> ...nothing to do with them, mind you, rather a matter of what we did to ourselves.


Whatever happens to us will not be nearly as bad as what will happen to them, they never caught up to us and they will far much farther.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Whatever happens to us will not be nearly as bad as what will happen to them


...whatever let's you sleep.

(I sleep like a baby)

----------


## Swordsmyth

> ...whatever let's you sleep.
> 
> (I sleep like a baby)


I sleep just fine.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I sleep just fine.


So anyway, impending collapse of Western Civilization notwithstanding, what do you my friend really think about the Wuhan virus?

Did you see my math with R0s of 2 or 3 and a mortality rate of 3%?

Am I crazy? Or is that indeed looking like a likely scenario?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> So anyway, impending collapse of Western Civilization notwithstanding, what do you my friend really think about the Wuhan virus?
> 
> Did you see my math with R0s of 2 or 3 and a mortality rate of 3%?
> 
> Am I crazy? Or is that indeed looking like a likely scenario?


I don't know enough to tell yet.
It could be that it is already infecting and killing far more people than China admits to or it could be that we are getting relatively accurate numbers.
It could be that it will be just as dangerous outside of China or it could be insignificant due to better sanitation, better air quality, better nutrition and other factors in America and Europe.

This is either a new black plague or just another flu scare or something in between.

I think it will hurt China's economy severely and possibly be the pin that pops their bubble and brings down the CCP one way or another.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I don't know enough to tell yet.
> It could be that it is already infecting and killing far more people than China admits to or it could be that we are getting relatively accurate numbers.
> It could be that it will be just as dangerous outside of China or it could be insignificant due to better sanitation, better air quality, better nutrition and other factors in America and Europe.
> 
> This is either a new black plague or just another flu scare or something in between.
> 
> I think it will hurt China's economy severely and possibly be the pin that pops their bubble and brings down the CCP one way or another.


The math assumes that Chinese official figures (c. 6000 infected at last count) are correct. Those numbers are certainly wrong, low, just by the nature of what they're trying to do, even if they're totally honest (which I agree they are very likely not - albeit, I would say, for good reason). There's been no noticeable decline (AFAIK) in the rate of spread since China implemented their massive (historically unprecedented) quarantines. The only good news is that there's been no secondary transmission outside China (as far as we know). That's the only question in my mind. If we get a case in New York or Seattle or wherever with no connection to China, then I'd be pretty confident in a straight application of the R0 math globally, which is pretty horrifying.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> The math assumes that Chinese official figures (c. 6000 infected at last count) are correct. Those numbers are certainly wrong, low, just by the nature of what they're trying to do, even if they're totally honest (which I agree they are very likely not - albeit, I would say, for good reason). There's been no noticeable decline (AFAIK) in the rate of spread since China implemented their massive (historically unprecedented) quarantines. The only good news is that there's been no secondary transmission outside China (as far as we know). That's the only question in my mind. If we get a case in New York or Seattle or wherever with no connection to China, then I'd be pretty confident in a straight application of the R0 math globally, which is pretty horrifying.


I've seen several stories that claim someone outside of China caught it from someone who came from China but so far it doesn't seem to be spreading at the same rate outside of China.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I've seen several stories that claim someone outside of China caught it from someone who came from China but so far it doesn't seem to be spreading at the same rate outside of China.


The only confirmed cases of outside-Wuhan transmission that I'm aware of are in Beijing (2 or 3 cases several days ago, probably a lot more now). 

But it would be very odd, lucky, if we didn't see that happen somewhere outside China, given how many individual cases there are outside China.

For instance, I was talking to our sole Dutch member, who says the Dutch media say there are no confirmed cases in the Netherlands, but that is only a few hours from Paris, where there is a confirmed case, and only a few more hours from the other confirmed cases in Europe. Given the dense rail network in Europe, it seems very unlikely to me that some fellow flying into Charles de Gaul, let's say, wouldn't spread it to others in the train station, or the airport itself, even if he were only going home to some place in Paris, and especially if he were going to Amsterdam, Lyon, Frankfurt - many possibilities. 

I think we're going to see secondary transmission outside China soon: hope I'm wrong, but it doesn't make sense to not see it.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> The only confirmed cases of outside-Wuhan transmission that I'm aware of are in Beijing (2 or 3 cases several days ago, probably a lot more now). 
> 
> But it would be very odd, lucky, if we didn't see that happen somewhere outside China, given how many individual cases there are outside China.
> 
> For instance, I was talking to our sole Dutch member, who says the Dutch media say there are no confirmed cases in the Netherlands, but that is only a few hours from Paris, where there is a confirmed case, and only a few more hours from the other confirmed cases in Europe. Given the dense rail network in Europe, it seems very unlikely to me that some fellow flying into Charles de Gaul, let's say, wouldn't spread it to others in the train station, or the airport itself, even if he were only going home to some place in Paris, and especially if he were going to Amsterdam, Lyon, Frankfurt - many possibilities. 
> 
> I think we're going to see secondary transmission outside China soon: hope I'm wrong, but it doesn't make sense to not see it.


Supposedly one person who returned from China gave it to 3 co-workers in Germany and Japan has identified a case in a person who never went to China.

I think I may have seen more such stories but so far I haven't heard of anyone catching it from someone who hadn't been to China.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Supposedly one person who returned from China gave it to 3 co-workers in Germany and Japan has identified a case in a person who never went to China.
> 
> I think I may have seen more such stories but so far I haven't heard of anyone catching it from someone who hadn't been to China.


You beat me to it. I was just now looking around and came across the German story. 




> The German Health Ministry confirmed late on Tuesday that three further cases of the new dangerous strain of coronavirus  have been discovered in Bavaria, increasing the total number of  patients in Germany to four. The three new patients were "connected" to the first found in Germany, which had been verified on Monday.
> 
> The  health authorities said: "There were a total of around 40 employees who  have been determined to have been in contact with the [Chinese] woman.  Those affected will be tested on Wednesday as a precaution."
> 
>  Health  officials added that the first person had contracted the disease from a  Chinese colleague who had visited the area for a company workshop a  week ago.


There it is. 




> The female who passed on the virus is from Shanghai and only started  experiencing symptoms during her return flight home from Germany  last Thursday, Zapf said.
> 
> Ahead of the female's business trip to  Bavaria, she had met with her parents, who were visiting from Wuhan, the  epicenter of the deadly outbreak.


Wuhan - Shanghai - Bavaria.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

You know, no one's been talking about how these people got to Europe.

There are direct flights from China to the W. Coast, but not to Europe (AFAIK).

This person leaving Shanghai probably went to Munich via Dubai, or maybe Delhi, Moscow...

Probably Dubai, from which we've heard exactly nothing

----------


## Swordsmyth

> You know, no one's been talking about how these people got to Europe.
> 
> There are direct flights from China to the W. Coast, but not to Europe (AFAIK).
> 
> This person leaving Shanghai probably went to Munich via Dubai, or maybe Delhi, Moscow...
> 
> Probably Dubai, from which we've heard exactly nothing


If it gets to Africa they will be hit hard, their sanitation etc. isn't much better than China and may be worse in some ways.
And they are about to have a serious food problem due to locusts.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> If it gets to Africa they will be hit hard, their sanitation etc. isn't much better than China and may be worse in some ways.
> And they are about to have a serious food problem due to locusts.


Sanitation isn't the main issue with a flu type disease; it's population density. Some places in Africa (sadly, all the nicer places, with international airports) would have serious problems, but most of the continent would be relatively unaffected IMO. It relates to what Brian and I were talking about. Places like India or Africa have serious sanitation problems, which makes them vulnerable to (or productive of) diseases that live in the water supply, like typhus or cholera, for instance. But 1st world sanitation doesn't do much to prevent some guy from sneezing on a doorknob. 

I wonder if the KSA, the UAE, Qatar, etc learned any serious lessons from MERS; that's what this is like.

----------


## AngryCanadian

This thing is spreading in Canada and now in Nova Scotia.

----------


## Danke

There are direct flights between China and Europe.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Contagious before symptoms. Asymptomatic transmission. Not good.


Do we have a good figure on the incubation time already ? I read 3-14days before but so far have not read any confirmation. 
If it's 7 days... Just imagine how many people around the world have been infected already without knowing. 
Next week the whole world economy could grind to a halt if there are disease pockets in a countries around the entire world.

----------


## Danke

> Do we have a good figure on the incubation time already ? I read 3-14days before but so far have not read any confirmation. 
> If it's 7 days... Just imagine how many people around the world have been infected already without knowing. 
> Next week the whole world economy could grind to a halt if there are disease pockets in a countries around the entire world.


I hope it takes at least 5 days, I don't want to be sick during the Super Bowl!

----------


## oyarde

> I hope it takes at least 5 days, I don't want to be sick during the Super Bowl!


You must purchase a talisman from me to ensure your health for the superbowl. I am accepting gold and silver this week .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> You beat me to it. I was just now looking around and came across the German story. 
> 
> There it is. 
> 
> Wuhan - Shanghai - Bavaria.


Are you reading this thread?

The German cases have already been discussed in detail:




> More on the German cases. Woman came from China to train in Germany, passed the virus on to co-workers.
> 
> So four in Germany so far.
> 
> Contagious before symptoms. Asymptomatic transmission. Not good.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Do we have a good figure on the incubation time already ? I read 3-14days before but so far have not read any confirmation. 
> If it's 7 days... Just imagine how many people around the world have been infected already without knowing. 
> Next week the whole world economy could grind to a halt if there are disease pockets in a countries around the entire world.


No idea. But a 14 day period is very scary, and that has been thrown out there. Even an extra day of asymptomatic transmission will multiply numbers exponentially.

....

Edit: updated, disputed asymptomatic transmission.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6918437

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> No idea. But a 14 day period is very scary, and that has been thrown out there. Even an extra day of asymptomatic transmission will multiply numbers exponentially.


So I just had another thought about that... 

The German guy who reported sick (3 of his co-workers are also sick now) met their Chinese colleague on the 22nd. So that appears to be 5-6 days incubation time. Which is scary enough. 

Also, please tell me what your thoughts are about this. Specifically considering the numbers may not be correct. (these are from random large media outlets dated to those dates.)

If we go back to the 16th,

16th - 41 confirmed / 2 dead
22nd - 571 confirmed / 17 dead
Today - ±6000 confirmed / ±130

How many of those 130 dead today are out of the 571 confirmed cases from last week ? People generally don't drop dead if they die from pneumonia, it generally takes a while. How many of the 17 dead from the 22nd are from the original 41 from the 16th ? Now, if you take that fully serious, you'd end up with a scary high death rate that is not realistic given the other facts. However, if you then consider that much more people than officially stated may be infected that corrects for it. We're back at square one and we don't know $#@!. I think one more week of data, specifically from Western countries, as the infection spreads there... Will yield us all the facts to remain calm or dig in.

Can you follow me there? It has to be serious as common flu kills enough people already... China doesn't lock down the entire country for nothing... But so far the numbers don't prove it. But they can be wrong on all ends. Wilfully so or by ignorance.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Turd World people should stay in their own hellholes until they evolve.
> 
> Technology that has leaked, or worse, given to these shatheels is like giving a machine gun to a monkey.
> 
> And it will take us down in many ways if we let it.





> They are centuries behind in spite of being uplifted in many ways by the west, don't hold your breath waiting for them to catch up.
> And don't let them in to drag us down to their level until they do catch up. (and letting them in is one of the many reasons for our {hopefully temporary} decline)





> Well, assuming that's true, that's a problem obviously, but at least in China they're in a position to fix it more easily; i.e. they actually _can_ wash their hands, with clean running water, and afford soap, if they want to (and something tells me that the average Wuhaner right now is washing the $#@! out of his hands, no pun intended). I guess we'll see.


China has been one of the most advanced places in the past. Cultures rise and fall, ebb and flow. China fell from it’s past greatest, and then embraced communism and fell even further. Their embrace of capitalism (albeit the most corrupt, immoral, crony version) and becoming a manufacturer for the first world is what has brought them to where they are today.

But cultures have different norms and _beliefs_. With regard to hand washing, in China, the majority _believe_ that hand washing is not healthy. That belief is also widespread in India. They have religious leaders who tell them to pray instead of wash their hands, and that it is more effective. They even have what they call “scientific studies” that show that hand washing causes more disease. They have their own Zippys who can provide statistics and charts showing how hand washing is bad, and those who do not wash are healthier.

It’s a lot more complex than saying “hey, look at this, you have running water now so you can wash your hands with this soap.” They have other beliefs.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> So I just had another thought about that... 
> 
> The German guy who reported sick (3 of his co-workers are also sick now) met their Chinese colleague on the 22nd. So that appears to be 5-6 days incubation time. Which is scary enough. 
> 
> Also, please tell me what your thoughts are about this. Specifically considering the numbers may not be correct. (these are from random large media outlets dated to those dates.)
> 
> If we go back to the 16th,
> 
> 16th - 41 confirmed / 2 dead
> ...


Yeah, that would be a scary death rate if not for the way that those stats are generated. No doubt the amount of people sick is much, much higher, while the dead are probably counted a little better (even those are not all counted). That will make the mortality _rate_ lower. Lies, damned lies and statistics... 

Based on the Chinese reaction, it has to be worse than the common flu, which is bad enough.

----------


## Swordsmyth

3. The RNA sequences of the #coronavirus  isolated from 6 patients from the same household are different from  each other (Lancet), sign of the virus evolving. This may not be so good  to the ear; it suggests the difficulty of containing this virus”. (from  https://t.co/8IPxJf5I3P)
 — Dr. Eric Feigl-Ding (@DrEricDing) January 28, 2020 5. (Continued from above)… “A BLAST  search of  2019-nCoV middle fragment revealed no considerable similarity with any  of the previously characterized corona viruses (figure 2)” —> it’s a  sequence entirely new to any known #coronavirus. What does this mean? We don’t know yet.
 — Dr. Eric Feigl-Ding (@DrEricDing) January 28, 2020 7. Very strange: So what is in this new mystery middle segment that has no #coronavirus  history? The study authors continue: “This genomic part comprises also  half of the spike region encoding a multifunctional protein responsible  also  for virus entry into host cells[30,31]”.
 — Dr. Eric Feigl-Ding (@DrEricDing) January 28, 2020 9. BOTTOMLINE: 1) Seafood market not the source. 2) This RNA #coronavirus  mutates really fast. 3)  has unusual middle segment never seen before  in any coronavirus. 4) Not from recent mixing. 5) That mystery middle  segment encodes protein responsible for entry into host cells.
 — Dr. Eric Feigl-Ding (@DrEricDing) January 28, 2020

----------


## Swordsmyth

China refused American offer of assistance in studying Corona virus outbreak.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> There are direct flights between China and Europe.


 UPDATE: British Airways has suspended all flights to and from mainland China https://t.co/90pVP3wqdt
 — BNO Newsroom (@BNODesk) January 29, 2020

----------


## Swordsmyth

* * *
*Update (1720ET):* The government in Hubei has announced another slate of cases and deaths.

 
CHINA'S HUBEI REPORTS 37 ADDITIONAL DEATHS FROM CORONAVIRUSCHINA CORONAVIRUS DEATH TOLL RISES TO AT LEAST 169CHINA'S HUBEI REPORTS 1,032 MORE CORONAVIRUS CASES FOR JAN. 29
Meanwhile, 26,632 people are still undergoing medical  observation, and another 4,334 cases are still being treated in the  hospital
  * * *
*Update (1650ET):* Several epidemiologists have  suggested that many of the deaths caused by the coronavirus that  surfaced in Wuhan last month have probably 'slipped through the cracks' -  either having been misdiagnosed or deliberately attributed to something  else. Many suspect that Beijing is concealing the true extent of the  outbreak. And now, one reporter claims that a Chinese media organization  has found proof.
  The East Asia Correspondent for DW cited reports in a tweet claiming  that health officials have been secretly moving some bodies directly  from the hospital to the crematorium.
 Also, one thing that #China is hiding is the number of death caused by the virus. Credible Chinese media outlet @initiumnews  interviewed people working at local cremation centers, confirming that  many dead bodies were sent directly from the hospitals to the cremation  centers...
 — William Yang (@WilliamYang120) January 29, 2020 ... without properly identifying  these patients, which means there are patients who died from the virus  but not adding to the official record. That shows the current death toll  of 133 that we are seeing is way too low.
 — William Yang (@WilliamYang120) January 29, 2020 So there are reasons to remain skeptical about what #Chins  has been sharing with the world because while they have been more  transparent about certain things related to the virus, they continue to  be sketchy and unreliable in other aspects.
 — William Yang (@WilliamYang120) January 29, 2020Meanwhile, research published in the Lancet, a medical journal,  claimed the true mortality rate is closer to 11% (the official rate is  2%-3%).
 The latest clinical report on  2019-nCoV: 99 patients from Wuhan Jinyintan Hospital. Important: a key  group of patients progress rapidly to ARDS, septic shock, and multiple  organ failure. 23% ITU admission, 17% ARDS, 11% mortality. https://t.co/Hr0XIfK6M1
 — richard horton (@richardhorton1) January 29, 2020If they're lying about the death toll, then it's likely they also  know the true number of infections is much higher than the 'official'  number. .
  * * *

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/geopolitic...ds-middle-east

----------


## TheClincher

*It has basically now been confirmed that Coronavirus will not leave China* 
“They” know what this virus is, and that it can predominantly only implant in Asian males. Even then, the lethality

is not very high but the fact that it is indeed race specific, and that it is known about, is more than interesting. 

See this latest update which includes a link to the study here:

https://beforeitsnews.com/new-world-...fake-8699.html

----------


## Working Poor

I sense fear mongering going on. One thing that I do know for sure is that the more afraid you are about it the more likely you will get sick. That is the same reason placebos work and are used in clinical trials because they know that thought plays a big role in wellness and sickness. It is even mentioned in the bible "as a man thinketh so he will be". So be careful how you talk to your body about stuff like this. Support your immune system keep yourself clean and do not put your hands in your face if you are out in public. I have read this virus was designed to attack Asians. I don't know if that is true or not but if you are Asian please use caution in public and in your personal hygiene. Women in particular need to wash their hands before using the toilet especially in public because virus like to attach to mucus membrane tissues o the body. Above all tell your immune system that you know it can fight off all invaders.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Swordsmyth

*Coronavirus Exposed, Part 1: Communist Coverup, or Pandemic Bioweapon of Mass Destruction?*

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1....919985v1.full 
   	... To further understand the special population of ACE2-expressing  AT2, we performed gene ontology enrichment analysis to study which  biological processes are involved with this cell population by comparing  them with the AT2 cells not expressing ACE2. Surprisingly, we found  that multiple viral process-related GO are significantly over-presented,  including “positive regulation of viral process” (P value=0.001),  “viral life cycle” (P value=0.005), “virion assembly” (P value=0.03) and  “positive regulation of viral genome replication” (P value=0.04). These  highly expressed viral process-related genes in ACE2-expressing AT2  include: SLC1A5, CXADR, CAV2, NUP98, CTBP2, GSN,HSPA1B,STOM, RAB1B,  HACD3, ITGB6, IST1,NUCKS1,TRIM27, APOE,  SMARCB1,UBP1,CHMP1A,NUP160,HSPA8,DAG1,STAU1,ICAM1,  CHMP5,D EK, VPS37B,  EGFR, CCNK, PPIA, IFITM3, PPIB, TMPRSS2, UBC, LAMP1 and CHMP3.  Therefore, it seems that the 2019-nCov has cleverly evolved to hijack  this population of AT2 cells for its reproduction and transmission. 
   	We further compared the characteristics of the donors and their ACE2  expressing patterns. No association was detected between the  ACE2-expressing cell number and the age or smoking status of donors. Of  note, the 2 male donors have a higher ACE2-expressing cell ratio than  all other 6 female donors (1.66% vs. 0.41% of all cells, P value=0.07,  Mann Whitney Test). In addition, the distribution of ACE2 is also more  widespread in male donors than females: at least 5 different types of  cells in male lung express this receptor, while only 2~4 types of cells  in female lung express the receptor. *This result is highly  consistent with the epidemic investigation showing that most of the  confirmed 2019-nCov infected patients were men (30 vs. 11, by Jan 2,  2020).* 
*We also noticed that the only Asian donor (male) has a much  higher ACE2-expressing cell ratio than white and African American donors  (2.50% vs. 0.47% of all cells). This  might explain the observation that the new Coronavirus pandemic and  previous SARS-Cov pandemic are concentrated in the Asian area.*

----------


## Voluntarist

Per registered decision, member has been banned for violating community standards as interpreted by TheTexan (respect his authoritah) as authorized by Brian4Liberty Ruling

May God have mercy on his atheist, police-hating, non-voting, anarchist soul.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

1st person-to-person spread of new coronavirus in US identified




> The novel coronavirus has spread for the first time in the U.S. through person-to-person contact, the the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) announced today (Jan. 30) during a teleconference.
> 
> The virus was confirmed in the husband of an Illinois woman who had contracted the infection after traveling to China. Her husband is the 6th person in the U.S. to be confirmed for the virus and was recently admitted to the hospital and remains stable. 
> ...
> https://www.livescience.com/first-pe...ronavirus.html

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

I plotted the numbers I mentioned earlier and added today to the list... According to that, when looking to the future, we'll pass 100k infected in a week. 
Are there people around here interested in collecting all the data for every day since early January ? Both for infected and dead, I think it would be interesting to plot the lines together. Should give an indication if the Chinese are fully telling the truth.

----------


## ghengis86

> I plotted the numbers I mentioned earlier and added today to the list... According to that, when looking to the future, we'll pass 100k infected in a week. 
> Are there people around here interested in collecting all the data for every day since early January ? Both for infected and dead, I think it would be interesting to plot the lines together. Should give an indication if the Chinese are fully telling the truth.


https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/a...23467b48e9ecf6

Might be a good place to start. 
But again, how do you know the data is accurate based on who is reporting (the commies) ?

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/a...23467b48e9ecf6
> 
> Might be a good place to start. 
> But again, how do you know the data is accurate based on who is reporting (the commies) ?


We don't but analysis may prove it's not accurate. It cannot prove accuracy however.

I already have that page open... But unless there's a raw data file available. I don't really have the time to manually copy all the data. I can also just wait. Time will tell anyways. It's not like were trying to invent something. It's being done for us.

----------


## ghengis86

> We don't but analysis may prove it's not accurate. It cannot prove accuracy however.
> 
> I already have that page open... But unless there's a raw data file available. I don't really have the time to manually copy all the data. I can also just wait. Time will tell anyways. It's not like were trying to invent something. It's being done for us.


Theres a link in the bottom right corner to a Downloadable Google Sheet. Aside from that probably just best to not waste too much time on it. Like you said, it will be done eventually

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> There’s a link in the bottom right corner to a “Downloadable Google Sheet”. Aside from that probably just best to not waste too much time on it. Like you said, it will be done eventually


Give me a minute... I will do it manually for just Hubei province. Not motivated enough to do it all now.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Global emergency declared by WHO.

----------


## Warlord

> Global emergency declared by WHO.


Now wait for the forced vaccinations and quarantines.

----------


## Danke

everyone in masks here.  we all wore masks and gloves from airplane to hotel.  maybe just room service until I leave, very few places open.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/a...23467b48e9ecf6
> 
> Might be a good place to start. 
> But again, how do you know the data is accurate based on who is reporting (the commies) ?


Not enough data. Only goes back a few days. Plots a very scary line for number of infections... Looks quite vertical if you scale to a month. Deaths and recovered however is not saying much. So if you have more data going back further, I'll plot it.

----------


## Danke

> Global emergency declared by WHO.


My VPN not working, and behind the great China Internet wall, is there a link to that?

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Scale on both of these in time is the same. Each number stands for the day after Jan 1st. So the graph starts on the 24th. 
Vertical scale is different but listed on the left. Hubei province only. I'll see if I can work on an simple script that compiles the data for me not that difficult but I've already noticed the downloadable data changes format from day to day. I only took the 12pm reports now or close to. Then added a 29.5 point for the 11am report of this morning.

Good thing this started approx the new year... So I started at 0. 

Blue line is number of confirmed cases. (Hubei province)


Green line is deaths. Red line is recovered. (Hubei province)

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> My VPN not working, and behind the great China Internet wall, is there a link to that?


https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...9-virus-update

Does that fit through the wall ?




> The World Health Organization caled the outbreak of coronavirus in China a global health emergency, citing the risk that the sometimes-deadly virus could expand to other countries beyond the smattering of cases outside China so far.

----------


## Danke

> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...9-virus-update
> 
> Does that fit through the wall ?


without my VPN working here anymore, Internet is so sloooow.  and many links don't open.  Of course no Youtube, etc.

----------


## Danke

> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...9-virus-update
> 
> Does that fit through the wall ?


Can't get that one to open either.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> without my VPN working here anymore, Internet is so sloooow.  and many links don't open.  Of course no Youtube, etc.


Sucks bro. Do you get the option not to go to China ? I'd highly advise you to take it if you could. You don't really want to get stuck.

----------


## Warlord

China bans 10.000 websites.......... l

----------


## Danke

> Sucks bro. Do you get the option not to go to China ? I'd highly advise you to take it if you could. You don't really want to get stuck.


Looks like after this trip, my next trips to Beijing in Feb. have been canceled.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Looks like after this trip, my next trips to Beijing in Feb. have been canceled.


If you can get back from China...

Here’s an article:




> WHO declares China virus outbreak an international emergency
> 
> GENEVA (Reuters) - The World Health Organization declared on Thursday that the coronavirus epidemic in China now constitutes a public health emergency of international concern.
> 
> Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, WHO director-general, announced the decision after a meeting of its Emergency Committee, an independent panel of experts, amid mounting evidence of the virus spreading to some 18 countries.
> 
> Tedros told a news conference in Geneva that recent weeks have witnessed an unprecedented outbreak which has been met by an unprecedented response.
> 
> “Let me be clear, this declaration is not a vote of no confidence in China,” he said.
> ...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Looks like after this trip, my next trips to Beijing in Feb. have been canceled.


You need to ask them why they were so slow:

*Pilots union files suit to halt American Airlines flights to China*

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Looks like after this trip, my next trips to Beijing in Feb. have been canceled.





> If you can get back from China...
> 
> Here’s an article:


*Senator Calls For Immediate Shut Down Of All Flights From China To US*

----------


## Swordsmyth

Nearly two weeks since the start of the Coronavirus epidemic, which  has now resulted in over 100,000 Chinese being placed under observation,  and over 210 people dead, the US finally did the right thing when late  on Thursday the U.S. State Department warned Americans not to travel to  China because of the spreading coronavirus outbreak.
  "Do not travel to China due to novel coronavirus first identified in  Wuhan, China. On January 30, the World Health Organization has  determined the rapidly spreading outbreak constitutes a Public Health  Emergency of International Concern. Travelers should be prepared for  travel restrictions to be put into effect with little or no advance  notice.  Commercial carriers have reduced or suspended routes to and  from China."
  The new travel advisory was issued hours after the World Health Organization declared the outbreak a global health emergency. *"Those currently in China should consider departing using commercial means,"* the department said in the advisory.

  * * *

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/geopolitic...s-border-china

----------


## sparebulb

> You need to ask them why they were so slow:
> 
> *Pilots union files suit to halt American Airlines flights to China*


Quit salting Danke's game.

He's into the most extreme of the extreme sports.........bug chasing.

----------


## Sammy

> Did China engineer this disease to target white people?  Could be an act of war.


I thought the same thing!

----------


## Zippyjuan

Based on latest figures, the death rate is actually lower than the "standard" flu but it seems to be much more contagious.

----------


## dannno

2 cases reported in the UK..


https://www.cnn.com/asia/live-news/c...hnk/index.html


U.S. is still at 5 cases that came in from China, and a sixth case that was spread to a spouse of someone who came back from China.





> Based on latest figures, the death rate is actually lower than the "standard" flu but it seems to be much more contagious.


As was pointed out before, the death toll from the new cases cannot be calculated because they haven't happened yet. If you had accurate info, you could estimate it based on the number of cases from about a week or so ago, and then look at the total deaths and use that to calculate the death rate. But there is a lot of uncertainty about the data available.

----------


## ghengis86

https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=DUDN_1580431941

Whether thats Corona virus or not, thats still terrifying video...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> 2 cases reported in the UK..
> 
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/asia/live-news/c...hnk/index.html
> 
> 
> U.S. is still at 5 cases that came in from China, and a sixth case that was spread to a spouse of someone who came back from China.
> 
> 
> ...


So far there have been more deaths than recoveries.

But that is skewed because it probably takes longer to recover than to die from it.

We won't know the real death rate until the outbreak is over.
And maybe not then because the ChiComs are hiding the truth.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I thought the same thing!


It's starting to look like they may have engineered it to target their own people.
Or they stole a disease that Canada designed to target asians (if they ever wanted to use it) and then accidentally released it or had a saboteur release it.

----------


## ghengis86

https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1...01.30.927871v1

 The finding of 4 unique inserts in the 2019-nCoV, all of which have identity /similarity to amino acid residues in key structural proteins of HIV-1 is unlikely to be fortuitous in nature.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Communities around China order residents to get rid of their pets -  or risk having them CULLED - amid fears that animals could catch  coronavirus**One village in Hebei urged households to 'deal with' their pets within five days**Another committee in Shaanxi demanded locals dispose of pets immediately**Documents supplied by a source show similar orders from around the country**China's top expert suggested that pets might also be infected by the new virus* *But WHO claims it has not seen evidence that cats and dogs can get the disease**Death toll of the life-threatening disease has soared to at least 213 in China*



More at: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ronavirus.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

*China ADMITS it was too slow to react to coronavirus outbreak which  has killed at least 213 people - amid claims that officials are hiding a  higher death toll by cremating bodies**Secretary of ruling party in Wuhan admitted 'remorse' over the virus outbreak**China has announced 213 deaths but there are fears that the figure is 'too low'* *Crematorium workers claim bodies are sent without being properly recorded * *Beijing has quarantined more than 50million people in and around Wuhan 
*



More at: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ronavirus.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

*US Declares Public Health Emergency, Travelers Returning From Hubei To Be Quarantined*

----------


## Swordsmyth

First it was Facebook, then all of New Zealand; now Twitter has decided to suspend Zero Hedge.
  Just as in the prior bans, which were eventually overturned, so in  this case it is unclear what prompted Twitter's abrupt censorship: the  only notification we received from twitter was the following:

  It is news to us that this website has _"engaged in the targeted harassment of someone."_ What  appears to have happened is that twitter received a complaint from the  website best known for making cat slideshows, Buzzfeed, in which someone  called Ryan Broderick writes that Zero Hedge  "has  released the personal information of a scientist from Wuhan, China,  falsely accusing them of creating the coronavirus as a bioweapon, in a  plot it said is the real-life version of the video game Resident Evil."

  I’ve reached out to Twitter for  clarity on this but it looks like ZeroHedge may have been suspended  following my piece about them doxing a Chinese scientist and accusing  him of weaponizing the #coronavirus https://t.co/B3XXRCjJpQ pic.twitter.com/RLCR3Eg6q0
 — Ryan Broderick (@broderick) January 31, 2020A few points: the article referenced by Buzz Feed, "Is This The Man Behind The Global Coronavirus Pandemic?", is as the title implies, *a question*,  and one which considering the huge import and massive significance of  the Coronavirus pandemic has to be answered, especially since even the establishment's Foreign Policy magazine writes  bat soup, which is widely being cited and circulated by the mainstream  press as the cause of the coronavirus breakout, is not the cause of the  Wuhan virus. The widely read website _Health.com_ also chimes in: "No, Coronavirus Was Not Caused by 'Bat Soup'". Meanwhile, Business Insider writes "Experts think the Wuhan coronavirus jumped from bats to snakes to people. Bats have been the source of at least 4 pandemics."
  So considering that Peng Zhou, who currently works at the Wuhan Institute of Virology, *is the Leader of the Bat Virus Infection and Immunization Group at the Institute*,  the question certainly is a reasonable one and, in a normal world,  would demand an answer from the established media (assuming it wasn't  afraid of risking lucrative Chinese funding ) instead of leaving it to  "fringe" websites.
  The impetus to ask the question if the disease originated at the  Wuhan Institute of Virology is especially poignant in light of social  media reports such as this one which claims to "_have evidence here that the outbreak originated from Wuhan P4 Research Institute.  You need to find a truly patriotic journalist to publish it to the  public. You can personally trust me to provide a complete chain of  evidence. Thank you."_
 我这边有证据表明这次疫情来源于武汉p4研究所，需要找真正热血爱国的记者将其公布给民众，可以私信我提供  完整证据链，谢谢
 — 中华一番 (@BD6Fs6zVVAK4z6F) January 30, 2020So did we have a right to ask the question if there is an alternative  version for the emergence of the Coronavirus pandemic, especially with  hundreds if not thousands of lives at stake? *Absolutely*.
  Meanwhile, those who wonder if Dr. Zhou has any link to the possible  emergence of the Coronavirus following years of experimenting with bats,  we urge you to read our full article instead of relying on the hearsay of ideologically biased journalists.
  Second, and contrary to the claims presented by Buzzfeed, we did not release any "_personal information"_: Peng Zhou (周鹏) is a public figure, and all the contact information that we presented was pulled from his _publicly posted bio_ found on a website at the Wuhan Institute of Virology which anyone with access to the internet can pull from the following URL: http://sourcedb.whiov.cas.cn/zw/rck/...5_4783973.html, which is also the information we used.


More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/political/...pended-twitter

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Update (1015ET)*: Just minutes ago, The Lancet  just noted that this new modelling study estimates 75,800 individuals  in the Chinese city of Wuhan may have been infected with 2019 novel  coronavirus (2019-nCoV) as of January 25, 2020 - but authors caution  that the true size of the epidemic remains unclear:
 “Not everyone infected with 2019-nCoV would require or seek medical attention. *During  the urgent demands of an expanding epidemic of a new virus, especially  when system capacity is getting overwhelmed, some of those infected may  be undercounted* in official register.”
  *  *  *


The World Health Organization says that we are facing an  “unprecedented outbreak”, and they are basing that assessment on the  official numbers that we have been given so far.  *But what if those numbers are not accurate and this outbreak is actually much, much worse than we have been led to believe?*   According to the Chinese government, there are now 9,692 confirmed  coronavirus cases in China, and the official death toll has risen to  213. 
*But the Wall Street Journal has already documented the fact that the death toll is being artificially suppressed*.  As I discussed the other day,  many of those that have died are being categorized as dying from  “severe pneumonia” so that they won’t count as coronavirus deaths. * Meanwhile, it is becoming exceedingly clear that the number of confirmed cases is also much lower than it should be.*  Large numbers of victims are being classified as “suspected cases” even after it is quite obvious that they have the virus.


CNN spoke to a Chinese woman named Shi Muying who has been told by her doctor that she has the coronravirus, but *because a fourth test has not been administered yet she is still considered to be a “suspected case”…*
 By January 26, Shi began to have a fever — one of the symptoms of the  novel coronavirus. She went to the hospital’s fever clinic where she  found over 20 patients, all waiting to be tested by one doctor.
  She says she was given three tests — a nasal swipe to rule out the  flu, a CT scan to compare her lungs against those of infected patients,  and a blood test. After nine hours of tests and waiting for results she  says the doctor told her that she had coronavirus, *but because  he could not give her the fourth and most definitive test, she could  only be considered a suspected patient. Her 67-year-old father is in the  same situation.*So this woman and her father do not count as confirmed cases at this point.  Instead,* they are among the 12,100 suspected cases that are still supposedly waiting to be confirmed.*
  Of course Shi and her father were quite fortunate to actually be  tested in the first place.  Many others have visited hospital after  hospital only to be turned away each time.
*The truth is that the Chinese medical system is simply unable to handle an outbreak of this magnitude.*   The hospitals are being absolutely flooded by very sick people, and  there aren’t enough doctors or enough resources to deal with them all.


In China, one journalist tried to get tested, and he was told there are only “100 or several hundred test-kits per hospital per day”…
 I tried getting tested at a hospital to see what the process was  like. They asked me questions and told me to queue for testing. I went  with a patient to Tongji Hospital. Lots of patients had been to multiple  hospitals. I was genuinely scared.
  The corridors in the out-patients department were all full of beds,  lots of people were breathing with masks and oxygen tanks. In the  corridors. They had to be seriously ill.
  Dr said we need to select which patients to do the test on. There are  only I was told 100 or several hundred test-kits per hospital per day.  There aren’t enough, so doctors need to select those to check. So some  people have been to 5-6 hospitals trying to get tested.*So a lot of sick people in Wuhan may never get tested at all.  Instead, many of them will just sit at home “and wait to die”.*
  Ultimately, we really do not know how many coronavirus victims there  are in China right now.  As I discussed yesterday, researchers at the  University of Hong Kong are estimating that there could be 44,000 victims at this point, but they have no way of knowing for sure.
  But what we do know is that this pandemic is getting worse with each  passing day.  Even if you just look at the official numbers, they are  growing at an exponential rate.

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/health/tru...are-being-told

----------


## Swordsmyth

President Donald Trump is taking measures to safeguard the American  people as the Chinese coronavirus continues to spread throughout the  world.

 The White House has issued a travel ban on foreign nationals who have  been to China in the past 14 days, keeping these individuals off of  airplanes in an attempt to stop a pandemic from occurring in the U.S.
 Health and Human Services Secretary Alex Azar made the announcement  on Friday that the administration will be “temporarily suspending the  entry into the United States of foreign nationals who pose a risk of  transmitting the 2019 novel coronavirus.” It is set to go into effect on  Sunday at 5 p.m. EST.

Azar also confirmed that all U.S. citizens who have traveled to the  Hubei Province within the last two weeks will be subject to a mandatory  quarantine for up to 14 days when they return to the country. U.S.  citizens coming back to the states from mainland China will be screened  as they return and subject to up to 14 days of self-monitoring following  arrival.

More at: https://bigleaguepolitics.com/presid...ast-two-weeks/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Seventh case comes to the US. No surprise at all. It was only a matter of time before it came to New Asia.




> U.S. and California health officials confirmed the seventh U.S. case of the coronavirus that has sickened about 10,000 people across the globe and killed at least 213.
> 
> The Santa Clara Public Health Department said Friday that a man who lives outside San Francisco tested positive for the coronavirus. The patient contracted the virus in Wuhan, China, and has been isolated at home since, county officials said at a press conference.
> 
> “We’ve been preparing for this possibility for weeks,” Santa Clara County Health Officer Dr. Sara Cody said. “Although we do understand this confirmed case may raise concerns, this one case in fact does not change the risk to the general public.”
> ...
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/31/cali...in-the-us.html


Lives “outside San Francisco”. Lol. Santa Clara County is Silicon Valley (San Jose and surrounding cities).

From another story:




> Santa Clara County is considered part of Silicon Valley and includes several cities, such as San Jose, Santa Clara, Sunnyvale, Mountain View and Palo Alto.


Conspicuously missing from that list is Cupertino, which is predominantly Chinese. (Apple headquarters is located there.)

----------


## Swordsmyth

Tests being used on US patients suspected of carrying the coronavirus  ravaging China don't always work, and throw up false results, according  to the head of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).
Robert  Redfield, the CDC's director, pointed out problems with the test at a  briefing on the virus, which originated in Wuhan, China, where some 200  people have died from it.
Speaking Friday at the White House, he  said: "We've seen people who had a detectable virus, then they didn't  have a detectable virus, and then three days later they had a detectable  virus."
The problem further complicates the CDC's job of  isolating and controlling the virus, which has so far been confirmed in  seven separate people in the United States.


At the same briefing, Anthony Fauci, director of the National  Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, also expressed concern  about the tests, which he said are worse than those for other diseases.
"We don't know the accuracy of this test. People who came in were negative, then all of a sudden they were positive," he said.
"If a person has HIV and I try their blood, I can tell you 100% whether they have HIV. That's not even near the case with this."
As reported previously by Business Insider's Hilary Brueck, the coronavirus is difficult to diagnose.
Its  symptoms can look a lot like the flu or a common cold, and common tests  like checking somebody's temperature are not definitive.
Instead,  doctors need to tests samples of mucus and saliva in a lab. This can  then be analyzed to see if it contains genetic material that matches the  virus.
The CDC says it currently has no way to test for the virus  before somebody starts displaying symptoms, meaning that there is no  way to identify people during the virus' incubation period, which is up  to 14 days.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/tests-suspect...015720298.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Delta, American, and United just suspended all China flights*

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Dogs and cats thrown from apartments in China over virus spread fears*

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Seventh case comes to the US. No surprise at all. It was only a matter of time before it came to New Asia.
> 
> Lives “outside San Francisco”. Lol. Santa Clara County is Silicon Valley (San Jose and surrounding cities).
> 
> From another story:
> 
> Conspicuously missing from that list is Cupertino, which is predominantly Chinese. (Apple headquarters is located there.)


Oh great. Nothing to fear.




> The adult male, a resident of Santa Clara County, was traveling to China where he visited Wuhan and Shanghai before returning to the U.S. on Jan. 24 where he became ill, KNTV reported.
> 
> According to the Santa Clara County Public Health Department, the man then visited a local clinic and hospital but was “never sick enough to require hospitalization.”
> 
> Health officials say the man is in stable condition and is “self-isolating” at home where he has reportedly remained *since feeling any symptoms - aside from leaving to seek medical care*.
> 
> “We understand that this news may be concerning, but based on what we know today, the risk to residents of our community remains low,” Dr. Sara Cody, health officer with Santa Clara County, said.
> ...
> https://www.foxnews.com/health/coron...eventh-case-us


So we have had reports that the disease is transmitted before symptoms (asymptomatic), and it may incubate for up to 12 days. “Risk remains low” they say. This guy could have potentially been spreading it publicly for over a week, and he made two trips to a clinic and hospital after sick, where he could infect many. OK, move along, nothing to see here.

....

Edit: updated, disputed asymptomatic transmission.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6918437

----------


## Brian4Liberty

And the next winner of the coronavirus raffle is ..... Boston!

8th US case of deadly coronavirus from China confirmed




> BOSTON (February 1, 2020) – The first case of the 2019 novel coronavirus in Massachusetts has been confirmed in a man returning from Wuhan, China who is in his 20s and lives in Boston. The Massachusetts Department of Public Health (DPH) and the Boston Public Health Commission (BPHC) were notified by the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) of the positive test results late Friday evening. This is the eighth case of infection with 2019 novel coronavirus reported in the United States. The risk to the public from the 2019 novel coronavirus remains low in Massachusetts.
> 
> The man recently traveled to Wuhan, China, and sought medical care soon after his return to Massachusetts. He has been isolated since that time and will continue to remain isolated until cleared by public health officials. His few close contacts have been identified and are being monitored for any sign of symptoms.
> ...
> https://www.bostonherald.com/2020/02...achusetts-dph/


Wa she contagious on the Plane? At the airport? How long is “soon” after his return? Did he go to the gym, hot yoga and grocery store first?

----------


## sparebulb

> “never sick enough to require hospitalization.”


This is actually the best thing I've heard yet.

There has been a curious and frightening lack of information about those who have recovered or the severity of the illness when they had it.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> This is actually the best thing I've heard yet.
> 
> There has been a curious and frightening lack of information about those who have recovered or the severity of the illness when they had it.


I’d guess it’s like the standard flu. Many people get it and just suffer through it at home, get better and that’s it. The only people who get hospitalized are the ones with respiratory distress. 

It’s just going to be a matter of how long and how easily it is transmitted, and the fatality percentage. We won’t know those for a while.

----------


## Swordsmyth

The New England Journal of Medicine says that  2019 novel corona virus stays with you and you remain a carrier even  after you are recovered and no longer showing symptoms.https://t.co/JcahJ2Sqgr
 — Ron (@CodeMonkeyZ) February 1, 2020

----------


## Brian4Liberty

And the next winner of the coronavirus sweepstakes is......New York!





> New York City health officials announced on Saturday that a patient at Bellevue Hospital Center may have the novel coronavirus. If confirmed, it would be the first known instance of the virus in New York City.
> 
> Local authorities are unable to test for the virus so they are sending a sample to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention for confirmation. Based on the patient’s symptoms and travel history from China, they are taking it seriously. This is the first time that city officials have sent a sample to the C.D.C. for testing.
> 
> Another reason the health authorities suspect it is the novel coronavirus: They have tested it for influenza and other common illnesses, and those tests came back negative, health officials said.
> ...
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/01/n...york-city.html

----------


## Danke

> The New England Journal of Medicine says that  2019 novel corona virus stays with you and you remain a carrier even  after you are recovered and no longer showing symptoms.https://t.co/JcahJ2Sqgr
>  — Ron (@CodeMonkeyZ) February 1, 2020


now no one will ever want to play with me.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> now no one will ever want to play with me.


Danke's got cooties.



With any luck you didn't catch it.

----------


## Danke

> Danke's got cooties.
> 
> 
> 
> With any luck you didn't catch it.


going back tomorrow!

----------


## Swordsmyth

> going back tomorrow!


???

*Delta, American, and United just suspended all China flights*

----------


## Danke

> ???
> 
> *Delta, American, and United just suspended all China flights*


"On Friday, it said it would suspend all of its flights to mainland China from February 6 to March 28."

----------


## Swordsmyth

> "On Friday, it said it would suspend all of its flights to mainland China from February 6 to March 28."


Maybe you should cough when you report for work and get quarantined.

----------


## Danke

> Maybe you should cough when you report for work and get quarantined.


I always cough at work.  That doesn't work for me anymore.

----------


## Swordsmyth

One month into the worst viral pandemic in decades, China appears  woefully unprepared to respond appropriately and decisively to a disease  that has infected over 12,000 around the globe. This became obvious  after several Chinese officials recently had media interview mishaps, in  which their lack of knowledge about measures to contain the coronavirus  were on full display, The Epoch Times reported.
  On Jan. 29, the Beijing government sent a working team to Huanggang, a  city with over 6.3 million people located just 30 miles east of the  coronavirus epidemic in Wuhan in the Hubei province.

  The team held a meeting with Tang Zhihong, chief of the city’s health  commission, and Chen Mingxing, director of the city’s Center for  Disease Control and Prevention (CDC). State broadcaster China Central  Television (CCTV) accompanied the working team and recorded the meeting.  *When prompted with questions by the experts from Beijing, Tang couldn’t answer.*

  In the CCTV video,  the Beijing experts asked the current capacity of hospitals in the  city. Tang kept silent. When pressed again, Tang answered: “We have an  official who is in charge of this issue.”


The experts asked what was the current number of confirmed cases in Huanggang. *Tang first said it was “more than 200,” but Chen chimed in and said: "118*."
  It quickly went downhill from there: the team also asked, “How many  patients are being treated in the hospitals?” Both Tang and Chen didn’t  answer. This angered Chinese netizens, who commented on the news segment  on social media.
  The next day, the Huanggang government announced that Tang has been dismissed from her position.
  Then, in response to the rising wave of public outrage, on January 30 the Huanggang government announced new lockdown measures.
  According to the new rule, *all roads in the Huanggang municipal area would be closed at midnight Jan. 31, with physical barriers and checkpoints.* No  vehicles can use the roads except “those for outbreak prevention and  control, medical rescue, basic needs, and emergency rescue,” while taxis  will only be allowed for expectant mothers, patients of severe illness,  with only a certain number of taxis are allocated to each neighborhood.
  Unfortunately, these long-overdue measures are coming too late, especially in light of recent news that _up to 5 million potential carriers had already left Wuhan_ before the city was put under quarantine.
  This was confirmed by Hubei governor Wang, who said at a Jan. 29  press conference that the number of confirmed cases are quickly  increasing in Huanggang and three other nearby cities—Xiaogang, Jingmen,  and Xianning. He added that he was worried "Huanggang could become  another Wuhan."
  Echoing this dire warning, on Friday the mayor of Huanggang said that *there  will be a significant increase in confirmed novelcoronavirus infection  cases on Saturday and Sunday in the city, as some 600-700k people  returned from Wuhan to Huanggang before the Wuhan lockdown.*
  And at a Jan. 30 press conference, Zhang Wenhong, leader of the  outbreak response team in Shanghai, said: "Based on the current  situation, this coronavirus will spread more broadly. I’m responsible  for my words here and I can tell you the estimation of overseas experts  are correct," he said, without naming which experts he was referring to.
  Chinese authorities only began updating the outbreak death toll since  Jan. 22. But experts from the UK and Hong Kong have estimated that the  true figure of infections could reach 250,000 people in Wuhan alone by Feb. 4.

Meanwhile, doctors from Hubei hospitals told state-run media that they  lack the human resources to treat patients. Some of them have worked for  more than 24 hours straight. On Jan. 22, state-run Jiangsu Television  reported that an Wuhan doctor was infected with the coronavirus after  treating patients for 11 days. He was under self-quarantine and told his  family members that he had worked 26 hours straight, as there were too  many patients at the hospital.

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/ma...-cases-weekend

----------


## Brian4Liberty

First death outside of China reported in Philippines, India confirms second case




> A man who tested positive for the new coronavirus died on Saturday in the Philippines.
> 
> The 44-year-old man was the second confirmed case in the country and the companion of the person in the first confirmed case, a 38-year-old woman, officials said. Both people are from Wuhan, China — the city at the epicenter of a coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> Officials said the 44-year-old man was admitted to the San Lazaro Hospital in Manila on Jan. 25 after experiencing a fever, cough and sore throat. Officials said he developed a severe pneumonia due to viral and bacterial infections before stabilizing in his last few days. The man’s condition, however, deteriorated rapidly in his last 24 hours, officials said.
> 
> “This is the first reported case outside of China. However, we need to keep in mind that he came from Wuhan, China,” Dr. Rabi Abeyasinghe, a World Health Organization representative in the Philippines said in a statement on Twitter.
> ...
> The Indian government confirmed the country’s second case of coronavirus. This case involves a patient in Kerala, a southwestern coastal state where India’s first case was also reported.
> ...

----------


## Zippyjuan



----------


## dannno

Taking 3 flights today, Ive seen thousands of people in the airport but so far only 3 w masks

Edit: just saw 2 more right after posting

----------


## oyarde

> Taking 3 flights today, I’ve seen thousands of people in the airport but so far only 3 w masks
> 
> Edit: just saw 2 more right after posting


Danke has already spread it all over the world .Now you just have to hope your strong enough to survive .

----------


## Danke

*Cocktail of flu, HIV drugs appears to help fight coronavirus: Thai doctors**https://www.yahoo.com/news/cocktail-flu-hiv-drugs-appears-124753996.html**A woman wears a mask to prevent the spread of the new coronavirus as she waits for a train at Bangkok, Thailand
More
By Panu Wongcha-um
BANGKOK (Reuters) - Thai doctors have seen success in treating severe cases of the new coronavirus with combination of medications for flu and HIV, with initial results showing vast improvement 48 hours after applying the treatment, they said on Sunday.
The doctors from Rajavithi Hospital in Bangkok said a new approach in coronavirus treatment had improved the condition of several patients under their care, including one 70-year-old Chinese woman from Wuhan who tested positive for the coronavirus for 10 days.
The drug treatment includes a mixture of anti-HIV drugs lopinavir and ritonavir, in combination with flu drug oseltamivir in large doses.
"This is not the cure, but the patient's condition has vastly improved. From testing positive for 10 days under our care, after applying this combination of medicine the test result became negative within 48 hours," Dr. Kriangska Atipornwanich, a lung specialist at Rajavithi, told reporters.
"The outlook is good but we still have to do more study to determine that this can be a standard treatment."
Chinese health officials have already been administering the HIV and flu drugs to fight the coronavirus. The use of the three together in a cocktail seemed to improve the treatment, the Thai doctors said.
Another doctor said that a similar approach in two other patients resulted in one displaying some allergic reaction but the other showed improvement.
"We have been following international practices, but the doctor increased the dosage of one of the drugs," said Somsak Akkslim, director-general of the Medical Services Department, referring to the flu medicine Oseltamivir.
Thailand has recorded 19 cases of coronavirus. Of the Thai patients, eight have recovered and gone home while 11 are still under treatment in hospitals.
Somsak said the health ministry will meet on Monday to discuss the successful treatment in the case of the 70-year-old but said it is still too soon to say that this approach can be applied to all cases.
"Initially we will apply this approach only to severe cases," he said.


*

----------


## sparebulb

Great news, Danke.

You can kill two bugs with one stone after your stopover in Phuket.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Swordsmyth

> 


Globalism.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Britons Airlifted from Wuhan Ride to Quarantine on Four “Horseman” Buses*

----------


## Swordsmyth

*China Joe Accuses President Trump of “Fearmongering” Coronavirus Due to Suspension of Entry…*

----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## Swordsmyth

A new theory about the virus is that China wanted to release a weakened version to naturally immunize their people against a stolen bioweapon but they accidentally released what turned out to be a very deadly version.

----------


## Swordsmyth

The most reputable outlet in China did a piece, translated here,  on how China did not have the ability to treat Corona virus patients,  and was sending them home to die, and then recording their deaths as  unrelated pneumonias, meaning the stats on Corona virus are much worse  than reported. The piece was censored,  but not before the internet archived it. The test strips are limited to  ten per day at one hospital, so confirmed numbers probably mean nothing  as it is just a measure of how many test strips they have available. Of  120 fever patients, 80 have lung involvement, but only 5 get admitted  to the hospital. The rest are sent home and will never be recorded. If  they die, they are immediately cremated, and it is called general  pneumonia, and not recorded as Corona. And only patients admitted to the  hospital can be listed as suspected, which means when BNO reports  20,000 suspected cases, the number correlates to 320,000 lung-involved  patients who showed up at the hospital, and 480,000 fevers who felt bad  enough to go to the hospital, all of which were sent home, save for the  original 20,000 who get listed as suspected. This is why we were seeing  the unusual images of people laying out in the street – it is really bad  over there. Bear in mind, it appears even those who beat it continue to  shed, possibly indefinitely, meaning everyone may eventually get it.  And it is not clear if having it degrades you physically after beating  it, or if it may hang around to re-emerge later with stress or immune  system degradation from other issues, maybe killing you later. Our only  hope is it is Asian specific, though that may not do much for Asians  across the globe, who will need a vaccine. This is why nations  historically had borders, and why we need to establish them again. This  was always going to happen.

More at: https://www.anonymousconservative.co...fs-02-03-2020/

----------


## Swordsmyth

American who caught Corona during a 2 hour stop-over in Wuhan on his way to Vietnam was Vietnamese-American, so he was Asian.  They should let people know the races of the deaths, and even the  confirmed cases in nations. Although they may think if it is Asian  specific and everyone knows, non-Asian races will be less assiduous in  avoiding it, and they may facilitate Asian exposures, so we may not find  out for a while to protect Asian populations.

More at: https://www.anonymousconservative.co...fs-02-03-2020/

----------


## Swordsmyth

> *Coronavirus Exposed, Part 1: Communist Coverup, or Pandemic Bioweapon of Mass Destruction?*


410
*This account is under investigation or was found in violation of the Medium Rules.*

----------


## Swordsmyth

*NIH doctor says 25% of coronavirus cases in China are ‘very serious,’ requiring ‘intensive care’*

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Getting to be too many to keep track of now...




> There are now 11 cases of the new coronavirus confirmed in the United Sates. Six are in California, two are in Illinois and there is one each in Arizona, Massachusetts and Washington state, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. (See the map above for locations with confirmed cases).
> ...
> In the United States, nine of the 11 people with the virus had recently traveled to Wuhan. There are two cases of transmission between spouses.
> 
> San Benito County: A 57-year-old man who had traveled to Wuhan was tested positive for the virus and subsequently transmitted it to his wife, according to officials on Sunday.
> 
> Santa Clara County: The first Bay Area case was identified on Jan. 31; a man returned from Wuhan and Shanghai on Jan. 24 and only left his home for medical care. A second unrelated case was confirmed in the county on Feb. 1 — a woman who had visited Wuhan stayed at home except to go to a medical clinic on two separate occasions.
> 
> Los Angeles County: A resident of Wuhan tested positive for the virus in a screening while transiting through LAX on his return trip to China on Jan. 22.
> ...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Getting to be too many to keep track of now...


But there is good news:




> In the United States, nine of the 11 people with the virus had recently  traveled to Wuhan. There are two cases of transmission between spouses.


If that doesn't change then the US should get off lightly.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Coronavirus: death toll passes Sars virus as dozens more die in Wuhan




> The foreign ministry issued an urgent appeal for protective medical equipment as the total number of casualties reached 361, surpassing deaths in mainland China caused by the 2002-03 Sars virus. The number of infections also jumped, passing 17,200.
> ...
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...outbreak-hubei

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Nothing like fleeing in a plane while you are infected...wonder if he had a mask on for the entire flight?




> The LA patient alerted authorities that he wasn't feeling well upon arriving at Los Angeles International Airport. The patient was taken by ambulance to a hospital, health officials said at a Sunday news conference. 
> 
> "Everything worked as it should," said Dr. Sharon Balter with the LA County Department of Public Health. "The patient presented for care, the patient was immediately transported to a hospital, the patient has remained in the hospital."
> 
> Officials did not provide details about the patient, except to say that the individual was a traveler from Wuhan, China.
> ...
> https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/l...irmed/2298402/

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Pakistan bucks trend and resumes flights to virus-hit China*

----------


## Swordsmyth

The novel coronavirus identified at the end of December has infected more than 20,000 people around the world. 
The  outbreak originated in the central Chinese city of Wuhan. China's  Health Commission reported Sunday that among those infected there, 475  people have made full recoveries and 361 have died. The rest are still  being treated.
Zhan Qingyuan, director of pneumonia prevention and  treatment at the China-Japan Friendship Hospital, said even people who  have recovered may not be immune to the virus.
"For those patients who have been cured, there is a likelihood of a relapse," he said in a briefing on Friday. "The antibody will be generated; however, in certain individuals, the antibody cannot last that long."


"With many infectious diseases, a person can develop immunity against  a specific strain after exposure or infection," Amira Roess, a  professor of Global Health and Epidemiology at George Mason University,  told Business Insider. "Often, that person will not get sick again upon  subsequent exposure to it. Regarding this specific strain of  coronavirus, scientists are working to answer this question." 
Doctors  and virologists don't yet know enough about the Wuhan coronavirus to  say whether humans develop full immunity after they've contracted the  illness. According to Zhan, doctors aren't sure that the antibodies  patients develop are strong or long-lasting enough to keep them from  contracting the disease again.

More at: https://www.businessinsider.com/wuha...fection-2020-2

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> *Pakistan bucks trend and resumes flights to virus-hit China*


Devout Muslims will not catch the coronavirus, so they are safe.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Someone in China after the virus got loose:

----------


## Swordsmyth

*  *  *  *Update (0108ET):* A woman was reportedly shot dead by police after attempting to breach a quarantine blockade in Wuzu Town approximately *50 miles from Wuhan*.

  At Wuzu Town, Huangmei County in #Hubei , a woman was said to have shot dead after she attempted to break the blockade set up to contain #coronavirus . 湖北省黄梅县五祖镇 , 据说这名妇女因强闯 #武汉肺炎 封锁线被警察打死。#CoronavirusOutbreak
何不 #全民自救 #全民互救 ？ pic.twitter.com/HqEvzSknz2
 — 曾錚 Jennifer Zeng (@jenniferatntd) February 4, 2020Elsewhere:
 A medic wants to take woman's temperature. She refuses. They beat each other. #Coronavirus panic. #WuhanCoronavirus #CoronavirusOutbreak
男子给女子量体温，女子不干，两人大打出手。#武汉肺炎 恐慌中，我们还要看多少众生态？
为何不 #全民自救 #全民互救 #不怕中共 #戰勝恐懼 #傳播真相 ？ pic.twitter.com/W3ZRlTlxhm
 — 曾錚 Jennifer Zeng (@jenniferatntd) February 4, 2020 In Nanchang, Jiangxi Province, someone failed to disclose he came from #Wuhan, and had been to everywhere. After he was confirmed to have #coronavirus, angry people beaten his family.
南昌某小区，有人从武汉回来未上报，四处走动，确诊患 #武汉肺炎 后，家人遭追打 。 pic.twitter.com/HXQULU5pTB
 — 曾錚 Jennifer Zeng (@jenniferatntd) February 4, 2020 【武汉一周建成“方舱医院”】
【床位相隔2尺、无阻隔】
2月3日晚，武汉市建了三所“方舱医院”，分别是洪山体育馆（800床位）、武汉客厅（2000床位）、国  际会展中心（1000床位），专门收治轻症肺炎患者。
有网民质疑，病人之间几乎零隔离，上千人共用有限洗手间和浴室设备，犹如一个集中营。

网上视频 pic.twitter.com/YbLE2XCFxz
 — 自由亚洲电台 (@RFA_Chinese) February 4, 2020*  *  *
*Update (2120ET):* According to *Hong Kong State TV, officials just confirmed the first death from coronavirus: a*  39-year-old patient has become the first to die in Hong Kong from an  illness related to the deadly coronavirus. The man, who was being  treated in Princess Margaret Hospital in Kwai Chung, died on Tuesday  morning due to sudden heart failure, according to three medical sources.
  According to the government, the deceased man had lived in Whampoa  Garden with his mother. She was confirmed on February 2 as Hong Kong’s  15th case, but did not have a recent history of travel.
  This is the second death outside of mainland China from the deadly virus.
  To make matters worse,* thousands of Hong Kong medical workers  went on strike for a second day on Tuesday to demand that leader Carrie  Lam immediately close the city’s border* with the mainland to prevent the spread of a deadly coronavirus.
  *  *  *
*Update (1850ET):* In what is by far the largest dump of coronavirus cases so for, Beijing just announced more than 3,000 new confirmed cases.
  Beijing is now reporting 3235 newly confirmed cases (2345 in Hubei  Province) and 492 severe cases (442 in Hubei Province). And that's not  all. China is reporting 171,329 cases under observation, up 18,629  overnight, along with 23,214 suspected cases.
  There are now 20,438 confirmed cases in China, and another 154  outside China, bringing the total global count to 20,592. Meanwhile, 632  have been cured and discharged.
  As a reminder, we don't know quite yet what the real mortality rate  of nCoV-2019 is. It's still early days and nobody is sure of the numbers  out of China. But Dr. Anthony Fauci of the National Institutes of  Health told CNBC on Monday that a quarter of China’s coronavirus cases  require intensive treatment.
 "About 25% of them have very serious disease, requiring relatively  intensive or really intensive care," said Fauci, the director of the  NIH’s National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases. Fauci has  participated in some of the CDC's press conferences.Read the full statement from China's NIH below:
 At 04:00 on February 3, 31 provinces (autonomous regions,  municipalities) and the Xinjiang Production and Construction Corps  reported 3235 newly confirmed cases (2345 in Hubei Province) and 492  severe cases (442 in Hubei Province). There were 64 death cases (64  cases in Hubei Province), 157 newly cured cases (101 cases in Hubei  Province), and 5,072 suspected cases (3182 cases in Hubei Province).
  As of 24:00 on February 3, the National Health and Health Commission  has received a cumulative report of 20,438 confirmed cases (2 nuclear  reductions in Heilongjiang Province) in 31 provinces (autonomous  regions, municipalities) and the Xinjiang Production and Construction  Corps. There are currently 2788 severe cases with cumulative deaths.
  There were 425 cases, 632 cases were cured and discharged, and there  were 23214 suspected cases. At present, 221,015 close contacts have been  tracked.
  12,755 people were released from medical observation on the same day,  and 171,329 people are currently receiving medical observation. A total  of 33 confirmed cases were reported in Hong Kong, Macao and Taiwan: 15  in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, 8 in the Macao Special  Administrative Region, and 10 in Taiwan.So much for 'contained'...

  * * *
*Update (1840ET):* A Korean newspaper just reported  that President Xi may delay a planned visit to South Korea to focus on  dealing with the coronavirus outbreak. Xi reportedly said during a  Politburo meeting Monday that he would punish local officials for  failing to successfully suppress the virus, a process of scapegoating  that has already begun, as we noted earlier.
  * * *
*Update (1720ET):* It's early Tuesday morning and  China, which means we're getting another batch of statistics about the  coronavirus outbreak - statistics that likely underplay the severity of  the outbreak.
  According to Chinese health authorities, 2,345 were confirmed on Monday, while another 64 died (including 48 in Wuhan alone).
  Hubei Province is now reporting 13,522 cases of coronavirus  infection (including 6384 in Wuhan), while 58,544 are under observation  across China. 46 new deaths were reported overnight, bringing the death  toll in China to at least 425.
  For those who are keeping score at home, that's a 18% rise in deaths overnight.
  Another terrifying video shows a man collapsing in a virus-induced fit.
 Terrifying. Surveillance video catching the moment of man collapsing maybe dying in less than a minute during #CoronavirusOutbreak . No wonder so many fell on streets. 不到一分鐘就過去了。怪不得那麼多倒地斃的。#武漢肺炎 pic.twitter.com/5jjE1GnfT2
 — 曾錚 Jennifer Zeng (@jenniferatntd) February 3, 2020Meanwhile, President Xi is cracking the whip. According to the SCMP,  at a meeting of the Politburo Standing Committee, President Xi Jinping  said local cadres would be punished severely if they failed to heed  Beijing’s orders to stop the virus from spreading.
  "[We] must treat the fight of the outbreak as the most important task  at hand," Xi was quoted by state broadcaster CCTV as saying.
  Punishments of local officials has already started; more than 400 have already been 'penalized', according to Nikkei.  Meanwhile, the party has acknowledged that it shouldn't have arrested a  group of doctors in December for allegedly spreading 'disinformation'  (they were trying to warn the world of the outbreak - yet the WHO has  praised China for being 'transparent').

  Looks like everything is under control.
  * * *

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/geopolitic...ng-kong-closes

----------


## Swordsmyth

A little bit of good news about coronavirus: The number of new cases outside mainland China is currently declining:
 Jan. 31: 28 new cases
Feb. 1: 14 new cases
Feb. 2: 11 new cases
Feb. 3: 6 new cases
 — BNO Newsroom (@BNODesk) February 3, 2020

----------


## ghengis86

> A little bit of good news about coronavirus: The number of new cases outside mainland China is currently declining:
>  Jan. 31: 28 new cases
> Feb. 1: 14 new cases
> Feb. 2: 11 new cases
> Feb. 3: 6 new cases
>  — BNO Newsroom (@BNODesk) February 3, 2020


This is going to be studied for decades to come. Transmission, susceptibility, quarantine, etc. is it really Asian males that are most at risk?  Why hasnt the spread outside China gone parabolic like inside? 

This is some scary $#@! and I believe the commies know it, thus the overwhelming response. You dont quarantine 60 million people, build hospitals and lock people in their homes for a nothingburger. Unfortunately, absent medical facilities to treat the ill, a full blown quarantine is the only way to combat the spread. Those poor peasants are living a real-life Contagion/Outbreak scenario. 

Time will tell, due to the long incubation period, but it seems the risk to the rest of the world ex-ASEAN countries is small. The reported successful use of HIV/AIDS treatments along with traditional flu treatments is interesting considering the theory of a bio-engineered weapon getting loose (intentionally or otherwise).  

USA may be far from its past glory and marching towards full blown socialism, but Im glad Im here with what freedoms I have left than just about anywhere else.

----------


## sparebulb

> *USA may be far from its past glory* and marching towards full blown socialism, but I’m glad I’m here with what freedoms I have left than just about anywhere else.


Reported, to The Texican.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Good news if there is no asymptomatic transmission.




> Asymptomatic transmission of the novel coronavirus in Germany was called into doubt on Monday when an article appeared to question the research behind it.
> 
> Science magazine detailed errors in the New England Journal of Medicine (NEJM) research letter published last Thursday. The letter reported that asymptomatic transmission of novel coronavirus occurred in Bavaria, Germany, when several co-workers of an asymptomatic woman traveling from China contracted the virus.
> 
> The letter, and several media reports, said that the woman wasn't sick when she was in Germany and only began to feel ill on the plane ride home. Turns out that wasn't quite true.
> 
> Researchers who wrote the NEJM letter did not speak to the woman herself, according to Science. But after she spoke to officials from the Robert Koch Institute, Germany's public health agency, and Bavarian officials, *she said that she "felt tired, suffered from muscle pain," and took fever-lowering medication while in Germany.*
> 
> While Germany's health agency spokespeople would only confirm that the woman had symptoms, the Robert Koch Institute has submitted a letter to NEJM, presumably to correct the record.
> ...

----------


## ghengis86

> Good news if there is no asymptomatic transmission.


Lets hope. The non-China infections seem to follow this. Should know in a week or so.

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/Koondey1/status/1224827004169490432

----------


## Danke

When xi jinping coughs during meetings

----------


## sparebulb

> When xi jinping coughs during meetings


Note that Vladimir Vladimirovich is the only one looking ahead in that row of dolts.

Fittingly, the rest of them lean left.

He's probably annoyed with having to sit with that bunch of commies.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Carrie Lam Caves, Closes All Hong Kong Crossings Into Mainland China*

----------


## Swordsmyth

*A pregnant mother infected with the coronavirus gave birth, and her baby tested positive 30 hours later*

----------


## Swordsmyth

7 cases of the #Coronavirus confirmed in the DPRK (ht @inteldotwav)
 — Doge (@IntelDoge) February 5, 2020

----------


## Guttate

In this times, we must as well ready especially our vehicle. In order to use it properly, we will never know when the problem will arise. So it is wise to choose the best professional automotive diagnostic scanner.  https://bestobd2scanners.com/best-pr...ostic-scanner/ These scanners will help you diagnose a lot of functions, and they are very accurate and reliable in operation. Check this to know more.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> This is really alarming, 563 deaths already and 28,000 Infected.


And China is probably lying and hiding far more.

But if you aren't asian you have much less to worry about.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*They say what doesn’t kill you makes you stronger, however,  that might not be the case when it comes to catching the coronavirus.*  Scientists are now warning the public that you can actually “relapse” and get the virus more than one time.

  While most of the patients who have contracted the coronavirus 2019-nCoV eventually make a full recovery, *they don’t walk away from the encounter immunized against the disease,* as one might expect after a viral infection. Rather, _Business Insider_ reports, you  can theoretically catch the coronavirus multiple times, creating an  unusual challenge for health officials trying to contain the outbreak.

 _“For those patients who have been cured, there is a likelihood of a relapse,”_ Zhan Qingyuan, the director of pneumonia prevention and treatment at the China-Japan Friendship Hospital, said during a Friday press conference.


More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/health/sci...irus-more-once

----------


## Swordsmyth

*On the heels of the bombshell revelation that China has been engineering an “offensive biological warfare weapon” that  accidentally escaped their BSL-4 facilities and launched a global  pandemic, we are now getting confirmation from our investigators in  Taiwan that China has deployed a biological warfare attack against  Taiwan by seeding an evacuation flight of Taiwan citizens with an  infected “Trojan horse” human weapon who contaminated the entire  evacuation flight.*
This is a damning escalation of  tensions between communist China and Taiwan as the coronavirus pandemic  explodes, nearly doubling the number of confirmed infections every 3.5  days (i.e. exponential, self-sustained pandemic outbreak).
As part of an evacuation operation carried out by the  government of Taiwan, the communist Chinese government refused to allow  Taiwan to charter its own plane to rescue its citizens from the Wuhan  region. China demanded that its own airplane be used, refusing to follow  the Taiwan government’s request that “old women, women with children  and children” should be the priority of evacuees allowed to take the  flight. 
Instead, China placed three passengers on the flight who were not on Taiwan’s list of citizens, and *one of those individuals, completely unknown to Taiwan, turned out to be infected with coronavirus*. 
*China now trying to spread the coronavirus across Taiwan*The  covert operation appears to be a biological warfare attack on Taiwan by  the communist Chinese regime, which deliberately intended to infect the  entire flight with coronavirus so that infected passengers would  further spread the pandemic in Taiwan. Such actions, of course, violate  international laws, the Geneva Convention and various international  treaties that outlaw the deployment of biological weapons. 

More at: https://www.infowars.com/china-launc...virus-carrier/

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...rantine-camps/
 Wuhan Ordered to Put Coronavirus-Infected Residents in Mass Quarantine Camps
 ***********
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...OVERNIGHT.html
 Wuhan to open ELEVEN MORE makeshift coronavirus hospitals after  workers turn sports halls and exhibition centres into temporary medical  centres OVERNIGHT

----------


## Swordsmyth

Wuhan is ordering all 11 million residents to report their body temperature every day to combat the coronavirus

https://www.yahoo.com/news/wuhan-ord...150300638.html

----------


## nikcers



----------


## devil21

Fwiw, neither of the Chinese manufacturers I do business with are producing anything right now, even though the Chinese new year is over.  One, who is a large manufacturer of mechanical machinery, hasn't replied to any of my inquiries (very unusual) and the other is replying but says she is working from home instead of in the office and the streets are empty.  Production has not restarted.  She originally said production was to be restarted Feb 8 but has walked that back since.  Her factory is about 7hrs drive away from Wuhan in Changzhou.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Corona Virus Spreads into Iran, as Khomeinist Regime Safeguards Trade with Their Chinese Masters* *As the Corona virus spreads from China around the world,  Iranians are incensed that the Khomeinist regime is not doing enough to  protect them from the disease. The regime’s Ministry of Health claims  that no cases of the virus have been detected in Iran, but that two  tourists, one Chinese and one German, are being quarantined in Yazd  after displaying possible symptoms.*
 

 *However, video clips were diffused on social media claiming  to show cases of the virus in Kordestan and Hormozgan provinces. Two men  were arrested on charges of “spreading fake news” for posting these  videos, but in the context of a notoriously lying regime, the veracity  or falsehood of these claims is still unclear.*


*Despite multiple airlines around the world temporarily  suspending flights to and from areas affected by the virus in China, the  Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps (IRGC)-tied Mahan Airways is still  continuing Chinese trips, including to and from Wuhan, where the  outbreak first erupted. Regime officials, including foreign minister  Mohammad Javad Zarif, have publicy stated messages of support for China,  leading many Iranians to feel that the regime cares more about  preserving their trade and arms deals with China, instead of being  concerned about the lives of the Iranian people. Iranians have also  reported that it is nearly impossible find protective face masks in the  country, because the expatriate Chinese in Iran have requisitioned  Iran’s whole supply of masks for themselves.*

More at: https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/202...inese-masters/

----------


## Zippyjuan

> And China is probably lying and hiding far more.
> 
> *But if you aren't asian you have much less to worry about*.


The virus doesn't just infect Asians.  It just started in an Asian country.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> The virus doesn't just infect Asians.  It just started in an Asian country.


Asian males have 5 times as many cells that are vulnerable to this virus and whites have an enzyme that mitigates it:

 https://twitter.com/Perpetualmaniac/...49841797926912 According to Chinese scientists, the Corona Virus attaches onto lung receptors that are five times more likely in Asian males:
https://biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/....919985v1.full
 Also... white people are essentially immune because we have the acetylcholinase inhibitor against the virus.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Asian males have 5 times as many cells that are vulnerable to this virus and whites have an enzyme that mitigates it:
> 
>  https://twitter.com/Perpetualmaniac/...49841797926912 According to Chinese scientists, the Corona Virus attaches onto lung receptors that are five times more likely in Asian males:
> https://biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/....919985v1.full
>  Also... white people are essentially immune because* we have the acetylcholinase inhibitor against the virus*.


Well if somebody on Twitter say so, it must be true.




> *Acetylcholinesterase inhibitors:*[5]
> 
> Occur naturally as *venoms and poisons* (e.g onchidal)


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acetyl...rase_inhibitor

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Well if somebody on Twitter say so, it must be true.
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acetyl...rase_inhibitor


They cited the scientific study.

Here is the part about the 5X susceptible cells for you:


 https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1....919985v1.full 
   	... To further understand the special population of ACE2-expressing   AT2, we performed gene ontology enrichment analysis to study which   biological processes are involved with this cell population by comparing   them with the AT2 cells not expressing ACE2. Surprisingly, we found   that multiple viral process-related GO are significantly over-presented,   including “positive regulation of viral process” (P value=0.001),   “viral life cycle” (P value=0.005), “virion assembly” (P value=0.03) and   “positive regulation of viral genome replication” (P value=0.04).  These  highly expressed viral process-related genes in ACE2-expressing  AT2  include: SLC1A5, CXADR, CAV2, NUP98, CTBP2, GSN,HSPA1B,STOM, RAB1B,   HACD3, ITGB6, IST1,NUCKS1,TRIM27, APOE,   SMARCB1,UBP1,CHMP1A,NUP160,HSPA8,DAG1,STAU1,ICAM1,  CHMP5,D EK, VPS37B,   EGFR, CCNK, PPIA, IFITM3, PPIB, TMPRSS2, UBC, LAMP1 and CHMP3.   Therefore, it seems that the 2019-nCov has cleverly evolved to hijack   this population of AT2 cells for its reproduction and transmission. 
   	We further compared the characteristics of the donors and their ACE2   expressing patterns. No association was detected between the   ACE2-expressing cell number and the age or smoking status of donors. Of   note, the 2 male donors have a higher ACE2-expressing cell ratio than   all other 6 female donors (1.66% vs. 0.41% of all cells, P value=0.07,   Mann Whitney Test). In addition, the distribution of ACE2 is also more   widespread in male donors than females: at least 5 different types of   cells in male lung express this receptor, while only 2~4 types of cells   in female lung express the receptor. *This result is highly   consistent with the epidemic investigation showing that most of the   confirmed 2019-nCov infected patients were men (30 vs. 11, by Jan 2,   2020).* 
*We also noticed that the only Asian donor (male) has a much   higher ACE2-expressing cell ratio than white and African American donors   (2.50% vs. 0.47% of all cells). This   might explain the observation that the new Coronavirus pandemic and   previous SARS-Cov pandemic are concentrated in the Asian area.*

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Well if somebody on Twitter say so, it must be true.
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acetyl...rase_inhibitor


And just because something is found in venoms and poisons doesn't mean the body might not use small amounts of it naturally.

----------


## Swordsmyth

China's central government has ordered Wuhan to round up all suspected coronavirus patients as well as their close contacts in mass quarantine camps. 
The  country's Vice Premier Sun Chunlan called on a 'people's war' against  the fast-spreading epidemic, which has killed at least 638 people and  infected more than 31,520 globally.
She  demanded Communist officials of all levels take active lead in this  'wartime condition', or face being 'nailed onto the pillar of historical  shame forever'.
The city has around 14  million residents, but it remains unknown how many people would be  quarantined or where they would be kept.
Wuhan officials are now carrying out door-to-door health checks to identify potential carriers who would need to be isolated. 


Ms Sun demanded four types of people in  Wuhan be put into mandatory isolation in quarantine stations: confirmed  cases, suspected cases, people who have close contact with the former  two, and those who have fever.
Ms Sun called on a 'people's war' against the coronavirus epidemic in a meeting on Tuesday.
Yesterday,  she instructed all levels of officials to treat the fight of the  outbreak as the 'most important and urgent mission' in another briefing.
'There  must be a 24-hour shift pattern. During the wartime condition, there  must be no deserters, otherwise they will be forever nailed onto the  pillar of historical shame', Ms Sun said, according to state broadcaster  CCTV.
The  Communist leader instructed the Wuhan government to send workers to  every household to take the temperature of all family members in order  to block the source of the outbreak. 

More at: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ine-camps.html

----------


## Zippyjuan

> They cited the scientific study.
> 
> Here is the part about the 5X susceptible cells for you:
> 
> 
>  https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1....919985v1.full 
>    	... To further understand the special population of ACE2-expressing   AT2, we performed gene ontology enrichment analysis to study which   biological processes are involved with this cell population by comparing   them with the AT2 cells not expressing ACE2. Surprisingly, we found   that multiple viral process-related GO are significantly over-presented,   including “positive regulation of viral process” (P value=0.001),   “viral life cycle” (P value=0.005), “virion assembly” (P value=0.03) and   “positive regulation of viral genome replication” (P value=0.04).  These  highly expressed viral process-related genes in ACE2-expressing  AT2  include: SLC1A5, CXADR, CAV2, NUP98, CTBP2, GSN,HSPA1B,STOM, RAB1B,   HACD3, ITGB6, IST1,NUCKS1,TRIM27, APOE,   SMARCB1,UBP1,CHMP1A,NUP160,HSPA8,DAG1,STAU1,ICAM1,  CHMP5,D EK, VPS37B,   EGFR, CCNK, PPIA, IFITM3, PPIB, TMPRSS2, UBC, LAMP1 and CHMP3.   Therefore, it seems that the 2019-nCov has cleverly evolved to hijack   this population of AT2 cells for its reproduction and transmission. 
>    	We further compared the characteristics of the donors and their ACE2   expressing patterns. No association was detected between the   ACE2-expressing cell number and the age or smoking status of donors. Of   note, the 2 male donors have a higher ACE2-expressing cell ratio than   all other 6 female donors (1.66% vs. 0.41% of all cells, P value=0.07,   Mann Whitney Test). In addition, the distribution of ACE2 is also more   widespread in male donors than females: at least 5 different types of   cells in male lung express this receptor, while only 2~4 types of cells   in female lung express the receptor. *This result is highly   consistent with the epidemic investigation showing that most of the   confirmed 2019-nCov infected patients were men (30 vs. 11, by Jan 2,   2020).* 
> *We also noticed that the only Asian donor (male) has a much   higher ACE2-expressing cell ratio than white and African American donors   (2.50% vs. 0.47% of all cells). This   might explain the observation that the new Coronavirus pandemic and   previous SARS-Cov pandemic are concentrated in the Asian area.*


Thank you for the link.  They also note their sample size is too small (just one Asian male plus seven other samples) to draw any useful conclusions.  




> A comparison between *eight individual samples* demonstrated that the* Asian male one* has an extremely large number of ACE2-expressing cells in the lung.





> The shortcoming of the study is the small donor sample number, and that the current technique can only analyze the RNA level but not the protein level of single cells. Furthermore, it remains unknown whether there is any other co-receptor responsible for the 2019-nCov infection, which might also help to explain the observed difference of transmission ability between SARS-Cov and 2019-nCov.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Thank you for the link.  They also note their sample size is too small (just one Asian male) to draw any useful conclusions.


The difference in the spread rate in asia vs. elsewhere and the fact that many of the Americans and others in western countries who did catch were of asian ancestry would seem to back up the theory.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> The difference in the spread rate in asia vs. elsewhere and the fact that many of the Americans and others in western countries who did catch were of asian ancestry would seem to back up the theory.


People outside Asia have been isolated from other people so it is not surprising that fewer are getting infected. US is quarantining people for at least two weeks. And the infected Americans are not all of Asian descent.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> People outside Asia have been isolated from other people so it is not surprising that fewer are getting infected.


That doesn't explain the whole difference.

----------


## Swordsmyth

#Coronavirus  showing resistance to earlier antivirals. Researchers from Wuhan  General Hospital, Pasteur Institute at Shanghai and Institute of  Virology At Hubei are all concerned that the coronavirus seems to be  evolving and becoming virulent and stronger. (Thailand Medical News) pic.twitter.com/hFL5jMrVBT
 — Max Howroute▫️ (@howroute) February 6, 2020

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/DrEricDing/statu...43053706874880

----------


## Danke

Exiled Chinese Billionaire Claims 1.5 Million Infected With Coronavirus, 50,000 Dead


by Tyler Durden
Sun, 02/09/2020 - 13:10

Summary:

Virus death toll surpasses SARS (total: 813)Exiled Chinese billionaire says true death toll closer to 50k, 1.5 million infectedNew cases confirmed in UK, Spain, SingaporePassengers aboard 'Diamond Princess' warn authorities aren't doing enough to protect them - and othersOfficials in Shenzen say they won't block Foxxconn factory reopeningCruise ship quarantined in Hong Kong allowed to leave after 4 days
* * *
Update (1300ET): A lot of epidemiologists and 'citizen journalists' have been throwing out numbers that they believe to be the true accurate counts of the number of people infected with the Wuhan coronavirus in China, as well as the true death toll.




But exiled Chinese billionaire Guo Wengui said Sunday, citing leaked information out of Wuhan, that the death toll could be as high as 50,000, as Chinese officials burn bodies to cover up the true extent of the crisis.


​
1.5 million chinese infected with #coronavirus.​
​
50,000 cremated.​

​
2,027​
6:15 AM - Feb 9, 2020​
Twitter Ads info and privacy​
2,166 people are talking about this



This isn't the first time we've heard about the regime burning bodies, rather, it's one of those 'conspiracy theories' that grows more credible every day.

One reporter from the Epoch Times shared this map earlier showing the sulfur dioxide content in the air spiking over Wuhan.


​
曾錚 Jennifer Zeng@jenniferatntd​
​
數據網站http://windy.com 的數字顯示，#武漢 地區的二氧化硫含量遠高於其他地區，而這通常是由在機物的焚燒所引起的#武汉肺炎 疫情中，到底死了多少人了？ https://twitter.com/inteldotwav/status/1226267582740811777 ​

​
Windy as forecasted​
Wind map and weather forecast​
windy.com​
ＩＮＴＥＬＷＡＶＥ 
 @Inteldotwav​
Data from http://windy.com shows a massive release of sulfur dioxide gas from the outskirts of Wuhan, commonly associated with the burning of organic matters. Levels are elevated, even compared with the rest of China.​

​
200​
10:36 PM - Feb 8, 2020​
Twitter Ads info and privacy​
156 people are talking about this


Wengui also said he has information showing 1.5 million confirmed coronavirus cases in China. To be sure, this would contradict the theory that the ~3,000 or so new cases confirmed every day in China reflects restrictions on the supply of tests.

50,000 deaths would be an incredible thing to cover up...but then again, this outbreak is the without a doubt the greatest crisis of cinfidence faced by the regime since the June 4th incident back in 1989.
* * *
Last night, we reported that Chengdu had been placed under strict lockdown, adding another 14.4 million Chinese to the 400 million+ already living under virtual house arrest across the country as Beijing struggles to contain the coronavirus outbreak that has already claimed more lives than SARS did during its nearly year-long run.




And as fears about the economic fallout from the outbreak grow, the government in Shenzen, a city that has been on lockdown for a couple of days, reportedly denied rumors that it would prevent Foxconn from re-opening local factories. In a transparent to boost confidence in China's frozen manufacturing sector, local officials said the factor would reopen asap after inspections had finished.

​
*Walter Bloomberg@DeItaOne​
​
The local government of the city of Shenzhen in southeastern China said on Sunday it had not blocked plans by Apple supplier Foxconn to resume production, adding that the company would restart once inspections were completed$AAPL​
25​
6:53 AM - Feb 9, 2020​
Twitter Ads info and privacy​
See *Walter Bloomberg's other Tweets


CNBC's Eunice Yoon, a reporter who has doggedly covered the outbreak from Beijing, warned that factories won't go back online across the country tomorrow, as Chinese officials had said. Instead, she expects the switch back to work would be gradual and depend largely on the whims of local officials. Only minutes ago, Chinese state media reported that the first workers would return to factories in 'batches'.

Still, whether the Chinese economy can avoid the crash predicted by JPM remains unclear.

In other news, one reporter from the Epoch Times, a newspaper that has assiduously covered the virus despite threats from the mainland government, said she believed based upon her research that the virus might be artificial, a question that others have raised.

​
曾錚 Jennifer Zeng@jenniferatntd​
​
不太清楚。各种说法很多，各种可疑之处也很多。我趋于相信是人造病毒。希望科学家能尽快调查清  楚。 https://twitter.com/romeoalanya07/status/1226485788701069313 ​
Bay doğru ( sorarlarsa Adem dersiniz)@romeoalanya07​
Replying to @Jenniferatntd​
Hi Jen. Can this be real ? 事情正在起变化。国际社会已经注意到新型冠状病毒是在武汉P4病毒实验室，由石正丽团队人工合成。石正丽2  015年在融资计划说明书中，明确提出要把舟山蝙蝠分离出的冠状病毒改造成适合人际传播的新病毒。现在流行  的新冠病毒就是在这种病毒中加入了艾滋，艾博拉基因片段​
94​
7:43 AM - Feb 9, 2020​
Twitter Ads info and privacy​
46 people are talking about this


Out of all 31 provinces in China, Guangdong Province is quickly becoming the second-worst-hit after Hubei, even though the two provinces don't share a land border. The ET shared a video of a third makeshift nCoV hospital being built somewhere in the province, apparently.

​
曾錚 Jennifer Zeng@jenniferatntd​
​
Probably somewhere in #Guangdong province(the man in the video speaks Cantonese), a huge temporary "hospital" under construction. 据说是 #广东 某地，大型临时医院在建，收容 #武汉肺炎 #新冠肺炎 病人。#Coronavirus #coronaviruschina #CoronavirusOutbreak #全民反抗 #全民自救​

​
381​
5:54 AM - Feb 9, 2020​
Twitter Ads info and privacy​
290 people are talking about this


Meanwhile, more disturbing videos of Chinese resisting the forced quarantines have surfaced.

​
曾錚 Jennifer Zeng@jenniferatntd​
​
Woman fighting fierecly, with a knife, against forced quanrantine, one of the many scenes in #China during #CoronavirusOutbreak. It was said she got taken away nevertheless.  #Coronavirus #coronaviruschina 女子揮刀反强制隔离。据说最后还是被制服带走了。#武汉肺炎 #新冠肺炎​

​
445​
7:27 AM - Feb 9, 2020​
Twitter Ads info and privacy​
409 people are talking about this



​
曾錚 Jennifer Zeng@jenniferatntd​
​
Someone says what she is saying is "People are innocent", or "People are guiltless". https://twitter.com/jenniferatntd/status/1226281659861028864 ​
曾錚 Jennifer Zeng@jenniferatntd​
​
Woman can no longer bear the lockdown...seems she is saying people are suffering . One of the many scenes in #China during #coronaviruschina #coronavirus #coronavirusoutbreak 说什么好呢？很多人早就在担心这种情况。#武汉肺炎 #新冠肺炎​

​
114​
8:17 PM - Feb 8, 2020​
Twitter Ads info and privacy​
67 people are talking about this


Tensions between villagers and outsiders continue to run high as well.

​
曾錚 Jennifer Zeng@jenniferatntd​
​
In an era of #coronavirus in #China , villagers failed to stop someone from going somewhere. #coronaviruschina 与其 #全民互害 互斗，不如全民一起反抗中共。#全民反抗 #全民自救 #全民互救 #武汉肺炎 #新冠肺炎​

​
357​
5:14 AM - Feb 9, 2020​
Twitter Ads info and privacy​
246 people are talking about this


The bitterness felt toward the government has prompted the creation of memes and videos like this.

​
曾錚 Jennifer Zeng@jenniferatntd​
​
WHAT IS THE REAL VIRUS?​
誰才是真正的病毒？#coronavirus #CoronavirusOutbreak#武漢 #武漢肺炎 #天滅中共 #武昌起疫 #武汉肺炎 #新型冠状病毒​

​
353​
1:54 AM - Feb 9, 2020​
Twitter Ads info and privacy​
286 people are talking about this


Quarantines have lasted for more than two weeks in some places, yet many outsiders still have no idea how those living under quarantine are surviving. This video offers an important clue:

​
曾錚 Jennifer Zeng@jenniferatntd​
​
This is how you get your food supplies at the age of #coronavirus quarantine in a village in #China. #新冠肺炎 的封村时代，大家都过上平等的社会主义新生活了？ #武汉肺炎 #coronaviruschina​

​
298​
9:32 PM - Feb 8, 2020​
Twitter Ads info and privacy​
225 people are talking about this


Expanding on the death toll we reported last night, local officials confirmed 89 new deaths from the virus on Saturday, a number that many suspect might be wildly underrated following additional reports of Beijing cremating bodies that haven't yet been counted in the local statistics. Still, 89 is up from 86 fatalities on Friday, according to figures released early on Sunday by the countrys health authority, per the SCMP.

Beijing also touted the fact that the number of new cases dropped on Saturday. Newly confirmed coronavirus cases in the mainland rose by 2,656 on Saturday, down from 3,385 new cases on Friday, according to Chinas National Health Commission. The total number of mainland cases now stands at 37,198, plus an additional ~350 confirmed cases outside China. A local party chief in Wuhan has called on local health officials to finish testing all suspected cases in the city (remember, the government rounded them all up a few days ago) within two days, before the people riot and Beijing sends in the tanks.



Britain and Spain on Sunday confirmed a new coronavirus case, bringing the total cases in the UK to four, while Spain now has two. In the UK, the infected person was a "known contact of a previously confirmed U.K. case" (who allegedly contracted the virus in a French ski chateau). The case in Spain is a British man who lives on Majorca. 6 new cases were confirmed on the cruise ship in Japan (we'll get into more on that later), while authorities in Hong Kong ended the four-day quarantine of another ship after finding no evidence of infections among its 3,600 passengers and crew, per NYT.

New cases were also confirmed in Singapore (three new cases), while a new study published by Kyodo News found that half of all new infections occur within the virus's incubation period, bolstering theories that it spreads "silently" - ie before infected patients display symptoms.

At least one of every two instances of human-to-human transmission of the new coronavirus is believed to occur while the first patient is not yet showing symptoms, according to an estimate by a group of Japanese university researchers.​
​
Based on its determination, the team, headed by Hokkaido University professor Hiroshi Nishiura, has called for preventive measures as well as reinforcing the medical care system against a potential sharp rise in coronavirus patients, rather than focusing exclusively on isolation as a way to contain the disease.​
​
According to the estimate based on 26 human-to-human infection cases released by six countries such as China, Thailand and the United States, the timing of the secondary infection was shorter than previously thought.​
​
Elsewhere, the government is fighting back against the torrent of criticism unleashed by the death of Dr. Li by claiming that the disruption is the work of foreign state actors - a classic trope invoked by the Chinese government to whitewash its mistakes. The Global Times, a pro-Communist Party tabloid, accused "Hong Kong secessionists and foreign entities" of trying to provoke public discord in China by sensationalizing Dr. Li Wenliang's death (he succumbed to the virus late last week).

On Sunday morning, the NYT published one of the most extensive looks at life aboard the 'Diamond Princess', where more than 2,600 passengers (minus those who have tested positive and been taken to a hospital) are understandably going stir crazy while simultaneously being consumed by paranoia as they try to avoid a monster that can't be seen or heard.

So far, more than 70 passengers and crew have tested positive for the virus, making the ship host to the largest coronavirus outbreak outside China. Quarantining the ship was a coup for Japanese health authorities:they successfully prevented what probably would have been a brutal outbreak in Japan, a country where more than 20% of the population are elderly and/or ailing.

The NYT reporter makes it seem like she's talking to passengers directly, as if she were aboard the ship. But judging by the Dateline, the piece was reported entirely from Tokyo. Most of these conversations must have occurred via phone.



One passenger described keeping track of the number of cases by counting the ambulances that arrive to cart away the infected.

"Now we will start counting ambulances and know thats the number being removed," said Sarah Arana, 52, a medical social worker from Paso Robles, Calif.​
​
The same individual discussed strategies for limiting stress, since it weakens the immune system and makes one more vulnerable to infection.​
​
"I know that stress and anxiety compromise my immune system," said Ms. Arana, who is on her first cruise. "My whole thing is just to stay calm, because no matter what, Im here. But every day its anxiety-provoking when we see the ambulances line up on the side of the ship."​
​
The quarantine of the Diamond Princess was imposed by Japanese health officials who learned that a man who had disembarked on Jan. 25 tested positive for the virus in Hong Kong.

Another passenger told the NYT that they didn't understand why authorities were only testing people with symptoms (aka fevers) or who had direct contact with the infected man.

"I do not now believe they are containing this epidemic by keeping us quarantined," said Gay Courter, 75, an American novelist and avid cruisegoer who was isolated in a cabin with her husband, Philip. "Something is wrong with the plan."​
​
Some passengers speculate that the virus might be transmitted through the ship's ventilation system. Others worry it could be spread via the food. This is that kind of all-consuming paranoia, the kind that injects an element of terror into every daily interaction.

"Nobody can tell us for certain," said Ms. Courter. "Theres no scientific evidence this is not being spread through food handlers or the people delivering the food, even in rubber gloves."​
​
Passengers have been speculating that the virus could be transmitted through the ships air ventilation system. Some shared their concerns with the United States Embassy in Tokyo.​
​
One rumor that spread like wildfire across the ship claimed the US government was working to evacuate Americans aboard the cruise ship. So far, that has not happened. Some passengers with chronic health issues like diabetes are extremely worried about running out of medicine.

On Wednesday, Carol Montgomery, 67, a retired administrative assistant from San Clemente, Calif., had a low-grade fever. Her husband John, 68, a retired city planning director, was concerned about his diabetes, and about whether he should clean the air ventilator he uses every night for sleep apnea.​
​
"Were sitting inside this room and the number of cases is slowly rising," Mr. Montgomery said. "Its just very disconcerting that we cant get tested to figure out if we have it."​
​
About as interesting as that NYT story is this piece by WSJ. It's a blatant piece of access journalism - the worst kind when you think about it since the reporters clearly got the green light from Communist Party officials - but the reporters found a way to outsmart censors and embed clues and hinted-at criticisms within the text.

The report recounts a cross country journey undertaken by Shen Wufu, a young businessman who was quarantined in the Chinese city of Shantou after picking up the virus during a multi-city journey. Authorities aren't certain where he picked up the virus, but he believes it was during a brief stop in Wuhan on Jan. 18, a time when government officials were still actively suppressing news about the outbreak (or so many suspect).

A map of his journey shows how the government's sluggish initial reaction to the virus placed millions in jeopardy. In reality, Shen isn't so different from the super-spreader we mentioned earlier, though the government might argue that they acted quickly enough to prevent this.



To be sure, the paper noted that Shen is "living proof that some Chinese countermeasures are working," like the fact that he was eventually quarantined thanks to a pair of quick-thinking local officials (who we imagine will be scapegoated for failing to suppress the virus at the orders of the leadership).

As it becomes increasingly clear that the outbreak is getting worse, not better, despite the supposed 'decline' in new cases (which is supposed to show that the state's heavy handed methods are working), the World Health Organization cautioned on Sunday against reading too much into those numbers, saying that Wuhan and Hubei remain in the middle of a "very serious outbreak."

Though we didn't need the New York Times to figure that out.

----------


## Firestarter

From 1 December 2019 to 10 February 2020, a whopping 40,625 infected with the coronavirus have been reported, with 910 deaths, in more than 2 months and a week. It is estimated that a whopping 1% of those infected with the “mutated” coronavirus will die. In other words, only people that already have a compromised immune system will die...
Is 910 deaths out of a population of 11 million (Wuhan) an epidemic or should we compare it to the 1.4 billion Chinese?!?

Those 910 deaths are less than the amount of children that die in Yemen every single week of starvation (but never mind, even according to big pharma, starvation is NOT contagious): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6783053





> Be afraid, be terrified about this coronavirus media hysteria!


And there it is - premeditated! Of course this coronavirus is only a test. When they do this once, the next time when they stage another “epidemic” it will seem normal, and of course nobody will think it’s strange that after the army enforces the quarantine more and more people die…


Today, the UK government has introduced new totalitarian powers to forcibly quarantine people into isolation “for their own safety”, because it poses a serious and imminent threat, even though the risk level is only classed as “moderate”.
The UK Department of Health and Social Care explained: 


> In light of the recent public health emergency from the novel Coronavirus originating from Wuhan, the secretary of state has made regulations to ensure that the public are protected as far as possible from the transmission of the virus.
> In accordance with Regulation 3, the Secretary of State declares that the incidence or transmission of novel Coronavirus constitutes a serious and imminent threat to public health, and the measures outlined in these regulations are considered as an effective means of delaying or preventing further transmission of the virus.


According to UK Health secretary Matt Hancock the totalitarian regulations are “_an effective means of delaying or preventing further transmission_”.
The new legal measures are designed to “make it easier for health professionals to do their job”.

A whopping 4 people have tested positive for the coronavirus in the UK, while 791 people in the UK have tested negative (this shows that they’re really searching hard to increase the amount of “confirmed cases”): https://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-a9326326.html

----------


## Brian4Liberty

https://abcnews.go.com/International...ry?id=68879743




> 23 Americans aboard cruise ship in Japan contract coronavirus as UK declares 'imminent threat'
> ...
> Princess Cruises, which operates the ship, announced Sunday that it is offering a full refund to all 2,666 guests on board. More than 400 passengers are from the United States, and at least 23 of them have been infected with the disease, according to a Princess Cruises spokesperson.
> ...
> In the United States, 12 confirmed coronavirus cases have been reported in Arizona, California, Illinois, Massachusetts, Washington and Wisconsin. The CDC has shipped newly approved coronavirus tests to labs across the country so states can begin their own diagnostic testing instead of shipping all samples to the agency's headquarters in Atlanta.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> LONDON — The story of a traveling British businessman who appears to have passed the coronavirus to Britons in at least three countries has prompted concerns over “superspreaders,” who could play an outsize role in transmitting the infection.
> A British national, who has not been named, may have unwittingly spread the virus to at least 11 people in the course of his travels from Singapore to France to Switzerland to England, according to public health authorities and accounts in the British media. Infected Britons in England, France and Spain likely caught the virus from him.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/world...7d4_story.html

----------


## Zippyjuan

Trump: Heat Will Kill Coronavirus

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...ry/4716223002/




> *Trump says Coronavirus will be gone by April when the weather gets warmer*
> 
> The president continued to suggest the Coronavirus outbreak, which has claimed 1,000 lives as of Monday, will be gone by April. He told the crowd that "in theory" once the weather warms up Coronavirus, which he referred to as "the virus," will "miraculously" go away. Trump did not offer any scientific explanation to back up his claim. 
> 
> "I think it's all gonna work out fine," he said. "Rough stuff, rough stuff." 
> 
> Trump echoed that claim during a speech to governors at the White House earlier on Monday, telling the group that China had given him the confidence that the outbreak would subside in April due to "the heat." 
> 
> *“The heat generally speaking kills this kind of virus,” he said*.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Not a problem.  Coronavirus under control. 

https://www.foxbusiness.com/politics...onavirus-china




> *Trump to Trish Regan: China has coronavirus under control
> *
> 
> "I think China is very professionally run in the sense that *they have everything under control,*" Trump told Regan during "Trish Regan Primetime." "I really believe they are going to have it under control fairly soon."
> 
> Trump noted that warmer weather should help quell some of the germs, too, but in the meantime, the United States is sending World Health Organization experts to Wuhan, China, to observe and help as needed.
> 
> "I can tell you ... we're working with them," Trump mentioned. "You know, we just sent some of our best people over there."


But don't worry about the virus. It will be OK.   




> "*I think the virus is going to be fine,*" Trump asserted. "They're working very hard, and we are in communication with them."
> 
> The viral outbreak that began in China has infected more than 40,600 people globally and killed more than 900 people.

----------


## Zippyjuan

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-51466362




> *Coronavirus disease named Covid-19*
> 
> The World Health Organization says the official name for the disease caused by the new coronavirus is Covid-19.
> 
> "We now have a name for the disease and it's Covid-19," WHO chief Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus told reporters in Geneva.
> 
> It comes after the death toll from the virus passed 1,000. Tens of thousands of people have been infected.
> 
> Dr Ghebreyesus called on the world to fight the new virus as aggressively as possible.
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Trump: Heat Will Kill Coronavirus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Trump did not offer any scientific explanation to back up his claim.
> 			
> ...


Trump said that the Earth is round and the sky is blue. “Trump did not offer any scientific explanation to back up his claim”.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Swordsmyth

Medical researchers in China have found the incubation period for coronavirus ranges up to 24 days — 10 days longer than experts previously thought.
                                                                                                                                                                                                                         The research was co-authored by Dr Zhong Nanshan, who discovered  the SARS coronavirus in 2003 and has been appointed as a leading advisor  in managing the current coronavirus crisis.

                                                                                                                                 Current advice from health organisations and ministries say the  virus’ incubation period is as long as 14 days, based on the incubation  period of previous MERS viruses.
Public Health England  and the Department of Health and Social Care has urged anyone  travelling from specific countries, including China, to quarantine  themselves at home for 14 days.

                                                                                                                               The findings, which have not yet been peer reviewed, were published on Sunday and titled ‘Clinical characteristics of 2019 novel coronavirus infection in China’.

More at: https://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-a9326591.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

Beijing locked down due to Corona virus threat

----------


## Swordsmyth

Incubation period of nCoV may be longer than you expect. A woman in North China's Shanxi Province was diagnosed with #coronavirus  42 days after returning from Wuhan. (Global Times) pic.twitter.com/nUo0jCDzOq
 — Max Howroute▫️ (@howroute) February 11, 2020

----------


## Danke

WTH!!!

Now AF will have to put up with me for almost two months?

----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## oyarde

42 day incubation period . Danke has infected millions .

----------


## Danke

> 42 day incubation period . Danke has infected millions .


What does your medicine man say?  I'll come and visit if he has a cure.  Maybe I'll come anyway, with gifts.

----------


## oyarde

> What does your medicine man say?  I'll come and visit if he has a cure.  Maybe I'll come anyway, with gifts.


I am considering using you as a bio weapon.

----------


## Danke

*Coronavirus death toll leaps in China's Hubei province
*
By Winni Zhou and Dominique Patton,
Reuters•February 12, 2020

Something Went WrongBy Winni Zhou and Dominique PattonBEIJING (Reuters) - The Chinese province at the epicenter of the coronavirus outbreak reported a record rise in the death toll on Thursday, as global health experts warned the epidemic could get far worse before it is brought under control.Coronavirus cases jumped by nearly 3,000 overnight: Is it a pandemic? cases of novel coronavirus  worldwide, with 17,300 cases in China aloScroll back up to restore default view.Health officials in Hubei province said 242 people had died from the flu-like virus on Wednesday, the fastest rise in the daily count since the pathogen was identified in December, and bringing the total number of deaths in the province to 1,310. The previous record rise in the toll was 103 on Feb. 10.

The grim new tally came a day after China had reported its lowest number of new coronavirus cases in two weeks, bolstering a forecast by Beijing's senior medical adviser for the outbreak there to end by April.But the 2,015 new confirmed cases reported in mainland China on Wednesday was dwarfed by the 14,840 new cases reported in Hubei alone on Thursday, when provincial officials said they had adopted a new methodology for counting infections.

It was not immediately clear how the new methodology affected the results, nor why the death toll rose so sharply.Asian stock markets wobbled and the safe-havens of the Japanese yen, gold and bonds rose after the Hubei numbers were reported. Results from Chinese trials testing a combination of antiviral drugs used to treat HIV against the new coronavirus are due in weeks, but experts say a vaccine could still be months away.

WHO chief Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus warned any apparent slowdown in the spread of the epidemic should be viewed with "extreme caution".

"This outbreak could still go in any direction," he told a briefing in Geneva.Another expert said that while the coronavirus may be peaking in China, this was not the case elsewhere."It has spread to other places where it's the beginning of the outbreak," Dale Fisher, head of the Global Outbreak Alert and Response Network coordinated by the WHO, said in an interview in Singapore. "In Singapore, we are at the beginning.

"Singapore has 50 cases, including one found at its biggest bank, DBS , on Wednesday that caused an evacuation at the head office.

Hundreds of infections have been reported in more than two dozen other countries and territories, but only two people have died from the virus outside mainland China - one in Hong Kong and another in the Philippines.Tedros said a WHO-led advance team that traveled to China this week had made good progress on the composition and scope of its work.

The head of the WHO's emergency program, Dr. Mike Ryan, said it was too early "to predict the beginning, the middle or end of the epidemic"

----------


## Swordsmyth

_All those clueless hacks who warned us for years not to trust  China's economic numbers, yet were so gullible to believe any  coronavirus pandemic "data" released by Beijing are going to look pretty  stupid right about now._
Hubei just released its latest round of coronavirus outbreak figures,  and in a clear confirmation of the 'conspiracy theory' that China had  altered the way it was reporting Covid-19 deaths and cases - clearly in  order to suggest that things were improving and you should go back to  work, while ideally buying stocks, the province at the epicenter of the  Coronavirus pandemic just came clean and the numbers are stunning.
*The number of cases exploded by 14,840, resulting in a total of 48,206 cases, including 13,332 clinically diagnose cases:*


  And just like that we are back on the quadratic growth path in new  cases, as one would expect from an exponentially spreading viral  pandemic.

  This also means that JPM, which earlier today was delighted by how  far the infected case load is from its "pessimistic" forecast...

  ... will have to dramatically change its narrative.

  So what happened?
  Recall that on Monday we published "This Is How China Is Rigging The Number Of Coronavirus Infections" (just two days after pointing out that "There Is Something Very Strange In The Latest Chinese Official Coronavirus Numbers") in which we explained that China on Feb 7 moved the goalposts by changing the definition of the term "infection" and that *"going forward patients who tested positive for the virus but have no symptoms will no longer be regarded as confirmed.*"
  Well, it appears that a few days later, China changed its mind and  has reverted to the original definition of "infection" while also  including "*clinical diagonisis"* to determine if a new infection had take place. This is how Hubei explained the change:.
 With the deepening of understanding of new coronavirus pneumonia and  the accumulation of experience in diagnosis and treatment, in view of  the characteristics of the epidemic in Hubei Province, the General  Office of the National Health and Health Commission and the Office of  the State Administration of Traditional Chinese Medicine issued the  "Diagnosis and Treatment Plan for New Coronavirus Infected Pneumonia  (Trial (Version) *"adds" clinical diagnosis "to the case  diagnosis classification in Hubei Province, so that patients can receive  standardized treatment according to confirmed cases as early as  possible to further improve the success rate of treatment.*
  According to the plan, Hubei Province has recently conducted  investigations on suspected cases and revised the diagnosis results, and  newly diagnosed patients were diagnosed according to the new diagnosis  classification. *In order to be consistent with the  classification of case diagnosis issued by other provinces across the  country, starting today, Hubei Province will include the number of  clinically diagnosed cases into the number of confirmed cases for  publication.*Of course, the real reason for the original change as noted above was  to give the impression that China was succeeding in containing the  infection, which helped boost stocks - both in China and globally -  sharply higher, and in the case of the S&P, to new all time highs.
  As for the catastrophic revision, it may also explain why on Tuesday  morning, China's CCTV reported that Hubei province removed its two top  health officials, namely health commission head Liu Yingzi and party  chief Zhang Jin from their posts. Almost as if, in retrospect, they were  caught hiding something...

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/ch...ble-gold-soars

----------


## devil21

An ex-Fed governor said on CNBC earlier that he was recently told by a high rank CCP committee-member to add at least one zero (maybe two zeros) to whatever "official" numbers are released.  That's a remarkable statement to come from a Fed insider on a mainstream news broadcast during lunch time.  Such statements are usually relegated to conspiracy forums and ignored.  Even if it's not true, the effect of such a statement can change the perception of the situation enough to manifest a crowd reaction.


Also, a rumor floating around on the net that the CDC, DHS, FEMA along with other federal agencies is holding a mass casualty "drill" exercise  on *March 3* in Ravenna NE, where participants will actually be injected with a faux vaccine.  Don't ask where my train of thought goes when they're giving "faux vaccines" to people as part of an exercise.  Anybody that allows themselves to be stuck with an actual needle and injected with something as part of an exercise is gd moron.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> An ex-Fed governor said on CNBC earlier that he was recently told by a high rank CCP committee-member to add at least one zero (maybe two zeros) to whatever "official" numbers are released.  That's a remarkable statement to come from a Fed insider on a mainstream news broadcast during lunch time.  Such statements are usually relegated to conspiracy forums and ignored.  Even if it's not true, the effect of such a statement can change the perception of the situation enough to manifest a crowd reaction.
> 
> 
> Also,* a rumor floating around on the net* that the CDC, DHS, FEMA along with other federal agencies is holding a mass casualty "drill" exercise  on *March 3* in Ravenna NE, where participants will actually be injected with a faux vaccine.  Don't ask where my train of thought goes when they're giving "faux vaccines" to people as part of an exercise.  Anybody that allows themselves to be stuck with an actual needle and injected with something as part of an exercise is gd moron.


Well, if it is an internet rumor, it must be true! (Ravenna only has a population of about 1,300 people).

----------


## Swordsmyth

A professor at the University of South Carolina found that smokers have significantly higher levels of ACE2 than non-smokers ... but that no difference was found based on age, gender or racial group: 

    In this study, we analyzed four large-scale datasets of normal lung tissue to investigate the disparities related to race, age, gender and smoking status in ACE2 gene expression. No significant disparities in ACE2 gene expression were found between racial groups (Asian vs Caucasian), age groups (>60 vs <60) or gender groups (male vs female). However, we observed significantly higher ACE2 gene expression in smoker samples compared to nonsmoker samples. This indicates the smokers may be more susceptible to 2019-nCov and thus smoking history should be considered in identifying susceptible population and standardizing treatment regimen.

Could this could help to explain why Chinese men are more susceptible to Coronavirus than other people?

Actually, it might...

The Chinese smoke a lot.  BBC reported in 2015:

    China is the world's biggest consumer of cigarettes - one in three cigarettes smoked globally is in China - as well as the world's biggest tobacco producer.

    More than 300 million people - about a quarter of the population - smoke, with the average smoker consuming 22 cigarettes a day.

And it turns out that Chinese men smoke a lot more than Chinese women.  For example, Gallup reported in 2005:

    Smoking in China is overwhelmingly a male habit. At least two-thirds of all Chinese men (68%) smoke at least occasionally, and roughly half (49%) are regular smokers. In contrast, only 6% of women smoke regularly (3%) or occasionally (3%).

Wikipedia writes:

    China ... accounted for 51.4% of the world's male smokers in 2015.


More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2020-...en-chinese-men

----------


## sparebulb



----------


## Swordsmyth

> https://y.yarn.co/c1813db0-6bb6-4cc8...?1581659506144


What is it?

----------


## devil21

^^^^^^^^^
If France is ravaged by coronavirus also then there's the proof lol.




> Well, if it is an internet rumor, it must be true! (Ravenna only has a population of about 1,300 people).


Settle down Zip.  Rumors are rumors, may be true, may be not.  I don't think it's far-fetched that the CDC and others would run an exercise on the virus coming here.  Nor do I think it's far-fetched to think that anyone that allows those people to inject anything into them as part of an exercise is a moron.  There's plenty of documented examples of the feds using the population as guinea pigs without their knowledge.

----------


## sparebulb

> What is it?


I couldn't get the video clip to load, so here is the gif.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> 


LOL

----------


## Danke

> I am considering using you as a bio weapon.

----------


## Danke

Will @oyarde hold these dances when I come to his reservation?

----------


## sparebulb

'murikan bio- distribution center dance and chant.

----------


## Danke

> 'murikan bio- distribution center dance and chant.


Did you know that there are no Walmarts on the island of Guam?  Only K-Marts.

----------


## sparebulb

Kmart is awesome.

Too bad it is going away.

Kmart/Sears CEO and scuttler, Eddie Lampert, is a distinguished member of The Tribe, and also a Skull & Bonesman.

Kmart's last stronghold is Puerto Rico.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

US cases up to 15...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019..._and_territory

----------


## devil21

https://www.zerohedge.com/health/its...-united-states




> The extremely virulent coronavirus which is sweeping through China's Hubei province like wildfire will eventually gain a foothold in the United States - becoming a 'community virus' this year or next, according to CDC Director Dr. Robert Redfield.


Gonna tuck that quote in with the *3-3 CDC exercise* rumor I posted above.

----------


## Danke

*MAN IN HAZMAT GEAR BARGES INTO CHINESE OFFICE, DOUSES EVERYTHING IN CHEMICAL SPRAY*

*Office workers stay frozen in place as man marches through their workspace*



Video here:  https://www.infowars.com/shock-video...hemical-spray/


IMAGE CREDITS: TWITTER.



*Video footage shows a man in full white hazmat gear marching into what appears to be a day trading office or call center in China, spraying everything with an aerosolized spray.
*
The employees, who appear to be mostly women, stay frozen in place, some ducking low and covering their heads as the suit-clad man barges unceremoniously through the office.


A male employee standing by a doorway, seemingly unaware, is caught off guard when the spray cannon-wielding juggernaut shoots him the face with the liquid blast.

The employee recoils and ducks away as the hazmat guy storms past into the next hallway, brushing another woman aside with the spray cannon.
The video surfaces as China moves to disinfect Wuhan with fleets of rolling trucks and platoons of men in hazmat suits wielding spray cannons like the one seen above.


_Chinese government-owned newspaper The Peoples Daily released video of the disinfection of the city of Wuhan featuring fire trucks and platoons of men in hazmat gear roaming the streets and spraying chemicals in the air.
_
_The Peoples Daily, which is the official newspaper of the Central Committee of the Communist Party of China, posted the video to Twitter._
_Full-front disinfection work has started in #Wuhan, an effort to contain the spread of #coronavirus, the tweet caption read._
_In the footage, fleets of fire trucks can be seen rolling down the streets of Wuhan spraying some type of chemicals, presumably disinfectant, into the air.
_
_The flashing emergency lights and clouds of mist create an interesting scene on what appear to be otherwise deserted streets.
In another clip, men in hazmat suits run while rolling a wheeled liquid cannon down a street, covering storefronts in a white mist._
_Another man-portable variant of the disinfectant cannon is seen carried by several members of the hazmat crew. This version has a set of twin gas canisters that are mounted to the back of the user.
_
The measures being taken by Chinese authorities to fight the coronavirus stand at odds with previous reports that the coronavirus was no more harmful than the common flu.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Novel Coronavirus and Infertility [???]
https://www.cryptogon.com/?p=57410

----------


## Danke

https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3876197

TAIPEI (Taiwan News) — It’s possible to get infected by the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) a second time, according to doctors on the frontline in China’s city of Wuhan, leading to death from heart failure in some cases.

The claim is made by doctors working in the Hubei Province capital that is at the center of the epidemic, which has to date infected 64,201 people and killed 1,487. One of the doctors reached out to a relative living in the United Kingdom, who then informed Taiwan News.

Both the relative and doctors asked to remain anonymous, out of consideration they might face retribution from the Chinese authorities. The doctor, Li Wenliang (李文亮), who first raised warnings about the Wuhan virus, was rebuked by the authorities before succumbing to the devastating disease himself earlier this month.

According to the message forwarded to Taiwan News, “It’s highly possible to get infected a second time. A few people recovered from the first time by their own immune system, but the meds they use are damaging their heart tissue, and when they get it the second time, the antibody doesn’t help but makes it worse, and they die a sudden death from heart failure.”

The source also said the virus has “outsmarted all of us,” as it can hide symptoms for up to 24 days. This assertion has been made independently elsewhere, with Chinese pulmonologist Zhong Nanshan (鍾南山) saying the average incubation period is three days, but it can take as little as one day and up to 24 days to develop symptoms.

Also, the source said that false negative tests for the virus are fairly common. “It can fool the test kit – there were cases that they found, the CT scan shows both lungs are fully infected but the test came back negative four times. The fifth test came back positive.”

According to the BBC and other media outlets, some laboratory tests are incorrectly telling people they are virus-free. There is also anecdotal evidence of people having up to six negative results before being diagnosed correctly.

Dr. Li Wenliang first raised concerns about this. His own test results had come back negative multiple times before he was finally diagnosed.

False negative tests raise question marks over how many people have the Wuhan coronavirus, with many believing the Chinese authorities have massively underreported the number of cases and deaths. Meanwhile, the official methodology for diagnosing the virus in China was changed this week, leading to a sudden leap in the number of recorded cases and deaths.

----------


## Swordsmyth

China: People Attempting to Spread Coronavirus by Spitting Everywhere [???]



https://www.cryptogon.com/?p=57414
 From the comments:
  anothershamus Says:
February 15th, 2020 at 6:10 am
 According to Winston at serpentza china channel on youtube (link  below) the Chinese have a belief that spitting is a way to clean out the  system and cause good health. He has lived there for 10 years or so and  he says, in one of the videos, that it’s really disgusting and for the  doctors that he talks to about going to the U.S., he counsels them to  not spit in public and to not wear the same clothes for days.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCl7...jh4Ps8rhhh8XZg

----------


## Swordsmyth

*What is your risk to get infected coronavirus?* 
    East Asians, Japanese, and Han Chinese are the most likely people to  become severely sick by the coronavirus with a chance of more than 90%  when exposed. Europeans only rank in the 50%, Africans in the 60% range,  and considered low to medium. It also makes a difference if one is a  smoker or non-smoker. 
    The Travel and Tourism industry is in turmoil. Tourism leaders don’t  want anyone to panic, but the story doesn’t yet have an end to it. 
    At the same time, researchers are working around the clock to learn  more about the deadly virus. Recent studies may explain why Europe,  America had no deadly cases of the virus, and no coronavirus cases at  all were reported from Africa. 

     Stopping travel may not be the solution and could only mean travel  businesses could become collateral damage in the fight against  coronavirus. The World Health Organization always said “do not stop  travel and commerce.”, even after WHO declared a global epidemic  emergency.
*Why is this?*
The novel coronavirus (2019-nCov) was identified in Wuhan, Hubei Province, China in December of 2019. 
    This new coronavirus has resulted in thousands of cases of lethal  disease in China, with additional patients being identified in a rapidly  growing number internationally. 

2019-nCov was reported to share the same receptor, Angiotensin-converting enzyme 2 (ACE2), with SARS-Cov. 

Here  based on the public database and the state-of-the-art single-cell  RNA-Seq technique, the ACE2 RNA expression profile in the normal human  lungs. The result indicates that the ACE2 virus receptor expression is  concentrated in a small population of type II alveolar cells (AT2). 

Surprisingly,  studies found that this population of ACE2-expressing AT2 also highly  expressed many other genes that positively regulating viral reproduction  and transmission.

A comparison between eight individual samples    demonstrated that the Asian male one has an extremely large number of  ACE2-expressing cells in the lung.  This is based on an unfinished study  by Yu Zhao, Zixian Zhao, Yujia Wang, Yueqing Zhou, Yu Ma, Wei Zuo and  published by Bio Rxiv:
    A second study investigates how and why the virus will enter the human body, by Michael Letko, Vincent Munster

     Apparently the coronavirus enters a human body through some  connection with something called the ACE2 receptor. East Asians and men  have more than say white Europeans and women. Being a white woman seems  to be the way to have much lesser risk.

According to this study  and based on the assumption in this study and in regards to the  receptor, Angiotensin-converting enzyme 2, human populations where  samples were available were categorized by risk in obtaining a dangerous  version of the virus. Most ill may not feel more than a common cold,  for others Coronavirus can be fatal.
    According to this preliminary study the risk of obtaining the virus:
*High risk*  90%-99%
Japanese in Tokyo, Japan
Southern Han Chinese
Kinh in Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
Han Chinese in Bejing, China
Chinese Dai in Xishuangbanna, China
*Moderate Risk: 80-89%*
Not found
*Medium to Moderate Risk:* 70-79%
Peruvians from Lima, Peru
Bengali from Bangladesh
Sri Lankan Tamil from the UK
Indian Telgu from the UK
Mexican Ancestry from Los Angeles, USA
South Asians (general average) 
*Medium Risk: 60-69%*
Gujarati Indians from Houston, TX
Admixed Americans
Americans of African Ancestry in SW USA
Punjabi from Lahore, Pakistan
African Caribbeans in Barbados
Luhya in Webuye, Kenya
Mende in Sierra Leona
Africans (general average) 
Esan in Nigeria
British in U.K.
Gambians in Western Division in The Gambia
Puerto Ricans
*Low to Medium Risk: 50-59%*
Colombians from Medellin
Yoruba in Ibadan, Nigeria
Finnish in Finland
Iberian  Population in Spain
Europeans (in General)
Utah Residence (Caucasians)
Toscani, Italy


More at: https://www.eturbonews.com/542533/co...ians-revealed/

----------


## donnay

We have one senator who is asking the right questions but is continually called a conspiracy theorists. Hmm...




> *Sen. Cotton repeats coronavirus origins conspiracy theory*
> 
> BY ARIS FOLLEY - 02/17/20 10:22 AM EST
> 
> Sen. Tom Cotton (R-Ark.) again suggested over the weekend the coronavirus could have been created in a laboratory in China, despite pushback from experts and officials. 
> 
> During an appearance on Fox News’ “Sunday Morning Futures,” Cotton commented on the rapid spread of the virus, saying: “We don’t know where it originated, and we have to get to the bottom of that.” 
> 
> “We also know that just a few miles away from that food market is China’s only biosafety level 4 super laboratory that researches human infectious diseases,” he continued.
> ...


https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/...spiracy-theory

----------


## devil21

> We have one senator who is asking the right questions but is continually called a conspiracy theorists. Hmm...
> 
> 
> https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/...spiracy-theory


He's trying to send CT down the wrong rabbit hole, imo.  Cotton is an MIC neocon with military background and probably a CIA asset.  Goes without saying that anyone with that background is not telling the truth.  Much more likely, imo, is that the virus is from the joint US/Canada lab and was sent to China for release as the black swan that shuts down trade and starts the economic "reset".  High chinese officials were probably aware of it.  Something has to get the ball rolling on the shut down of the dollar recycling system and a sudden virus outbreak that stops Chinese manufacturing and shipping is a good enough place as any to start.

----------


## dannno

> He's trying to send CT down the wrong rabbit hole, imo.  Cotton is an MIC neocon with military background and probably a CIA asset.  Goes without saying that anyone with that background is not telling the truth.  Much more likely, imo, is that the virus is from the joint US/Canada lab and was sent to China for release as the black swan that shuts down trade and starts the economic "reset".  High chinese officials were probably aware of it.  Something has to get the ball rolling on the shut down of the dollar recycling system and a sudden virus outbreak that stops Chinese manufacturing and shipping is a good enough place as any to start.


What will you say if Trump is right and the virus disappears by spring?

----------


## devil21

> What will you say if Trump is right and the virus disappears by spring?


I'd say I was also right and mission accomplished since shutting down most of their manufacturing economy for months, which will shut most of our consumption economy and disrupt existing supply chains, is indeed a great way to start a reset.  Never let a crisis (manufactured or otherwise) go to waste, right?


--------------------------------------------------------


An interesting take on the virus and 5G rollout in China.  I don't subscribe to the theory yet but that site does great research on other topics so it's worth considering their view.

http://themillenniumreport.com/2020/...c-proportions/




> Wuhan City was established as an official 5G Demonstration Zone in 2019.  The Chinese government planned on using that major metropolis as a showcase for all the ‘dazzling’ benefits that a 5G energy grid is supposed to offer wireless IT users.  Then they planned on setting up Wuhan City as an urban flagship for the Internet of Things. much more at link

----------


## sparebulb

Can we please have a virus to interrupt the phone centers from India and Pakistan?

----------


## Danke

> We have one senator who is asking the right questions but is continually called a conspiracy theorists. Hmm...
> 
> 
> https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/...spiracy-theory


Senator Cotton: China Refusing To Hand Over Evidence About Wuhan BioLab

https://www.zerohedge.com/geopolitic...t-wuhan-biolab

----------


## Danke

Chinas Xi Threatens More Crackdowns As Scientists Say Coronavirus May Have Originated From Wuhan Labs

FEBRUARY 17, 2020



By Aaron Kesel

Chinas President Xi Jinping has called for tightened control over online discussion and increased policing to ensure positive energy and social stability according to state media, _Bloomberg reported. This is being pushed as Chinese scientists in South Beijing have said the virus origin was the long-suspected Wuhan Virology lab or another Wuhan Center for Disease Control lab.

The government must strengthen the management and control of online media, and crack down on those who seize the opportunity to create rumors on the internet, Xi said.

It is necessary to increase use of police force and strengthen the visible use of police, Xi said, calling for a crackdown on behavior that disrupts social order including hoarding medical supplies. This is amid a lockdown of over 400 million people forbidden from leaving the country and in some cases even their own homes. Xis call to police the internet comes after a Chinese professor, Xu Zhangrun, published a rare public critique of President Xi Jinping over Chinas coronavirus crisis. The man was then placed under house arrest after his report according to the Guardian.


​
ⒶK #FreeAssange #BOT 


 ‏(₿)@An0nAKn0wledge​
​
SHOCKING VIDEO:​
Holy $#@!... locking people inside their homes seems like a Chinese government effort (home isolation). This guy says he is an official representing the Chinese Communist Party (CCP.)#Coronavirus #coronaviruschina #CoronavirusOutbreak​
​

​
133​
5:14 AM - Feb 9, 2020​
Twitter Ads info and privacy​
161 people are talking about this

Other Chinese scientists in South Beijing just recently released a bombshell study from the Beijing-sponsored South China University of Technology that states the Wuhan Center for Disease Control (WHCDC) could have spawned the contagion in Hubei province.

The possible origins of the previously named 2019-nCoV (COVID-19) coronavirus, are claimed by Botao Xiao and Lei Xiao to originate from either the Wuhan Virology Institute or the WHCDC which kept disease-ridden animals in laboratories, including 605 bats.

The paper also mentions that bats  which are linked to coronavirus  once attacked a researcher and the blood of a bat was on his skin, which resulted in the researcher quarantining himself after the incident for 2 weeks.

The report adds that the Genome sequences from patients were 96% or 89% identical to the Bat CoV ZC45 coronavirus originally found in Rhinolophus affinis (intermediate horseshoe bat).

The WHCDC was also adjacent to the Union Hospital where the first group of doctors were infected during this epidemic, the report said.
It is plausible that the virus leaked around and some of them contaminated the initial patients in this epidemic, though solid proofs are needed in future study, the researchers wrote.

The scientists further state that besides the WHCDC, the report suggests that the Wuhan Institute of Virology could also have leaked the virus, as Activist Post previously reported early on. This laboratory reported that the Chinese horseshoe bats were natural reservoirs for the severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus (SARS-CoV) which caused the 2002-3 pandemic, the report said. To note the paper is talking about the WHCDC lab and not the Wuhan Institute Of Virology.

The Washington Times reported that Wuhan is the site of two Chinese biological labs according to Dany Shoham, a former Israeli military intelligence officer who has studied Chinese biowarfare. The report which was published prior to the Beijing scientists claims, suggests the virus was either accidentally let out or deliberately. If true, it would explain how the coronavius evolved so fast to jump from animals to humans.

When the Washington Times asked Shoham whether the new coronavirus may have leaked, Mr. Shoham said:

In principle, outward virus infiltration might take place either as leakage or as an indoor unnoticed infection of a person that normally went out of the concerned facility. This could have been the case with the Wuhan Institute of Virology, but so far there isnt evidence or indication for such incident.​
​
Whats more, the lab was officially working with different strains of coronavirus, as well as other deadly illnesses like Ebola, beginning in 2018. This lab is just 20 miles away from the Huanan wet market where the first case of the coronavirus is believed to be transmitted.

This is significant because there was a theft of coronavirus sent to the Wuhan Virology lab and the lab themselves posted a job offer which discussed  using bats to research the molecular mechanism that allows Ebola and SARS-associated coronaviruses to lie dormant for a long time without causing diseases.

An author at BuzzFeed got Zerohedge suspended on Twitter for mentioning the job post and linking to public details on the official responsible for the lab. Further, that same writer then proceeded to attack anyone who believes the virus is biological calling it a hoax, including Francis Boyle, the man who drafted the Biological Anti-Terrorism Act of 1989. This writer also noted that videos of people collapsing in China, and other videos were fake, without a shred of evidence.

Boyle did an interview with Geopolitics and Empire, as well as Activist Posts contributor Spiro Skouras. In the interviews, Boyle said the coronavirus outbreak in Wuhan likely came from the BSL-4 lab in the city.

Boyle stated in the interview that he believes the virus is potentially lethal and an offensive biological warfare weapon or dual-use biowarfare weapon genetically modified. Boyle also touched on a fact this reporter stated previously  how Chinese biowarfare agents working at the Canadian lab in Winnipeg were involved in the smuggling of coronavirus to Wuhans lab in July of last year._

----------


## Swordsmyth

Barron’s says, China’s Coronavirus numbers look like they were cooked up by computer, and may be fake. They say, _“A  near-perfect 99.99% of variance is explained by the equation, this  person said, referring to a statistical measure known as r-squared.  That’s a fancy way of saying that the data updating the number of deaths  was almost perfectly predictable. This never happens with real data,  which is always noisy.”_

----------


## Danke

14 days and virus free.  @oyarde owes me a beer.

----------


## oyarde

> 14 days and virus free.  @oyarde owes me a beer.


Incubation up to 42 days , or more .

----------


## Danke

> Incubation up to 42 days , or more .



oh.  still have a spare teepee available?

----------


## oyarde

> oh.  still have a spare teepee available?


Last time I was in Wuhan at the University I noticed they did not even have a mascot .

----------


## Swordsmyth

We are all probably $#@!ed. Hong Kong press is reporting that longest known infectious incubation for #Covid19 #CoronaVirus is *94 days*. A young 25 yro woman was sick for 20 and dropped dead 2 days after going through the 14 day quarantine. https://t.co/AUbS8EpCsy pic.twitter.com/Q7gfrEL7Rc
 — Theodore Smith (@hopeseekr) February 18, 2020

----------


## Danke

> We are all probably $#@!ed. Hong Kong press is reporting that longest known infectious incubation for #Covid19 #CoronaVirus is *94 days*. A young 25 yro woman was sick for 20 and dropped dead 2 days after going through the 14 day quarantine. https://t.co/AUbS8EpCsy pic.twitter.com/Q7gfrEL7Rc
>  — Theodore Smith (@hopeseekr) February 18, 2020


They are saying that is not peer reviewed and it could have been a reinfection, another exposure, etc.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> They are saying that is not peer reviewed and it could have been a reinfection, another exposure, etc.


That's possible.

But maybe we should just lock you up for a year to be safe.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Danke

> That's possible.
> 
> But maybe we should just lock you up for a year to be safe.


I am already making plans to stay secluded on Oyarde's reservation.  Please set up a GoFundMe for Oyarde's expenses for hosting me.

----------


## Swordsmyth

746 people in Washington being supervised due to coronavirus outbreak

----------


## Swordsmyth

More than 5,400 people had been asked  to self-quarantine in California alone as of Feb. 14 due to Corona virus  concerns, according to the California Department of Public Health

----------


## Danke

*Alex Jones Is ON FIRE: Reveals Plan To Defeat Globalists - FULL SHOW 2/19/20*At 2hr5min mark:'

https://banned.video/watch?id=5e4dcbcfe0b24200258d678c

----------


## Danke

> More than 5,400 people had been asked  to self-quarantine in California alone as of Feb. 14 due to Corona virus  concerns, according to the California Department of Public Health


I got a call from an unknown number this morning, left no voicemail...

----------


## Swordsmyth

China's desperate attempts to manipulate coronavirus "data" lower to  ease public fears about a runaway pandemic and get more people back to  work, are crossing into the outright laughable, if not surreal.
  As a reminder, earlier this week, China's Hubei province where the  quarantined epicenter of the covid-19 epidemic, Wuhan, is located, once again changed the definition of a coronavirus "infection" _in pursuit of a lower number of new cases_ by  defining a case as "confirmed" if it stems from a positive result in a  nucleic acid test, not if it was clinically diagnosed by physicians, a  reversal of the definition change it adopted just  a week earlier which  resulted in the biggest daily increase yet, when nearly 15,000 new cases  were reported. Sure enough, this led to a plunge in new cases, with  Hubei reporting just 411 new cases on Thursday and 349 new cases on  Friday, sharply lower from the 1,000+ cases reported on previous days.
  There is just one problem: at the same time as Hubei was priding  itself in its sharp drop off in "confirmed" cases (carefully 'doctored'  definition of new cases notwithstanding), a new breakout was been  observed in the local Hubei prison system. And, problematically, for the  brand new leadership of the Hubei Health Commission, it appeared that  none of these cases were actually accounted for in the official  province-level data.
  Oops.

  So what does Hubei do? Well, late on Friday *the province which has now lost all credibility in the "data" it is reporting,* was forced to once again revise the data, higher of course, to account for the "missing" prison cases.
  Specifically, per a press release late on Friday, Hubei did the following:

*It revised the number of new "confirmed" cases on  Thursday upward to 631 from 411 after including 220 cases in the local  prison system* (source)*.* *It revised the number of new "confirmed" cases on Wednesday  upward to 775 from 349, after accounting for the previously unaccounted  for cases in the local prison system* (source)
And visually:

  Then, just to make sure the confusion is complete, Hubei also said  that in addition to prison cases that had been previously unaccounted  for, the provincial health system said some cities of the province "had  deducted from their Feb. 19 count the number of previously confirmed  cases per the nation’s revised guidelines published Feb. 18; their wrong  method was discovered Feb. 20 and asked to stop."
  As a result of all these changes, the cumulative number of total  cases rose from 62,442 reported initially to 62,662 initially, and then  one day later, the revision was from 62,662 to 63,008 for Feb 20.

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/health/chi...ercounting-new

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> US cases up to 15...
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019..._and_territory


A week later, and US cases are up to 35.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Italy’s novel coronavirus cases rise to 17 as cluster emerges
> 
> CODOGNO, Italy (AP) — The number of people in Italy infected with the new virus from China more than quadrupled Friday due to an emerging cluster of cases in the country’s north that prompted officials to order schools, restaurants and businesses to close.
> 
> Many of the 14 new cases represented the first infections in Italy acquired through secondary contagion and brought the country’s total to 17. The cluster was located in a handful of tiny towns southeast of Milan in the Lombardy region, said Lombardy regional health chief Giulio Gallera.
> 
> “This was foreseeable even if we hoped it wouldn’t have happened,” Gallera said.
> 
> The first to fall ill was a 38-year-old Italian who met with someone who had returned from China on Jan. 21 without presenting any symptoms of the new virus, health authorities said. That person was being kept in isolation and appears to present antibodies to the virus.
> ...


https://www.pbs.org/newshour/health/...luster-emerges

----------


## Swordsmyth

> A week later, and US cases are up to 35.


Most of the increase came from that cruise ship the evacuated.

----------


## Swordsmyth

A key Chinese respiratory disease expert said that some  discharged coronavirus patients could still carry the virus and be  infectious, potentially posing another complication to Beijing’s efforts  to control the epidemic.
Zhao Jianping, the head of  the coronavirus containment team in worst-affected Hubei province, said  a minority of patients who were discharged from hospital after tests  showed they were negative for the virus later tested positive again. China counts patients whose throat or nose swabs show up positive for the virus in a nucleic acid test, and those whose CT scans show lesions in their lungs,  as infected cases. The criteria for deciding if a patient has recovered  varies between provinces, but in general Chinese hospitals require  people to test negative twice in a row, and to show no obvious symptoms  such as a fever. Patients who are released are supposed to check in with  their hospital and can face retesting—which is when some tested  positive again.
“That means during the period when a  patient deemed recovered leaves the hospital and goes back home, they  could infect the people they are in touch with,” Zhao told Beijing News  (link in Chinese, Feb. 18). “As this kind of situation exists, we  encourage recovered patients to also be put on quarantine for 14 days,”  he said. One possible reason for the later positive results could be due  to the varying quality of testing kits, he said, meaning the patients  were not actually fully recovered at the time of release.
In an interview  (link in Chinese) with Southern People Weekly yesterday (Feb. 20), Zhao  said he considered this a “highly dangerous” situation: “Where could  you put such patients? They could infect others being at home, but they  would also occupy the stretched resources at hospitals if they are  there.”

More at: https://qz.com/1806050/chinese-coron...be-infectious/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Amid a scramble to control the spread of COVID-19, Chinese  authorities believe, based on samples and tests, that at least 135 wild  animals were poisoned by disinfectants being used to curb the illness, United Press International said based on reports from China's state-owned news agency Xinhua.
The  mass die-off was reported in the megacity of Chongqing, in southwest  China, which, in 2016, was home to over 30 million people. At least 17  species of animals, including wild boar, weasels, and blackbirds, have  been affected, according to the Chongqing Forestry Bureau.
Tests  have shown that the animals didn't die of any diseases such as  coronavirus or bird flu, UPI said. They will be buried in disinfected  sites.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/more-100-wild...194218747.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

A 70-year-old man in China's Hubei Province was infected with  coronavirus but did not show symptoms until 27 days later, the local  government said on Saturday, meaning the virus' incubation period could  be much longer than the presumed 14 days.A longer incubation  period could complicate efforts to contain spread of the epidemic that  has so far killed more than 2,000 people and spread outside China.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/coronavirus-i...054201025.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

*the asymptomatic may be more infectious?:*  Two key points: “Not only was viral load  similar in an asymptomatic patient versus those with symptoms, but it  was higher in the nose than in the throat, reported Jie Wu, PhD, of  Guangdong Provincial Center for Disease Control”. #SARSCoV2 #COVID19 https://t.co/4FxbV8Tsuf
 — Eric Feigl-Ding (@DrEricDing) February 21, 2020

----------


## Swordsmyth

In one of many shocking videos circulating on Twitter, a recent clip  of a doctor in Hunan that was widely shared by credible journalists  covering the outbreak has caught our attention because it supports our  theory - which has become increasingly widely adopted among the western  press - that Chinese health officials are seriously undercounting the  number of cases and deaths.
 惊恐：湖南中医药大学第二附属医院的这位医生一天确诊50个冠状病毒患者，累到浑身湿透，没力  气说话…… pic.twitter.com/kMh2Wl2Zl2
 — 实话实说 (@jMcSVGx9oRuiEir) February 22, 2020As the Washington Post  wrote in a piece published earlier this week: "Chinese leaders and  state media strike a coordinated note this week about the government’s  ability to contain the outbreak, inconsistencies and sudden changes in  official data are leaving experts — and journalists — struggling to plot  meaningful trends, or even place any confidence in the figures coming  from government."

  The WaPo reporters pointed to a clear case of manipulation where the authorities suppressed the true number of cases.
 Authorities in Hubei province reported good news Thursday: There were  only 349 new coronavirus cases the previous day, the lowest tally in  weeks.
  The bad - and puzzling - news? Wuhan, the capital of Hubei, reported 615 new cases all by itself.
  Hubei authorities have changed their criteria for counting cases three times over the past week or so.Hubei officials explained that they deducted cases that have not been  confirmed through genetic tests from their total reported number of  cases. Since this mistake was very, very public, we also reported on it.

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/geopolitic...cases-only-one

----------


## AngryCanadian

Just wondering what if 5G are behind the reasons for the illness? just a another theory. Because Western polticans seem to be in a heavy rush to roll out the 5Gs without any concerns for health nor safety of the public or any potential expose to radiation or hazards..

 Central China province launches commercial 5G applications 



> Wuhan City, the capital of Hubei, is expected to have 10,000 5G base stations by the end of 2019, said Song Qizhu, head of Hubei Provincial Communication Administration.
> 
> China Telecom has established a 5G network covering airports, railway stations and other areas in the city, which will also help boost the digital and intelligent transformation of the industries with 5G technologies, said Li Hongbo, general manager of the company's Hubei branch.


Here is the western news media trying to defend 5gs by claiming it has no connections. Yet this viurs now appeared in northern Italy without any of their citizens visiting China! i wont be surprised to find if Milian or surrounding areas installed 5Gs in their towns without the people noticing those towers in their communities.


The Wuhan coronavirus has nothing to do with 5G

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Iran:




> A staggering 50 people died in the Iranian city of Qom from the new coronavirus in the month of February, Iran's semiofficial ILNA news agency reported on Monday. The new death toll is significantly higher than the latest number of confirmed cases that Iranian officials had reported just a few hours earlier, which stood at just 12 deaths out of 47 cases, according to state TV.


Italy:




> Italy is considered the site of Europe's first major outbreak and the largest outside of Asia. The number of infected cases jumped to 152, compared to just three 10 days ago.


South Korea:




> Siegel told anchor Ed Henry that it's even "more concerning" to hear there are more than 800 cases reported in South Korea.
> 
> "I've been saying that it's all about health care infrastructure, that China doesn't have it, we have it, other Western countries have it. *Well, guess what, South Korea has a fantastic health care system*. They tested over 20,000 people and ended up with over 800 positive cases. That's showing that this is a highly contagious virus that is spreading despite the best efforts of top health systems to contain it," he said.
> 
> South Korea President Moon Jae-in raised the threat level to "red alert," its highest national threat level for the first time in a decade.
> ...
> More: https://www.foxnews.com/media/corona...gel-concerning

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> A week later, and US cases are up to 35.


Three days later, US cases up to 53...

----------


## Danke

I feel fine.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I feel fine.


You're probably a carrier.

----------


## Swordsmyth

So much for having the coronavirus outbreak under control. While Xi  Jinping’s government insists that they have turned the corner on the  rapid spread of the disease, their actions tell another story. For the  first time since the Cultural Revolution, the Communist Party-controlled parliament will postpone its regular March session — a major blow for state propaganda efforts in more ways than one:


China  has postponed its most important political gathering as the country  struggles to contain a deadly coronavirus outbreak that has spread to  more than two dozen other nations.
China’s top legislature  approved a draft decision on Monday to delay the annual parliament  session set to take place in Beijing in March. A new date will be  decided at a later time, according to state media outlet CGTN, which is  owned by CCTV, the national media organization of China.
It’s the first time in decades that the assembly has been postponed, since the Cultural Revolution.


Like his predecessors, Xi uses this parliament to promote his  communist propaganda as well as his cult of personality. This session  would have done more than that, however — it would have sent a message  of continuity, normality, and progress against the coronavirus outbreak  that official party statements have claimed. Its sudden cancelation will  raise even more questions about just how bad it _really_ is, and how little truth Xi and Beijing are telling.
That impression will only get worse in Wuhan, where a previously announced rollback of quarantine measures got abruptly reversed:
On  Monday, a city government statement on Weibo said that non-residents  would now be able to travel out of Wuhan as long as they are healthy and  not quarantined. It was the first move to ease a lockdown over the 60  million Hubei population that’s been in place for a month, and seen as a  sign that China believed that the outbreak is until control.
But  hours later, the statement was deleted off Weibo as well as state media  sites without explanation. Shortly after, a new statement was issued on  the city government’s Weibo account saying that the earlier announcement  was “unauthorized” and that there would be no change to the quarantine.  …
The abrupt about-turn within a matter of hours added to the  confusion emanating from the devastated city of 11 million which has  been sealed off since Jan. 23.
Hubei province — where Wuhan is  located — has also adjusted its official count of infected people  multiple times in recent weeks, fueling mistrust of the official  narrative emerging from the epicenter of an outbreak that has infected  almost 80,000 people and killed over 2,600.This  could be the single most destabilizing event China has experienced since  Mao came to power. No one’s talking about Hong Kong protesters any  more, but about the government’s inability to deal with its pandemic.  Dictatorships like the Communist Party’s in China only work if the  public is convinced that it’s so omnipotent that it cannot be  challenged. If over a billion people become convinced that Xi and his  clique are fallible — especially in such important matters — that could  trigger a meltdown that would have its own global implications.

More at: https://hotair.com/archives/ed-morri...y-south-korea/

----------


## devil21

Long planned economic reset is underway.  Act accordingly.

----------


## Swordsmyth

From WaPo updates page here, a short blurb:_“According  to Italian media reports, one of the first people to come down with the  virus was a 38-year-old who’d had dinner with somebody who had just  come back from China. But some three weeks passed between that dinner  and the time the man came down with a fever. In between, he ran a  half-marathon, played soccer and traveled to several towns, according to  La Repubblica, a major Italian daily.”_

----------


## sparebulb

> From WaPo updates page here, a short blurb:_According  to Italian media reports, one of the first people to come down with the  virus was a 38-year-old whod had dinner with somebody who had just  come back from China. But some three weeks passed between that dinner  and the time the man came down with a fever. In between, he ran a  half-marathon, played soccer and traveled to several towns, according to  La Repubblica, a major Italian daily._


I'm no Columbo, but shouldn't the Italian authorities promptly find the person who returned from China and dined with the infected person?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I'm no Columbo, but shouldn't the Italian authorities promptly find the person who returned from China and dined with the infected person?


I'm sure they have or will.

----------


## Swordsmyth

— Max Howroute▫️ (@howroute) February 23, 2020
 #MilesGuo 
How many dying everyday in #Wuhan #Coronavirus?
 40 portable incinerators X 30  corpses/incinerator/day 
= 1,200 corpses/day  
In addition to 47 crematories running in full capacity
 Another 1MM incinerators on the way!
 Do you still trust CCP’s numbers? pic.twitter.com/tn51nzfNZj
 — Himalaya Global (@HimalayaGlobal) February 23, 2020

----------


## Brian4Liberty

So what do we actually know at this point? We can safely assume the following now:

- it’s airborne.
- it can be asymptomatic for some time.
- it’s highly contagious.

Sorry kids, that’s game over as far as containment goes. It will be a global pandemic, just a matter of time. 

Will summer slow it down? Maybe. Colds and flus are generally slowed down in summer.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> So what do we actually know at this point? We can safely assume the following now:
> 
> - it’s airborne.
> - it can be asymptomatic for some time.
> - it’s highly contagious.
> 
> Sorry kids, that’s game over as far as containment goes. It will be a global pandemic, just a matter of time. 
> 
> Will summer slow it down? Maybe. Colds and flus are generally slowed down in summer.


Summer and the racial difference in susceptibility are our best hopes.

----------


## sparebulb

I wonder if it will be widespread in a certain middle eastern country.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I wonder if it will be widespread in a certain middle eastern country.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Summer and the racial difference in susceptibility are our best hopes.


We shall see i dont think this virus is a global pandemic just yet, if it was airborne then they would be spraying it everywhere chemtrails?
this could look like a food thing in China that happened ya know? i did hear they a number of weird stuff in China. So never know and also i heard this virus could 5G related so we dont know everything what we have is nothing speculation.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> I'm no Columbo, but shouldn't the Italian authorities promptly find the person who returned from China and dined with the infected person?


I still dont think they found patient zero in Italy.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> I still don’t think they found patient zero in Italy.


Correct. They thought they did. Then again, I've read the tests aren't fully reliable.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> Correct. They thought they did. Then again, I've read the tests aren't fully reliable.


I know the tests the CDC believed were reliable were showing inconclusive results as part of its trial period, and they had already been sent to numerous states.

There are also cases of nCoV where people have remained completely asymptomatic - rare, but still.  There is a patient in China who had a presumed 19-day incubation period and remained asymptomatic. Even chest CT images showed nothing abnormal. Finally she tested positive with her SECOND RT-PCR test (even the first of this was negative) from a nasopharyngeal swab.  

Then you have cases of reinfection, too.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

You’re Likely to Get the Coronavirus
Most cases are not life-threatening, which is also what makes the virus a historic challenge to contain.
By James Hamblin - February 24, 2020




> ...
> It was H5N1, or “avian flu,” discovered two decades prior, but known only to infect birds.
> 
> By then, it was August. Scientists sent distress signals around the world. The Chinese government swiftly killed 1.5 million chickens (over the protests of chicken farmers). Further cases were closely monitored and isolated. By the end of the year there were 18 known cases in humans. Six people died.
> 
> This was seen as a successful global response, and the virus was not seen again for years. In part, containment was possible because the disease was so severe: Those who got it became manifestly, extremely ill. H5N1 has a fatality rate of around 60 percent—if you get it, you’re likely to die. Yet since 2003, the virus has killed only 455 people. The much “milder” flu viruses, by contrast, kill fewer than 0.1 percent of people they infect, on average, but are responsible for hundreds of thousands of deaths every year.
> 
> Severe illness caused by viruses such as H5N1 also means that infected people can be identified and isolated, or that they died quickly. They do not walk around feeling just a little under the weather, seeding the virus. The new coronavirus (known technically as SARS-CoV-2) that has been spreading around the world can cause a respiratory illness that can be severe. The disease (known as COVID-19) seems to have a fatality rate of less than 2 percent—exponentially lower than most outbreaks that make global news. The virus has raised alarm not despite that low fatality rate, but because of it.
> 
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> So what do we actually know at this point? We can safely assume the following now:
> 
> - its airborne.
> - it can be asymptomatic for some time.
> - its highly contagious.
> 
> Sorry kids, thats game over as far as containment goes. It will be a global pandemic, just a matter of time. 
> 
> Will summer slow it down? Maybe. Colds and flus are generally slowed down in summer.


Lol. CDC must be reading my posts... 



No longer a matter of if coronavirus will spread in the U.S., but when, CDC says
In the U.S. and many other nations, public health officials are turning to guidelines written for pandemic flu




> Chinas massive travel restrictions, house-to-house checks, huge isolation wards and lockdowns of entire cities bought the world valuable time to prepare for the global spread of the new virus.
> 
> But with troubling outbreaks now emerging in Italy, South Korea and Iran, and U.S. health officials warning Tuesday its inevitable it will spread more widely in America, the question is: Did the world use that time wisely and is it ready for a potential pandemic?
> 
> Its not so much a question of if this will happen anymore, but rather more a question of exactly when this will happen  and how many people in this country will have severe illness, said Dr. Nancy Messonnier of the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I know the tests the CDC believed were reliable were showing inconclusive results as part of its trial period, and they had already been sent to numerous states.
> 
> There are also cases of nCoV where people have remained completely asymptomatic - rare, but still.  There is a patient in China who had a presumed 19-day incubation period and remained asymptomatic. Even chest CT images showed nothing abnormal. Finally she tested positive with her SECOND RT-PCR test (even the first of this was negative) from a nasopharyngeal swab.  
> 
> Then you have cases of reinfection, too.


Welcome back! Are you still on the front lines?

----------


## pcosmar

> Summer and the racial difference in susceptibility are our best hopes.


I suspect Genetic Targeting..

I also suspect that plan fails epically.

----------


## eleganz

Some possibly good news.


Taiwan successfully synthesizes antiviral drug remdesivir

https://focustaiwan.tw/sci-tech/202002210006




> Two Taiwanese research teams have synthesized remdesivir, an experimental medication that has shown promise in fighting the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) that has left more than 2,200 people dead
> 
> In January, as an investigational antiviral therapy, remdesivir was administered to the first COVID-19 patient in Snohomish County, Washington, for "compassionate use" after he progressed to pneumonia.
> 
> While no broad conclusions were made based on the single treatment, the patient's condition improved dramatically the next day, according to a research paper published on the New England Journal of Medicine on Jan. 31.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*All 16 of Vietnam's coronavirus sufferers cured*

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Coronavirus: Iran's deputy health minister tests positive as outbreak worsens*

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> Welcome back! Are you still on the front lines?


No longer in EMS, but I do work for a hospital unfortunately.  The epidemiologist in me was worried about this weeks ago.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> Some possibly good news.
> 
> 
> Taiwan successfully synthesizes antiviral drug remdesivir
> 
> https://focustaiwan.tw/sci-tech/202002210006


There’s a clinical trial starting for Remdesivir for some US citizens who are nCoV+: https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT04280705

Edit: Do you think Gilead will allow them to synthesize it for mass production?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> No longer in EMS, but I do work for a hospital unfortunately.  The epidemiologist in me was worried about this weeks ago.


Emergency rooms will be virus distribution centers.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*As South Korea confirms another 144 cases during the day on  Tuesday to bring the country-wide total to 977, the small East Asian  nation has become home to the largest outbreak outside China.*
The country’s death toll also climbed to 11. The second-highest death toll outside the mainland after only Iran.
On  Tuesday, President Moon Jae-in traveled to Daegu, the city where more  than half of the country’s cases have been detected, and pledged to  avoid the draconian restrictions Chinese authorities implemented in  Wuhan, and across Hubei. Though he also advised residents to stay  indoors.
His comments were accompanied by a warning from the  South Korean government advising foreigners to put off travel to the  country. 
However, Moon’s bold promises were somewhat blunted by the fact  that the government has implemented a containment policy on Daegu, North  Gyeongsang Province, according to a party official cited by Yonhap. 
Other reports claimed South Korea is in the process of drafting a  supplemental budget, while Moon has declared Daegu a “special disaster  zone.” 
As Daegu sinks into isolation, Korean Air Lines and Asiana  Airlines announced they would suspend domestic flights to the city until  next month. 
A Singaporean government minister warned that the city-state  could impose sweeping travel restrictions targeting South Korea if the  outbreak gets worse. 
Korean Air also said it’s working with government health  authorities to prevent the spread of the virus after a crew member fell  sick. 
But in Seoul took on a more morbid tone Tuesday following reports  in the local press that a civil servant from the Ministry of Justice’s  Emergency Safety Planning Office jumped off a bridge in Seoul at around 5  am local time Tuesday. 
The official was one of several individuals charged with overseeing the government’s response to the virus.

More at: https://www.infowars.com/south-korea...mmits-suicide/

----------


## Danke

> You're probably a carrier.


That's "Super Carrier"

----------


## Danke



----------


## Working Poor

> No longer in EMS, but I do work for a hospital unfortunately.  The epidemiologist in me was worried about this weeks ago.


Welcome back! I would imagine that this virus thing could cause a lot of people in the medical field to change professions. 

I just made a fresh batch of colonial silver. I keep a spay bottle of it in my purse and when out in public I spray it around my nose,eyes and, mouth before entering a store and after. So far I haven't had any kind of flu or cold for many years. I also have a rife frequency generator that I play the frequencies that kill virus I think it helps I really wish hospitals would start using these frequencies in their entrance and waiting areas. I have played these frequencies over the phone for people and they all have said that they feel better after listening to them. 

You stay well we need people like you out there fighting the good fight.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Brian4Liberty

And here we go. Unknown public transmission in the US. It’s loose.




> A case of COVID-19 has been confirmed in a Northern California resident who had no travel history to an affected area and no known contact with a person previously diagnosed with COVID-19, the  Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) announced today (Feb. 26). The patient lives in Solano County, northeast of San Francisco, and is being treated  in Sacramento, according to the California Department of Public Health.
> 
> "At this time, the patient’s exposure is unknown. It's possible this could be an instance of community spread of COVID-19, which would be the first time this has happened in the United States," the CDC said in a statement. "Community spread means spread of an illness for which the source of infection is unknown. It's also possible, however, that the patient may have been exposed to a returned traveler who was infected."
> 
> This case was detected through the public health system by an observant clinician.
> ...
> https://www.livescience.com/northern...ty-spread.html

----------


## eleganz

> Some possibly good news.
> 
> 
> Taiwan successfully synthesizes antiviral drug remdesivir
> 
> https://focustaiwan.tw/sci-tech/202002210006


FYI this drug was mentioned during Trump's corona virus press conference today.





> And here we go. Unknown public transmission in the US. It’s loose.


Thats so interesting because there are some reports saying that corona is potentially asymptomatic and a person can go many days, even weeks before realizing they're sick.  Nobody goes to the doctor until its too late.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> According to the internal memo from UC Davis Medical Center, the patient was transferred from another hospital *last Wednesday and was already intubated and on a ventilator*. The patient was tested for coronavirus on Sunday and the test came back positive on Wednesday.
> 
> The memo also states that when the patient arrived in Sacramento, doctors asked public health officials if this case could be coronavirus and requested coronavirus testing, but the test was not given immediately because the patient did not fit the existing CDC criteria for the novel coronavirus.
> 
> This appears to be the first case of coronavirus in the U.S. of an unknown origin. Other cases are either travel-related or spread person-to-person.
> ...
> https://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2020...us-sacramento/


So last Wednesday this person was suffering from a severe case. How long before it got severe? How long was the incubation period? This person could have caught it in public over two weeks ago. It could be all over the place by now with mild cases that will never be discovered.

And you have to shake your head at the systemic incompetence. "Nah, no need to test this case."

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Three days later, US cases up to 53...


US cases at 61.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Leaked Docs Reveal Covid-19 Infections Up To 52 Times Higher Than 'Official' Figures In China's Shandong Province*

----------


## devil21

Whew, thank goodness Pence was appointed virus czar.  A religious fundy is exactly the appointment needed.  Prayers all around.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Thats so interesting because there are some reports saying that corona is potentially asymptomatic and a person can go many days, even weeks before realizing they're sick.  Nobody goes to the doctor until its too late.


Yep. When someone gets so sick they go to the hospital, that is just the tip of the iceberg. Most cases are not that bad.

And based on the stories, they weren’t even testing for Covid-19 unless someone had just come back from China.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

More community transmission in the US.




> SANTA CLARA COUNTY-The County of Santa Clara Public Health Department confirms the third case of COVID-19.  This is the third case to be identified in our County, but is different from the other two cases since this person does not have a travel history nor any known contact with a traveler or infected person.  
> 
> The individual is an older adult woman with chronic health conditions who was hospitalized for a respiratory illness. Her infectious disease physician contacted the Public Health Department to discuss the case and request testing for the novel coronavirus. The County of Santa Clara Public Health Laboratory received the specimens yesterday and performed the testing. Since receiving the results last night, the department has been working to identify contacts and understand the extent of exposures.
> ...
> https://www.kron4.com/news/santa-cla...-confirmation/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

US cases at 66.

https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019..._and_territory

----------


## Brian4Liberty

1st US death from coronavirus. The person was being treated with remdesivir.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Trump administration will be having a press conference regarding this first recorded death.

----------


## JoshLowry

Live: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-gzon4Elqg

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> (CNN)About 124 health care workers -- including at least 36 nurses -- are under self-quarantine after possible exposure to the coronavirus patient admitted to UC Davis Medical Center last week, a nurse union said.
> 
> "Despite University of California medical facilities being generally better prepared and equipped to treat challenging medical cases, the recent UC Davis Medical Center COVID-19 case highlights the vulnerability of the nation's hospitals to this virus and the insufficiency of current Centers for Disease Control guidelines," the National Nurses United said in a news release Friday.
> ...
> The patient was transferred to UC Davis on February 19 from a Northern California hospital. Officials from both hospitals said the patient wasn't initially tested for the virus because she didn't meet the existing CDC criteria.
> ...
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/29/healt...ine/index.html


Guidelines were followed...

----------


## oyarde

> So last Wednesday this person was suffering from a severe case. How long before it got severe? How long was the incubation period? This person could have caught it in public over two weeks ago. It could be all over the place by now with mild cases that will never be discovered.
> 
> And you have to shake your head at the systemic incompetence. "Nah, no need to test this case."


Could have got it in public 40 or 45 days ago .

----------


## oyarde

Needless to sat by now Sacramento and San Fran are infected.

----------


## JoshLowry

> 1st US death from coronavirus. The person was being treated with remdesivir.


Link?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Link?


Sorry, no link.

It was breaking news at the time on Fox. There was a Doctor talking about it.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Could have got it in public 40 or 45 days ago .





> Needless to sat by now Sacramento and San Fran are infected.


No doubt it has been out there for a while. Probably spreading at hospitals and emergency rooms. They treated it like the flu.




> The California Nurses Association is criticizing medical facilities for the lack of steps being taken to protect medical staff that treat patients with coronavirus.
> ...
> At UC Davis Medical Center, nurses asked to implement infection control measures used during the 2014 Ebola outbreak *eight days before the Solano County COVID-19 patient was admitted*, the union said
> 
> Its not contained. This is not a pretty picture. If nurses arent being protected, and nurses are being sent home, that is a tremendous threat, Roberson said. We drilled in on California and the results are telling us this -- almost half of respondents, both nationally and in California are saying theyve had no information from their employer on a plan moving forward on coronavirus.
> ...
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/med...ns/ar-BB10xPYS

----------


## Danke



----------


## Swordsmyth

Why is this in Open Discussions?

----------


## devil21

> Why is this in Open Discussions?


More exposure (no pun) than the relatively lightly visited previous subforum probably.

----------


## Warlord

*Coronavirus spreads to Scotland: Man tests positive after visiting Italy - taking total UK cases to 36, after 12 new cases in England in one day (including one from Essex who had NOT travelled abroad)* 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/bre...-cases-35.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

From Anonymous Conservative's Blog:

Someone linked to a tweet, which contained a picture of a page from this book of psychic prophesies: www.amazon.com/dp/B0011UGM6Y/ref=dp-kindle-redirect

You know my position on psychics. They may be real, not in the sense  that they can actually see the future through paranormal means, but  rather in that they may be in the network, and are using the  surveillance database to reveal things they want to reveal, but could  never know themselves as a normal human, so they use the cover of being  psychic. But maybe in cases like this, they are a Cabal notification  system, telling people in Cabal what is coming. The rest of us disregard  it because we feel they couldn’t be psychic, but Cabalites know it is  just a notification service of what they are planning. 










It may suddenly vanish, attack again in ten years and then be gone forever.

----------


## JoshLowry

"The most characteristic symptom of COVID-19 patients is respiratory distress, and *most of the patients admitted to the intensive care could not breathe spontaneously*."

"Since SARS-CoV2 (new name for COVID-19) may conceal itself in the neurons from the immune recognition, complete clearance of the virus may not be guaranteed even the patients have recovered from the acute infection."

Summary: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/32104915

Paper: https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...1002/jmv.25728

Give a little love to those who have been close to you.

----------


## JoshLowry

"South Korea is the size of California and has tested over 90K people in a matter of 2.5 weeks. 

The US has test 415 people total as of Friday."

Not verified by me, but this is what I was told by a friend.

----------


## JoshLowry

Sort here via new: https://old.reddit.com/r/Wuhan_Flu/new/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> "The most characteristic symptom of COVID-19 patients is respiratory distress, and *most of the patients admitted to the intensive care could not breathe spontaneously*."
> 
> "Since SARS-CoV2 (new name for COVID-19) may conceal itself in the neurons from the immune recognition, complete clearance of the virus may not be guaranteed even the patients have recovered from the acute infection."
> 
> Summary: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/32104915
> 
> Paper: https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...1002/jmv.25728
> 
> Give a little love to those who have been close to you.


Well, that’s not good. So it can progress to a type of encephalitis. A combination of the flu and herpes which can cause meningitis.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

US cases at 88. US deaths at 2.

https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019..._and_territory

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Coronavirus May Have Spread in U.S. for Weeks, Gene Sequencing Suggests
By Sheri Fink and Mike Baker - March 1, 2020




> Researchers who have examined the genomes of two coronavirus infections in Washington State say the similarities between the cases suggest that the virus may have been spreading in the state for weeks.
> 
> Washington had the United States’ first confirmed case of coronavirus, announced by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention on Jan. 20. Based on an analysis of the virus’s genetic sequence, another case that surfaced in the state and was announced on Friday probably was descended from that first case.
> 
> The two people live in the same county, but are not known to have had contact with one another, and the second case occurred well after the first would no longer be expected to be contagious. So the genetic findings suggest that the virus has been spreading through other people in the community for close to six weeks, according to one of the scientists who compared the sequences, Trevor Bedford, an associate professor at the Fred Hutchinson Cancer Research Center and the University of Washington.
> ...
> State and local health officials have been hamstrung in their ability to test widely for the coronavirus. Until very recently, the C.D.C. had insisted that only its test could be used, and only on patients who met specific criteria — those who had traveled to China within 14 days of developing symptoms or had contact with a known coronavirus case.
> 
> If the virus has been spreading undetected in Washington since mid-January, that could mean that anywhere from 150 to 1,500 people may have it, with about 300 to 500 people the most likely range, said Dr. Mike Famulare, a principal research scientist at the Institute for Disease Modeling in Bellevue, Wa., who performed the analysis. These people “have either been infected and recovered, or currently are infected now,” he said.
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> State and local health officials have been hamstrung in their ability to test widely for the coronavirus. Until very recently, the C.D.C. had insisted that only its test could be used, and only on patients who met specific criteria — those who had traveled to China within 14 days of developing symptoms or had contact with a known coronavirus case.


It has been popular in the media to accuse officials in China and Iran of being deceptive and incompetent with regards to the coronavirus. Unfortunately, that is just a characteristic of all “officials”. There is always a desire to play down and cover up. Move along, nothing to see here.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> "The most characteristic symptom of COVID-19 patients is respiratory distress, and *most of the patients admitted to the intensive care could not breathe spontaneously*."
> 
> "Since SARS-CoV2 (new name for COVID-19) may conceal itself in the neurons from the immune recognition, complete clearance of the virus may not be guaranteed even the patients have recovered from the acute infection."
> 
> Summary: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/32104915
> 
> Paper: https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...1002/jmv.25728


Ok, that one did give me nightmares.

----------


## devil21

> Ok, that one did give me nightmares.


Sounds like HIV, as others have claimed it contains HIV inserts.  You can be _"clear"_ but are never *"clear"*.

----------


## RonZeplin

Seattle, King County WA gov goobers on coronavirus LIVE

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> US cases at 88. US deaths at 2.
> 
> https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory


Four hours later:

US cases: 96, US Deaths: 6.

----------


## tod evans



----------


## pcosmar

6 in Wa State. as this mornings reports.

I suspect the spread was accomplished before the first cases hit the news.

Targeted in China,, who ships everywhere.

----------


## JoshLowry

> "South Korea is the size of California and has tested over 90K people in a matter of 2.5 weeks. 
> 
> The US has test 415 people total as of Friday."
> 
> Not verified by me, but this is what I was told by a friend.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

I like how the WHO, Pence, et al say simultaneously that N95 masks:

 (a) don't work, such that the general public shouldn't bother with them,

and (b) need to be rationed for use by healthcare workers. 



...I mean, I understand what they're doing, and it may have merit, but maybe they need a new "Communications" team.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> It has been popular in the media to accuse officials in China and Iran of being deceptive and incompetent with regards to the coronavirus. Unfortunately, that is just a characteristic of all officials. There is always a desire to play down and cover up. Move along, nothing to see here.


Everybody takes advantage of every opportunity, however obscene. 

If/when any US city starts looking like Wuhan, every conceivable excuse will be rolled out to justify the failure.

This will be called the BEST MEDICAL TREATMENT EVER AND AMERICA IS ALSO AWESOME, etc, etc. 

The really interesting thing here in the long run, however, is this; *what happens if major US cities are in quarantine come election day*?

Unlike in parliamentary system countries, we have no provisions for changing the election date.

So, what happens?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Rumors are now that there are more than one type of coronavirus .


There have been many types of coronavirus. There were 3 types that could infect humans, now there are 4. They say that the coronavirus does not mutate rapidly like other viruses can.

But a fifth coronavirus that could infect humans would not be good if it was a potentially fatal version.




> It mutates fast.


I have heard the opposite. The flu mutates into variants very fast. Coronavirus supposedly is relatively stable.

———

Edit:

I see there is a new story today that there may be a variant of COVID-19. At this point it is a hypotheses proposed by some researchers.




> Ian Jones, professor of virology at the University of Reading, told Newsweek the work is "an early study of the evolution of the new virus." Their "conclusions are reasonable, but they are not supported by any biological experiments so they remain plausible but not proven," he said.
> ...
> "Overall (other studies included) it seems to me the virus is remarkably stable. That's bad news in that it is not getting any less infectious, but good news in the sense that what we have is probably as bad as it will ever get," said Jones.
> 
> That "means that a vaccine made now will still be relevant in six or nine months time when it might eventually appear," he explained.
> ...
> https://www.newsweek.com/more-aggres...volved-1490623

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I like how the WHO, Pence, et al say simultaneously that N95 masks:
> 
>  (a) don't work, such that the general public shouldn't bother with them,
> 
> and (b) need to be rationed for use by healthcare workers. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I mean, I understand what they're doing, and it may have merit, but maybe they need a new "Communications" team.


Cognitive dissonance. And they have no problem telling people two opposing ideas at the same time.

At this point, they are simply lying to the public. It is outrageous. 

And this is not new. I have commented on it in the past. It seems there is a coordinated effort from the government health organizations to tell people that diseases are never airborne, that masks don’t help, and that you should wash your hands instead. It’s a blatant lie.

Why?

- Right now, they don’t want a shortage of masks. Perhaps they could say don’t hoard them instead of lying about them.
- More sinister, conspiracy hypothesis. Masks cover faces. Government doesn’t like covered faces.
- Any other potential reasons?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> US cases: 108. US deaths: 7.


US cases: 162. US deaths: 11.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019..._and_territory

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Cruise ships have always been notorious for spreading diseases. Same with rest homes.




> Thousands of people on Princess Cruises' Grand Princess may have been exposed to coronavirus after sailing with 62 passengers who company officials say had previously been on a voyage with a man who eventually died from the virus.
> 
> A 71-year-old man from California died from coronavirus after sailing on the Grand Princess on a cruise from San Francisco that visited Mexico from Feb. 11 through Feb. 21. Health officials in Placer County, where the man died, said he was "likely exposed" to the virus on board the Grand Princess.
> ...
> Grand Princess is being held off the coast of California, Governor Gavin Newsom said at a press conference Wednesday. Newsom said that the ship was due to arrive Wednesday evening but would remain offshore until coronavirus testing on passengers can be completed. "We requested the arrival to be delayed," he said.
> ...
> There is another former passenger in California from the ship's former voyage who has tested positive for coronavirus and is in "difficult condition," Newsom said. 
> ...
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/th...ed/ar-BB10KdcS

----------


## sparebulb

> Cruise ships have always been notorious for spreading diseases. Same with rest homes.

----------


## Danke

> I like how the WHO, Pence, et al say simultaneously that N95 masks:
> 
>  (a) don't work, such that the general public shouldn't bother with them,
> 
> and (b) need to be rationed for use by healthcare workers. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I mean, I understand what they're doing, and it may have merit, but maybe they need a new "Communications" team.


  If someone has a communicable illness, masks can help prevent them from spreading it.  HB should be made to always were one.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> US cases: 162. US deaths: 11.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019..._and_territory


Nine hours later...

US cases: 232. US deaths: 12.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Got back from the grocery store an hour ago.  Didn't see anyone wearing any masks like last time.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/NBCNews/status/1235786467420581888

----------


## Warlord

*China has 40 new cases of Covid-19, the lowest since January when reporting began

*The BBC has an excellent live updates site:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/world-51796781

China are also closing some of the makeshift hospitals.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> *China has 40 new cases of Covid-19, the lowest since January when reporting began
> 
> *The BBC has an excellent live updates site:
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/world-51796781
> 
> China are also closing some of the makeshift hospitals.


China is doing a good job with this crisis i want to believe that the virus could have being really as a result something from a bad food in China which spread quickly went unnoticed for a little while. 
It seems traffic is coining back to a little in Wuhan.


China needs to ban its citizens especially from the villages from killing and making food from wild animals.

----------


## nikcers

> China is doing a good job with this crisis i want to believe that the virus could have being really as a result something from a bad food in China which spread quickly went unnoticed for a little while. 
> It seems traffic is coining back to a little in Wuhan.
> 
> 
> China needs to ban its citizens especially from the villages from killing and making food from wild animals.


See what had happened was they have this facility in China that tests viruses on animals and they have markets where people bring animals of all kinds and sell them by the pound at bulk prices kind of like when you sell your scrap metals to the recycling yard.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> China is doing a good job with this crisis i want to believe that the virus could have being really as a result something from a bad food in China which spread quickly went unnoticed for a little while. 
> It seems traffic is coining back to a little in Wuhan.
> 
> 
> China needs to ban its citizens especially from the villages from killing and making food from wild animals.


China is doing a horrible job and lying about it.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Santa Clara county in California is essentially an outbreak region now. Several other San Francisco area counties are soon to follow.

There was so much criticism of China, yet they are covering up in California too. They refuse to identify specific cities or places where there has been transmission. To just give a county is meaningless.

Rumor has it that there were cases in a retirement complex, and that people at that complex are now under voluntary (but somewhat secret) quarantine. In Washington State, they identified the specific place. Not in Commiefornia. We’ll see if this becomes a major outbreak location.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Santa Clara county in California is essentially an outbreak region now. Several other San Francisco area counties are soon to follow.
> 
> There was so much criticism of China, yet they are covering up in California too. They refuse to identify specific cities or places where there has been transmission. To just give a county is meaningless.
> 
> Rumor has it that there were cases in a retirement complex, and that people at that complex are now under voluntary (but somewhat secret) quarantine. In Washington State, they identified the specific place. Not in Commiefornia. We’ll see if this becomes a major outbreak location.


I beat them to it. Santa Clara Couny just issued a legal order that no large gatherings may take place in the county, enforced by law. Community transmission outbreak.

High risk persons should stay at home. (Voluntary right now).

----------


## Danke



----------


## Brian4Liberty

> US cases: 554. US deaths: 21.
> 
> https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019..._and_territory


US cases: 761. US deaths: 26.

https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019..._and_territory

----------


## Brian4Liberty

This is the most common symptoms of Wuhan virus. A sudden high fever that lasts for about 8 hours, followed by a dry cough.

----------


## nikcers

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rDK1qdc9-Y&ap

----------


## Brian4Liberty

And this is an example of worst case scenario. Young (32), no underlying conditions, and it went straight to his lungs...

----------


## JoshLowry

> And this is an example of worst case scenario. Young (32), no underlying conditions, and it went straight to his lungs...


CDC hasn't/won't confirm he has it. 

He is being treated with Vitamin C tho.

https://6abc.com/health/man-hospital...s-out/5997248/

----------


## Danke

> CDC hasn't/won't confirm he has it. 
> 
> He is being treated with Vitamin C tho.
> 
> https://6abc.com/health/man-hospital...s-out/5997248/


I just flew with a guy who does vitamin injects twice a month, especially Vitamin C

----------


## JoshLowry

> I just flew with a guy who does vitamin injects twice a month, especially Vitamin C


I been railing lines of sodium ascorbate for a week straight.

----------


## bv3

The year's largest gaslight.  It's still early, though.

----------


## sparebulb

At least we are starting to get real first-person accounts of the illness.

It was spookier when there was a vacuum of information.

I find it a bit unsettling when you see the CDC map with the ratios of recovered to infected.

I realize that "recovered" may be subjective.

----------


## Danke



----------


## nikcers

Using algorithms they will be able to target possible carriers of the virus lol jk we can't figure out who is here legally.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I just flew with a guy who does vitamin injects twice a month, especially Vitamin C


I take 700mg a day of C. Doesn’t seem to hurt.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> CDC hasn't/won't confirm he has it. 
> ...
> https://6abc.com/health/man-hospital...s-out/5997248/


Interesting. Local authority confirmed it, CDC won’t say. He could have been tested 10 times by now. Something fishy. Always some hidden agendas at play. Either he doesn’t have it, or CDC doesn’t want to admit a younger person with no underlying conditions has a bad case of it.

----------


## Danke

> I been railing lines of sodium ascorbate for a week straight.



You should volunteer for the testing.  And @oyarde to get some Injun type into it too.  And for more diversity HB type.


I buy you all tickets to England to participate.

https://flucamp.com/our-trials/

https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/med...us/ar-BB10ZCnB

A London laboratory is looking for some human guinea pigs willing to contract the coronavirus.

Hvivo, which operates the quarantine lab at Queen Mary BioEnterprises Innovation Centre, is seeking 24 volunteers to inject with the coronavirus and participate in its flu camp. Volunteers will be paid about $4,500 for their participation. The human lab rats will be given two weaker strands of the virus, which can cause mild respiratory symptoms, and then be given new or existing vaccines. This experiment will help researchers develop new vaccines to combat the coronavirus. According to its website, most trials last between 11 and 14 days.

----------


## JoshLowry

> You should volunteer for the testing.  And @oyarde to get some Injun type into it too.  And for more diversity HB type.
> 
> 
> I buy you all tickets to England to participate.
> 
> https://flucamp.com/our-trials/
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/med...us/ar-BB10ZCnB
> 
> ...


Thanks for the generous offer, but I'm running an earthing clinical trial when I get infected.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSgk5m3tds0&t=2m50s




> And, of course, if whole vaccines including aluminium adjuvants had been show to be safe using a true placebo, such as saline, we probably might not even be having this conversation today. Probably, because they would no longer be being used. Because, more than 90% of safety trials for vaccines with aluminium adjuvants have not used a true placebo...


Innovate past using aluminum and I don't have a problem with vaccines.   Professor Exley says adjuvants can be made from a carbohydrate.

----------


## oyarde

> You should volunteer for the testing.  And @oyarde to get some Injun type into it too.  And for more diversity HB type.
> 
> 
> I buy you all tickets to England to participate.
> 
> https://flucamp.com/our-trials/
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/med...us/ar-BB10ZCnB
> 
> ...


Ya , I'll pass on the land of redcoats , punk rockers , bikers on mopeds and the most tasteless food ever .I have all the testing equipment I need here .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> US cases: 761. US deaths: 26.
> 
> https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory


Later in the day:

US cases: 975. US deaths: 30.

https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory

At this point, that would be a 3% death rate. But we know the US has had some “glitches” in testing people. South Korea still seems to be the best at testing.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> And this is an example of worst case scenario. Young (32), no underlying conditions, and it went straight to his lungs...


He looks asian, that makes him more susceptible.

----------


## Danke



----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Did China engineer this disease to target white people?  Could be an act of war.


Are Iranian people considered 'White'/Aryan technically?


*Coronavirus pummels Iran leadership as data show spread is far worse than reported*

ISTANBUL  — The coronavirus outbreak sweeping through Iran has delivered  a  jarring blow to the senior ranks of its government, infecting about  two  dozen members of parliament and at least 15 other current or former  top  figures, according to official reports.

Among  those sickened have been a vice president, a deputy health  minister and  an adviser to the head of the judiciary, and the virus has  struck at  the pinnacle of power, killing an adviser to Ayatollah Ali  Khamenei,  Iran’s supreme leader.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> 


Yep. This guy is my Ron Paul of infectious diseases. I agreed with everything he said, before he said it. 

TLDR?

- It is airborne, asymptomatic, and it is going to spread, simply from breathing.
- Hand washing is great for other diseases, but it won’t help with this one. Feel free to sanitize and hand wash to your heart’s content. It keeps people busy and makes them think they are doing something.
- Dusk masks and surgical masks leak, and won’t stop you from getting it. They may help to stop an infected person from spewing as much virus though.
- N95 masks work great, that’s why they need them for the medical personnel.
- Saunas don’t help, but they make you feel good. Go for it.
- Vitamin injections don’t help.
- CWD (aka prion diseases), why stop with one disease when you can worry about an even worse one?
- Probable impact: more deadly than a standard flu, but less than the Spanish Flu.

----------


## TheTexan

> Are Iranian people considered 'White'/Aryan technically?


No, they are Arab/Muslim.  Definitely not white and *certainly* not Aryan.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Later in the day:
> 
> US cases: 975. US deaths: 30.
> 
> https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory
> 
> At this point, that would be a 3% death rate. But we know the US has had some “glitches” in testing people. South Korea still seems to be the best at testing.


US cases: 1109. US deaths: 31.

https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory

----------


## Brian4Liberty

“It’s like literarily totally racist to not patronate Chinese restaurants. It’s another example of systemic racistism in the DNA of America triggered by slavery!”

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> US cases: 3083. US deaths: 60.
> 
> https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019..._and_territory


US cases: 4740. US deaths: 85.

https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019..._and_territory

Current death rate based upon those stats: 1.8%

----------


## Danke

> Patient is recovering but no mention of vitamin C in update.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/03/12/new-je...m-coronavirus/


How much vitamin C did he take?

----------


## Anti Globalist

I'm pretty skeptical with all these actors/celebrities that have tested positive for the coronavirus.  The Deep State and Hollywood work together in unison.  For all we know they're just faking being sick in order to make this crisis seem more believable.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> US cases: 4740. US deaths: 85.
> 
> https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory
> 
> Current death rate based upon those stats: 1.8%


5 hours later:

US cases: 6061. US deaths: 98.

https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory

Current death rate based upon those stats: 1.6%

----------


## dannno

> I'm pretty skeptical with all these actors/celebrities that have tested positive for the coronavirus.  The Deep State and Hollywood work together in unison.  For all we know they're just faking being sick in order to make this crisis seem more believable.


Two theories.. one is they may try to use this as an escape hatch before they are arrested for satanic pedophilia..

Second is that the Q team shut down their adrenechrome supplier, but in the final batch included the virus along with something so when they get blood tested they would have evidence that they were consuming adrenechrome. Adrenechrome is harvested from young children by torturing, raping or killing them and then harvesting it from their blood. The elite use it to feel more youthful.

----------


## dannno

> 5 hours later:
> 
> US cases: 6061. US deaths: 98.
> 
> https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory
> 
> Current death rate based upon those stats: 1.6%


I can't find the link to this, but freeze frame at 3:50 in this video:




This is EXACTLY what I've been looking for the whole time and exactly why I have been skeptical of the media when Trump said a while back that the death rate for corona virus was lower than the flu and the media was all over him.

I think Trump knows it is lower, but they are using all of this as cover to make some big arrests and get some things done with regards to taking out the deep state. 

But the point is, we know how many people have died, we can generally get a pretty good picture. The number of confirmed cases, however, is a very tiny minority of the entire number of cases. But at the same time, this is happening now so you can't calculate it the same way you did for the flu season that has been ongoing for a long time and not significantly increasing, you have to know what the average time it takes between having enough symptoms to get tested and confirmed and death. Because there is a lag time. 

So let's say that lag time is 6 days. What you would do is take the number of confirmed cases from 6 days ago, and multiply by a number that perhaps might be similar to the number in that video for number of estimated flu cases divided by the number of confirmed flu cases. That would be the number of estimated cases for COVID-19 from 6 days ago. Then you divide the number of deaths by that number to get the estimated fatality rate..

And that would be...

36,000,000 / 222,552 = 161.76

1,109 * 161.76 = 179,392 (6 days ago http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6930471)

98 / 179,392 = .0005 = .05%

That is half of the estimated fatality rate of the flu which is .1%, but it could be that with more testing for corona virus that 161.76 multiplier is a bit off.

----------


## Michael Landon

> Two theories.. one is they may try to use this as an escape hatch before they are arrested for satanic pedophilia..
> 
> Second is that the Q team shut down their adrenechrome supplier, but in the final batch included the virus along with something so when they get blood tested they would have evidence that they were consuming adrenechrome. Adrenechrome is harvested from young children by torturing, raping or killing them and then harvesting it from their blood. The elite use it to feel more youthful.





> I think Trump knows it is lower, but they are using all of this as cover to make some big arrests and get some things done with regards to taking out the deep state.


I have a couple serious questions... and I'm not being sarcastic, I just haven't been following this...  What is the "Q team"?  Are there seriously Deep State arrests happening or is the hopeful thinking like the 2008 Ron Paul Billionaire?

Thanks. 
- ML

----------


## dannno

> I have a couple serious questions... and I'm not being sarcastic, I just haven't been following this...  What is the "Q team"?  Are there seriously Deep State arrests happening or is the hopeful thinking like the 2008 Ron Paul Billionaire?
> 
> Thanks. 
> - ML



Brief history of the Q team from Ike to present:





It is sort of like the Ron Paul billionaire with regards to optimism, but if you follow the right Q channels, come to find out there are a lot of predictions that have come true. For example, they have been talking about a bioweapon for some time, and predicted it might happen in the year of the election. 

You also have Trump's social media director, who has been in Trump's Presidential inner-circle longer than anybody tweeting out Q quotes.

----------


## Anti Globalist

There's no reason to destroy an economy to contain a disease that is only killing already sick and elderly people.  Just isolate the already sick and elderly so we can get the world functioning again.

----------


## dannno

> I can't find the link to this, but freeze frame at 3:50 in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is EXACTLY what I've been looking for the whole time and exactly why I have been skeptical of the media when Trump said a while back that the death rate for corona virus was lower than the flu and the media was all over him.
> 
> I think Trump knows it is lower, but they are using all of this as cover to make some big arrests and get some things done with regards to taking out the deep state. 
> 
> ...



*EXCLUSIVE: Evidence Shows Director General of World Health Organization Severely Overstated the Fatality Rate of the Coronavirus Leading to the Greatest Global Panic in History*

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/202...ic-in-history/

----------


## pcosmar

> There's no reason to destroy an economy to contain a disease that is only killing already sick and elderly people.  Just isolate the already sick and elderly so we can get the world functioning again.


Economy already failed.. The Virus is Smokescreen for the collapse.

And the Panic will do more than the Overblown virus.

----------


## dannno

> Economy already failed.. The Virus is Smokescreen for the collapse.
> 
> And the Panic will do more than the Overblown virus.


The economy will be fine, the virus was a deep state ploy to cause panic and stop the arrests but Trump and Q team are using it as a smokescreen to go after the deep state and minimize casualties. 

It is widely known that child sex trafficking occurs at places like Disney Land, theme parks, sporting events, etc.. 

Those have all been shut down temporarily. 

Schools are closed. 

You can't have school shootings if nobody is at school, and the deep state loves using school shootings and shootings and mass gatherings to make Trump look bad. All shut down.

----------


## Slave Mentality

People have lost their damn minds.  Delusions of secret religious battles when our prosperity and liberty is being stolen right in our faces. Here. Right now.  People still refuse to see the truth!

----------


## devil21

> I have a couple serious questions... and I'm not being sarcastic, I just haven't been following this...  What is the "Q team"?  Are there seriously Deep State arrests happening or is the hopeful thinking like the 2008 Ron Paul Billionaire?
> 
> Thanks. 
> - ML


It's a psyop aimed at Trumpkins to keep them sitting around, waiting for imaginary mass arrests and "swamp draining" that never happen, while Donald continues to sell everyone down the road to global communism.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> 5 hours later:
> 
> US cases: 6061. US deaths: 98.
> 
> https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory
> 
> Current death rate based upon those stats: 1.6%


US cases: 7553. US deaths: 117.

https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory

Current death rate based upon those stats: 1.5%

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Prediction:
> 
> Due to the official stance that hand sanitizer and hand washing is key to not catching the Wuhan Coronavirus, and the panic and mania of the general population to *pack* stores to stock up on toilet paper (and other things), cases will increase dramatically in the next 5 to 14 days.


I was speaking about the San Francisco/Silicon Valley area.

People are still flocking to grocery stores, guns/ammo stores, and marijuana stores. Pure panic buying. The human lemmings are on the march.

To make matters worse, winter has returned to California after over a month of spring weather. This cold, dry air is the perfect condition for transmission of the virus.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> People are selfish. I’ve seen this many times. As a matter of fact, there was something very contagious that went around about a month ago here. Somebody came to an event sick, and at least 6 people that I know of came down with what was a strange mild cold. It was highly contagious. Someone else a week later had it and came to another event sick (she had a fever). Most people had already had it by then.
> 
> Point being, multiple different people felt it was ok to expose friends to an illness while obviously sick. It is entirely possible that it was Covid19, and no one got a severe case. Who knows?


I had this super contagious “cold” at the beginning of February. The Wuhan virus was (officially) traced back as far as December 1st in China. IIRC, some have claimed it started earlier than that in China. In Silicon Valley, people travel back and forth to all areas of China on a daily basis.

As there was no testing, it is entirely possible that this has been spreading here since January. If anyone had a major case or died, they probably put flu or pneumonia as cause of death. Just heard a story about a 75 year old, friend of a family member, that had a “flu” around that same time. It was severe with very high temperature and trouble breathing. Her doctor prescribed two different anti-viral drugs. She survived, but was sick for a long time. Just now getting over it.

Bottom line: likely it has been in Silicon Valley for quite a while. And even today they still don’t test everyone with symptoms.

----------


## dannno

> US cases: 7553. US deaths: 117.
> 
> https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory
> 
> Current death rate based upon those stats: 1.5%


The way you are calculating the death rate, the flu has a 10% death rate. 

About 220,000 verified cases of the flu this year, and about 22,000 flu deaths.

What you have to do is figure out what the fatality rate is, which is based on the estimated number of total cases, not the number of verified cases. That number is not known, however the real number would bring the fatality rate significantly lower.

----------


## Jenard Butler

> I'm pretty skeptical with all these actors/celebrities that have tested positive for the coronavirus.  The Deep State and Hollywood work together in unison.  For all we know they're just faking being sick in order to make this crisis seem more believable.


This is exactly what's going on. They're paying the toll for their fame.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> US cases: 7553. US deaths: 117.
> 
> https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory
> 
> Current death rate based upon those stats: 1.5%


US cases: 11,413. US deaths: 171.

Current death rate based upon those stats: 1.5%

Note: Wikipedia changed the link -
https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory

----------


## Anti Globalist

Schools in Indiana are now closed until May 1st.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> US cases: 11,413. US deaths: 171.
> 
> Current death rate based upon those stats: 1.5%
> 
> Note: Wikipedia changed the link -
> https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019..._and_territory



US cases: 16,621. US deaths: 225.

Current death rate based upon those stats: 1.4%

Note: Wikipedia changed the link -
https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019..._and_territory

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> US cases: 16,621. US deaths: 225.
> 
> Current death rate based upon those stats: 1.4%
> 
> Note: Wikipedia changed the link -
> https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory


US cases: 22,776. US deaths: 282.

Current death rate based upon those stats: 1.2%

https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory

Good news is that the death rate is dropping, probably due to more testing. Someday there may be a fairly accurate estimate.

Bad news, the US has jumped ahead of Germany and Iran in number of cases. We are now in forth place, and will probably pass Spain shortly to be in third.

----------


## acptulsa

> US cases: 22,776. US deaths: 282.
> 
> Current death rate based upon those stats: 1.2%
> 
> https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory
> 
> Good news is that the death rate is dropping, probably due to more testing. Someday there may be a fairly accurate estimate.
> 
> Bad news, the US has jumped ahead of Germany and Iran in number of cases. We are now in forth place, and will probably pass Spain shortly to be in third.


That's one percentage to play with.  Another is deaths as a percentage of total U.S. population.  It's a sobering number.

0.000086%

We're destroying the economy over _that_?!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> US cases: 22,776. US deaths: 282.
> 
> Current death rate based upon those stats: 1.2%
> 
> https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory
> 
> Good news is that the death rate is dropping, probably due to more testing. Someday there may be a fairly accurate estimate.
> 
> Bad news, the US has jumped ahead of Germany and Iran in number of cases. We are now in forth place, and will probably pass Spain shortly to be in third.


US cases: 32,412. US deaths: 414.

Current death rate based upon those stats: 1.3%

https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory

And the US is now in third place.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> US cases: 32,412. US deaths: 414.
> 
> Current death rate based upon those stats: 1.3%
> 
> https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory
> 
> And the US is now in third place.


US cases: 41,126. US deaths: 487.

Current death rate based upon those stats: 1.2%

https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory

----------


## tod evans

Here's a map that's updated regularly.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> That's one percentage to play with.  Another is deaths as a percentage of total U.S. population.  It's a sobering number.
> 
> 0.000086%
> 
> We're destroying the economy over _that_?!


That's kind of relative as it's just starting... If you do nothing, a majority of people will get it sometime from now... Then what ?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Here's a map that's updated regularly.


Ugh. NYT and their damn paywall.

It would be good to know where cases are increasing (or stabilizing) by region.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> US cases: 41,126. US deaths: 487.
> 
> Current death rate based upon those stats: 1.2%
> 
> https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory


US cases: 48,855. US deaths: 593.

Current death rate based upon those stats: 1.2%

https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory

US on pace to pass Italy and become second only to China in number of confirmed cases.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Three days later, US cases up to 53...


That was one month ago.

Confirmed cases today: 48,855.

Real number of cases: ?

----------


## tod evans

> Ugh. NYT and their damn paywall.
> 
> It would be good to know where cases are increasing (or stabilizing) by region.


I see the map for free?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I see the map for free?


You must be registered or logged in with them or something.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> US cases: 48,855. US deaths: 593.
> 
> Current death rate based upon those stats: 1.2%
> 
> https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019..._and_territory
> 
> US on pace to pass Italy and become second only to China in number of confirmed cases.


Less than 6 hours later...

United States: 53,275. Deaths: 696

----------


## heavenlyboy34

All because of some severely unsanitary practices in Wuhan.  #kurwa

----------


## pcosmar

> All because of some severely unsanitary practices in Wuhan.  #kurwa


Doubts

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Doubts


Orlly? Why is that? The timeline isn't that fuzzy.

----------


## pcosmar

> Orlly? Why is that? The timeline isn't that fuzzy.


Did not Originate in Wuhan.
It was Released in Wuhan. (Likely made at Ft Detrick)


Same end result.
 Fuzzy Blame.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Did not Originate in Wuhan.
> It was Released in Wuhan. (Likely made at Ft Detrick)
> 
> 
> Same end result.
>  Fuzzy Blame.


Source?  It's possible, but I'd like proof.  Thnx. ~hugs~

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Less than 6 hours later...
> 
> United States: 53,275. Deaths: 696


US cases: 64,675. US deaths: 910.

Current death rate based upon those stats: 1.4%

https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory

Number of deaths just about doubled in a little over a day.

----------


## pcosmar

> Source?  It's possible, but I'd like proof.  Thnx. ~hugs~


Look at Ft Detrick,,  when and Why it was Closed.
*
Proof* Short of a Whistle Blower with the original strain  intact,,,, not likely this side of Judgement.

It was mentioned elsewhere..  Wuhan Strain had trunks that originated in the US..

It is a Weaponized cold.with a minimal lethality,,unless you do everything wrong.

----------


## 69360

> US cases: 64,675. US deaths: 910.
> 
> Current death rate based upon those stats: 1.4%
> 
> https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory
> 
> Number of deaths just about doubled in a little over a day.


But that is misleading. Without testing the entire population, you can't know the actual number of infections. The death rate you are stating is based on confirmed by testing cases. We have no idea how many people are infected and asymptomatic or mild symptoms and didn't seek testing or medical care. The actual death rate among infections is likely much lower and below 1%.

Last year per the cdc website, there were 34,000 deaths from influenza and we did not destroy our economy over that.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> But that is misleading. Without testing the entire population, you can't know the actual number of infections. The death rate you are stating is based on confirmed by testing cases. We have no idea how many people are infected and asymptomatic or mild symptoms and didn't seek testing or medical care. The actual death rate among infections is likely much lower and below 1%.
> 
> Last year per the cdc website, there were 34,000 deaths from influenza and we did not destroy our economy over that.


 Of course.

Lies, damned lies and government statistics. The only thing they are good for is tracking change, and only if they are derived consistently with the same criteria. The percent dead number I have been posting should go down as more people are tested. Kind of surprising that it hasn't dropped more by now.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> US cases: 64,675. US deaths: 910.
> 
> Current death rate based upon those stats: 1.4%
> 
> https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory
> 
> Number of deaths just about doubled in a little over a day.


US cases: 85,798. US deaths: 1,295. 	

Current death rate based upon those stats: 1.5%

https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory

And the US skyrockets past Italy and China to become the country with the most confirmed cases in the world.

With all of the additional testing, the death rate stubbornly stays about the same, even increasing. Not sure what to make out of that. Perhaps we are still only testing critically ill patients.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Cognitive dissonance. And they have no problem telling people two opposing ideas at the same time.
> 
> At this point, they are simply lying to the public. It is outrageous. 
> 
> And this is not new. I have commented on it in the past. It seems there is a coordinated effort from the government health organizations to tell people that diseases are never airborne, that masks dont help, and that you should wash your hands instead. Its a blatant lie.
> ...


They lied, people died. They told people that masks (or respirators) did not help stop the spread. And then everyone repeated that lie like it was gospel truth.

----------


## dannno

> They lied, people died. They told people that masks (or respirators) did not help stop the spread. And then everyone repeated that lie like it was gospel truth.


They were probably trying to get all the masks, or at least stop individuals from hoarding masks and let hospitals get them. 

I could imagine some people buying like 500 masks and hoarding them in their basement while the hospital down the street runs out.. 

But ya I dunno if lying to the people is a good longterm strategy when you are a health organization.

They should have said masks can help, but they don't work 100% of the time and we need them for the hospital workers so don't hard them, or maybe just said nothing at all.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Mystery In Wuhan: Recovered Coronavirus Patients Test Negative ... Then Positive




> But some Wuhan residents who had tested positive earlier and then recovered from the disease are testing positive for the virus a second time. Based on data from several quarantine facilities in the city, which house patients for further observation after their discharge from hospitals, about 5%-10% of patients pronounced "recovered" have tested positive again.
> 
> Some of those who retested positive appear to be asymptomatic carriers  those who carry the virus and are possibly infectious but do not exhibit any of the illness's associated symptoms  suggesting that the outbreak in Wuhan is not close to being over.
> ...
> Under its newest COVID-19 prevention guidelines, China does not include in its overall daily count for total and for new cases those who retest positive after being released from medical care. China also does not include asymptomatic cases in case counts.
> 
> "I have no idea why the authorities choose not to count [asymptomatic] cases in the official case count. I am baffled," said one of the Wuhan doctors who had a second positive test after recovering.


This could be nothing more than the tests not being accurate enough.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> US cases: 85,798. US deaths: 1,295. 	
> 
> Current death rate based upon those stats: 1.5%
> 
> https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory
> 
> And the US skyrockets past Italy and China to become the country with the most confirmed cases in the world.
> 
> With all of the additional testing, the death rate stubbornly stays about the same, even increasing. Not sure what to make out of that. Perhaps we are still only testing critically ill patients.


US cases: 163,479. US deaths: 3,146. 	

Current death rate based upon those stats: 1.9%

https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory

Not good. Deaths more than doubled in a few days. Death rate based on official stats is going up too.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Not all Doctors agree with the WHO and the Surgeon General about the value of masks.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> US cases: 305,341. US deaths: 8,283. 	
> 
> Current death rate based upon those stats: 2.7%
> 
> https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory
> 
> Death rate still going up.


US cases: 351,890. US deaths: 10,377. 	

Current death rate based upon those stats: 2.9%

https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory

We'll hit 3% death rate if this trend continues...

----------


## dannno

> US cases: 351,890. US deaths: 10,377.     
> 
> Current death rate based upon those stats: 2.9%
> 
> https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory
> 
> We'll hit 3% death rate if this trend continues...


Case death rate.. death rate based on the number of known cases. That just means there are a lot more unknown cases that are not severe or asymptomatic. Even the New England Journal of Medicine recently published an article saying that I was right, and it is most likely closer to the death rate of the seasonal flu, or maybe a particularly bad flu. 0.1% or so.

The good news is new deaths were down almost 20% yesterday, and new cases were down about 30% or so yesterday.

----------


## dannno



----------


## Mach

I haven't confirmed these facts, just a copy and paste.

Starting at 1/6/2020




> 1/6 CDC issues travel advisory for Wuhan.
> 
> 1/11 CDC tweets about corona related “pneumonia outbreak in China”
> 
> 1/14 WHO tweets that there is no evidence of human to human transmission.
> 
> 1/17 CDC started doing health screenings at 3 airports of travelers from China.
> 
> 1/21 first case in US for someone who traveled directly from Wuhan.
> ...

----------


## AngryCanadian

> I haven't confirmed these facts, just a copy and paste.
> 
> Starting at 1/6/2020



It seems the democrats made quite a few mistakes in this pandemic, the liberals and media should have listen to CDC.

----------


## dannno



----------


## Brian4Liberty

> US cases: 351,890. US deaths: 10,377. 	
> 
> Current death rate based upon those stats: 2.9%
> 
> https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory
> 
> We'll hit 3% death rate if this trend continues...


US cases: 422,350. US deaths: 14,257. 	

Current death rate based upon those stats: 3.4%

https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory

Death rate passes 3%. Number of deaths in US will pass Spain today.

----------


## pcosmar

> We'll hit 3% death rate if this trend continues...


not really,, 
Fails to account for the millions that had it and never complained. or never noticed.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> not really,, 
> Fails to account for the millions that had it and never complained. or never noticed.


Do any stats anywhere account for everything? No.

That's part of the point. That is the death rate based upon "official" stats. It is not accurate. It never will be.

The only value these stats have is to measure change, provided that the stats are still gathered the exact same way, with the exact same criteria. Change the criteria for how the stats are collected, and even the measure of change becomes worthless. And government is notorious for changing the criteria in order to manipulate stats over time.

----------


## pcosmar

> Do any stats anywhere account for everything? No.
> 
> That's part of the point. That is the death rate based upon "official" stats. It is not accurate. It never will be.
> 
> The only value these stats have is to measure change, provided that the stats are still gathered the exact same way, with the exact same criteria. Change the criteria for how the stats are collected, and even the measure of change becomes worthless. And government is notorious for changing the criteria in order to manipulate stats over time.


Already seen evidence of Statistical Manipulation. I would expect more,,

I expect the death rate to be the same as a Cold..

This should be highlighting the "care" or indifference the elderly are receiving.

The Deaths are concentrated where the elderly are concentrated.

----------


## dannno



----------


## nikcers

How do you even properly measure new cases when the doctors can't test you? If a tree falls in the forest and no one is there to hear it does it make a sound?

----------


## dannno

> How do you even properly measure new cases when the doctors can't test you? If a tree falls in the forest and no one is there to hear it does it make a sound?


We have two pieces of information - testing has increased significantly and new cases have leveled off.

----------


## nikcers

> We have two pieces of information - testing has increased significantly and new cases have leveled off.


No I was in the ER last night. They can't test.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> No I was in the ER last night. They can't test.


Why were u in the ER last night? are you ok?

----------


## nikcers

> Why were u in the ER last night? are you ok?


I had a really good doctor. Diagnoses was I think you have a viral infection attacking your respiratory system and he can't determine if it's Corona but thinks it could be.. He gave me a flu test and EKG my heart and x-rayed my lungs. He told me to stay home and self isolate. He got me a prescription for z pack and some anti nausea medicine. No test for Corona  and he said flu tests are delayed because of the pandemic so he gave me a script for tamiflu but then called me 3 hours later and said not to take it because flu test came back negative.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> I had a really good doctor. Diagnoses was I think you have a viral infection attacking your respiratory system and he can't determine if it's Corona but thinks it could be.. He gave me a flu test and EKG my heart and x-rayed my lungs. He told me to stay home and self isolate. He got me a prescription for z pack and some anti nausea medicine. No test for Corona  and he said flu tests are delayed because of the pandemic so he gave me a script for tamiflu but then called me 3 hours later and said not to take it because flu test came back negative.


You feel better today? i hope isn't Corona please do get better! 
We had being staying home for quite a long while.

----------


## nikcers

> You feel better today? i hope isn't Corona please do get better! 
> We had being staying home for quite a long while.


yeah I was getting progressively worse for the last two days and was dehydrated. He gave me some asthma steroids because I could only take shallow breaths without a lot of pain and the anti nausea medicines helped me keep some fluids and Benadryl down. I felt like I was choking on fluids for two days straight and my asthma inhaler wasn't helping me breath better

----------


## AngryCanadian

> yeah I was getting progressively worse for the last two days and was dehydrated. He gave me some asthma steroids because I could only take shallow breaths without a lot of pain and the anti nausea medicines helped me keep some fluids and Benadryl down. I felt like I was choking on fluids for two days straight and my asthma inhaler wasn't helping me breath better


Please do stay safe and try not to go outside only go when necessary. If it goes worse hopefully not then go to the doctor. Hope you get better!

----------


## sparebulb

> yeah I was getting progressively worse for the last two days and was dehydrated. He gave me some asthma steroids because I could only take shallow breaths without a lot of pain and the anti nausea medicines helped me keep some fluids and Benadryl down. I felt like I was choking on fluids for two days straight and my asthma inhaler wasn't helping me breath better


I pray that you get better soon.

What a joke our system is that they won't test you.  Please warn others that you may have exposed just in case.

For what it is worth, I noticed that some doctors were having patients with breathing difficulties to lay in the prone position for better oxygenation.  If I recall correctly, there were some old osteopathic techniques that would have pneumonia patients lay prone with the head down to assist in lung drainage.  It may sound crazy, but slathering Vic's in the chest and back may help.

Please let us know how you are progressing.

----------


## nikcers

> I pray that you get better soon.
> 
> What a joke our system is that they won't test you.  Please warn others that you may have exposed just in case.
> 
> For what it is worth, I noticed that some doctors were having patients with breathing difficulties to lay in the prone position for better oxygenation.  If I recall correctly, there were some old osteopathic techniques that would have pneumonia patients lay prone with the head down to assist in lung drainage.  It may sound crazy, but slathering Vic's in the chest and back may help.
> 
> Please let us know how you are progressing.


He would of tested me if he could. He tested for strep and the flu.

----------


## dannno

> No I was in the ER last night. They can't test.


There are plenty of tests out there, they just haven't gotten to your location yet. They have been doing a lot of testing.

----------


## nikcers

> There are plenty of tests out there, they just haven't gotten to your location yet. They have been doing a lot of testing.


Not enough testing to get any real data. I live in Las Vegas where people fly here from other places constantly when it's not shut down.

----------


## dannno

> What a joke our system is that they won't test you.  Please warn others that you may have exposed just in case.


Part of the issue I think is that the old tests took quite a few days or longer to get the results because they had to ship them out and the labs were backed up. Now they have new tests that you get the results in 5 minutes or 15 minutes. There are 18,000 machines around the country that can process the test. So they may have had old test kits at the hospital on hand, but they are expected to get the 5 or 15 minute test kits soon so they are not using their stash of old kids because they expect that they will be able to test people sooner if they wait for the new kits.

----------


## dannno

> Not enough testing to get any real data. I live in Las Vegas where people fly here from other places constantly when it's not shut down.


Well your Governor is a dip$#@!. He banned Hydroxychloroquine from being prescribed for Covid-19. The one thing that $#@!ing works. If I were you I would not be in that state right now, you obviously have a Governor who doesn't know what the $#@! they are doing. No wonder they don't have any tests. Hate to say it it, but you would be much better off in California.

----------


## nikcers

> Part of the issue I think is that the old tests took quite a few days or longer to get the results because they had to ship them out and the labs were backed up. Now they have new tests that you get the results in 5 minutes or 15 minutes. There are 18,000 machines around the country that can process the test. So they may have had old test kits at the hospital on hand, but they are expected to get the 5 or 15 minute test kits soon so they are not using their stash of old kids because they expect that they will be able to test people sooner if they wait for the new kits.


They have the machines in Las Vegas. It's the same machine that they use for the flu. They don't have the testing kits that are needed that go with the machine and won't get them very soon.

----------


## dannno

> They have the machines in Las Vegas. It's the same machine that they use for the flu. They don't have the testing kits that are needed that go with the machine and won't get them very soon.


Blame your governor, the federal govt. has plenty of tests and they have had calls with the state governors recently there is no reason they should be out. 

Either that, or they are telling you they don't have any because they are rationing them for old people.

----------


## nikcers

> Blame your governor, the federal govt. has plenty of tests and they have had calls with the state governors recently there is no reason they should be out. 
> 
> Either that, or they are telling you they don't have any because they are rationing them for old people.


Doctors in New York don't even necessarily get the test kits for these machines. They have not made produced them yet.

----------


## dannno

> They have the machines in Las Vegas. It's the same machine that they use for the flu. They don't have the testing kits that are needed that go with the machine and won't get them very soon.


There are 2,000 cases in your state. Probably about 10% of cases come back positive, so they have probably done about 20,000 tests or so in NV so far. There are millions of tests available, the US has tested millions of people. 

I'm guessing you were rationed out of a test because you are young and healthy, they have tests at your hospital or at a hospital near you. The numbers go up every day.

https://www.8newsnow.com/news/local-...urpasses-2000/

----------


## dannno

> Doctors in New York don't even necessarily get the test kits for these machines. They have not made produced them yet.


There were stories days ago of entire hospital staffs being tested. That is another issue, they are hoarding the tests for health workers so they can get them back in the empty hospitals in case there is a surge.

----------


## nikcers

> There are 2,000 cases in your state. Probably about 10% of cases come back positive, so they have probably done about 20,000 tests or so in NV so far. There are millions of tests available, the US has tested millions of people. 
> 
> I'm guessing you were rationed out of a test.
> 
> https://www.8newsnow.com/news/local-...urpasses-2000/


Millions of tests available but not the ones that use the machine. I have seen interview after interview of dociors in New York that say they can't get the rapid test kits and sometimes cannot get the machine.

----------


## dannno

Anyway, I hope you have plenty of vitamin C. I would also try and drink a liter of tonic water every day, make sure one of the ingredients is quinine. If you listened to donnay, you might have some Red Marine Algae in your supplement collection, now would be a good time to be taking that.

----------


## dannno

About 120,000 Americans are being tested every day.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> US cases: 422,350. US deaths: 14,257. 	
> 
> Current death rate based upon those stats: 3.4%
> 
> https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019..._and_territory
> 
> Death rate passes 3%. Number of deaths in US will pass Spain today.


US cases: 464,865. US deaths: 16,498. 	

Current death rate based upon those stats: 3.5%

https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019..._and_territory

Deaths pass Spain. Death rate creeps up even higher.

----------


## pcosmar

> [url]https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/.


Wiki?
I question the stats.

Washington State has not hit 500 dead,,    and some of those are questionable.

Majority of Fatalities were in the Seattle area.. and the emergency Military Hospital there is being closed and moved elsewhere.. It was never used.

----------


## dannno



----------


## dannno

> US cases: 464,865. US deaths: 16,498.     
> 
> Current death rate based upon those stats: 3.5%
> 
> https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory
> 
> Deaths pass Spain. Death rate creeps up even higher.


You do realize that as we come toward the peak, the amount of new cases is going to flatten and go lower about 10-14 days before new deaths? So as that percentage rises, it actually tells us that we are getting closer to being on the descent. Especially since the increase in new deaths has been steady for almost 10 days straight.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> US cases: 464,865. US deaths: 16,498. 	
> 
> Current death rate based upon those stats: 3.5%
> 
> https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory
> 
> Deaths pass Spain. Death rate creeps up even higher.


US cases: 525,816. US deaths: 20,294. 	

Current death rate based upon those stats: 3.9%

https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory

US moves into first place in both number of cases and number of deaths. Death rate goes to 3.9%.

Of course the reality is that there are probably several times more cases, and fewer deaths that were actually caused by COVID19. And if US statistics are bad, China's were even worse.

----------


## dannno



----------


## dannno



----------


## Brian4Liberty

> So what do we actually know at this point? We can safely assume the following now:
> 
> - its airborne.
> - it can be asymptomatic for some time.
> - its highly contagious.
> 
> Sorry kids, thats game over as far as containment goes. It will be a global pandemic, just a matter of time. 
> 
> Will summer slow it down? Maybe. Colds and flus are generally slowed down in summer.


Posted that on Feb 24th.

Politicians and officials are all pointing fingers and debating who said what and when. That was the same day that Nancy Pelosi was telling everyone to go to Chinatown.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> US cases: 525,816. US deaths: 20,294. 	
> 
> Current death rate based upon those stats: 3.9%
> 
> https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory
> 
> US moves into first place in both number of cases and number of deaths. Death rate goes to 3.9%.
> 
> Of course the reality is that there are probably several times more cases, and fewer deaths that were actually caused by COVID19. And if US statistics are bad, China's were even worse.


US cases: 1,198,346. US deaths: 69,063. 	

Current death rate based upon those stats: 5.8%

https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019–..._and_territory

Cases doubled, deaths quadrupled since last post. Death rate at 5.8%.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Millions of tests available but not the ones that use the machine. I have seen interview after interview of dociors in New York that say they can't get the rapid test kits and sometimes cannot get the machine.


Judging by the numbers of the American stats, WHO and CDC are lying 19% of the patients were people in their 30/39 age groups only 14% were in their 60s. Lots negative though. This clearly looks like another like Spanish flu type thing.

----------


## dannno



----------


## Swordsmyth

> 


The new cases would be dropping even faster but they have massively increased testing.
Pretty soon it is going to vanish.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Was spreading in Wuhan in October...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iD0XdpSKxA

----------

